# Golden.Spaceship (about time i made a timeline)



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

mk5 classix 2012


B6 S4 2012


carlsson 2011









sawblades 2010









mercedes 2009










mercedes 2008










i bought my car almost 3 years ago, i figure its time for me to make a build thread. im gonna start from the beginning and try and fit everything in.

clean slate. november 07
the car is a 1.8t with 5spd and quattro, black pleather interior, and the paint color is called melange metallic

















the day after christmas of 07, the flex pipe on my downpipe split. so while i was changing that i decided to install a 3" test pipe. just adding this improved boost lag greatly. this is an amazing mod

next on the list was h&r race springs, which i would now call a waste of time, but i had cracked springs in the rear so i didn't have much of a choice. around this time i got a set of clear cornered facelift headlights, and i decided to paint the centercaps on the stockies black









i got an s4 grille for cheap, painted the emblems black and also decided to add city lights to my CC headlights









late summer/fall 08 i picked up a set of 16x8 (et36)e320 mercedes wheels. i fitted 205/45s on with a 20mm spacer in the back and 12mm up front. (WARNING:embarrassing pics with the race springs)

















then came the day that i finally bought coilovers in spring of 09. this is when the fun started. these pictures are without spacers, and coilovers down all the way (before the springs settled) i got a set of vmaxx's with crazy low miles for cheap, hate on them, but i like them.









i forgot to mention, sometime around spring of 09 i bought a minty set of facelift headlights with the amber still intact, i plasti-dipped my stock grille and returned it to the car and i put some black tape over the bumper supports to replicate a eurobumper, i have yet to paint that area...

spring show n go 09









some random pics from spring of 09

































at show n go, PQ (paul) and i traded my stock headlights for his HIDs









then tragically my wheel fell off while traveling slowly through town...








so i painted the new unmatched fender in a peanut butter and jelly fashion








DATB








some pics nic (lazer viking) took for me at DATB 09

















before waterfest my effed up alignment and camber killed my tires. a friend of mine gave me a set of proxies, only problem was they were 40 series. so i ran them, and hated it. too small of tire, too low, too much wheel gap. (the wheel gap isnt that noticeable in the pics but thats cause a pretty much edited the wheel wells enough so you cant see the tire size)
at this time i also polished the faces of the merc wheels and painted the spokes black
































i also ditched the idea of the PB&J fender, and sprayed it with a gold spray paint that doesnt match









i found a set of 19" rs4 wheels for real cheap so i picked them up cause i wanted to give 19s a shot (but i picked up a different wheel set that id rather run this season, so the rs4s are going on the back burner)









winter09/10









i painted the b5.5passat wheels im running white to change them up. i really enjoy the look
























i have also discovered that some scratched up spray paint is a beautiful slate for some chalk 









some of you guys have probably noticed my recent disappearance...about a month ago (it feels like wayyy longer) my clutch went. right around the time that i fell into a pretty bad financial status. so i finally came up with enough money to order the clutch, at this time im also changing my control arms, subframe and oil pan. oil pan was broken by the tow truck driver due to a chain being placed right underneath it. he told me its cause my car is too low.

so keep an eye on this thread for future updates, and especially an upcoming wheel setup


----------



## sleepyzombie (Dec 24, 2008)

Best color ever??? Melange Metallic!!!!!!!

One of my favorite cars, so glad you have a timeline now! :clap:


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

i see you enjoy the company of a redheaded woman too


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i absolutely love this color 

redheads are where its at. well the good looking ones. there are a lot of redheads, some are bridge trolls, others are gorgeous:rofl:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Your car is a great example of KISS.

Keep It Simple Stupid.

I like.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome back James!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

looks sweet man.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

today i got my new wheels painted in an army green. tomorrow im gonna wetsand and do a good clear coat. then polish the lips. they're 9.5"s


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking forward to the new wheels, But I was soooo hoping on you running the RS4's...Im always thinking about 19's and tucking them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

in good time sir, in good time lol


----------



## steve_perry (Mar 14, 2007)

i am literally in the same exact situation with the fender.except mines just blue, not chalkboard paint anymore


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what happened to your fender?

clutch is ordered. GAP should get it to me tomorrow or the next day. this thing will be in action soon


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

mind you, the lips havent been polished yet


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the new clutch came in today. the tear down will most likely start tomorrow


----------



## sleepyzombie (Dec 24, 2008)

You basterd! I've been looking high and low for sawblades. I was hoping when you said 9.5 they weren't going to be sawblades but I knew in the back of my mind they were. Well at least I'll get to see em on your ride. I'll have to go a different route now.  There going to look great on your spaceship!

Are you doing the clutch yourself? Take some pics. Laying under my car I've always wondered the complexity of a cluch install. I've done 240's about 3 times, but comparing 240's to a quattro transmission is apples and oranges.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

haha i went into the wheels classifieds (something i hold myself away from for fear of what i do every time i go in) and found these 50 miles from my house for $250. couldnt resist haha

yeah im doing the clutch myself. im excited but also terrified haha.

i just ordered my adapters. i got 1 inch for the fronts, and 1.5 inch for the rears. front et~31 rear et~18. after the weekend ill order my tires, im gonna get 215/45/17s. hopefully i can get all of this together by DATB


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

a little update. i got the paint off the lip of the one wheel


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

dont like blades, but interested to see you pull them off


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good bro, came along way


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

thumbs up! cheers!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks kassidy. what are you up to now, i see your selling your struts. what are you doing then?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

hot


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm don't know if I'm feelin' the green. Still looking forward to seeing them on your car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

haha im stoked on how theyre gonna look. i think the green will really compliment the gold


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I think 17x9.5s oughta compliment the car pretty well 
Changing to a MacPherson strut front end and stuff.
Anything coming besides wheels in the near future?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

in the near future, i have to put my euro trunk on, paint my front fender, idk, i havent really came up with a huge plan yet.

i cut into my strut tower today, i need to clean it up and put some gasket on it. only did the pass. side so far, i need to figure out something with the ecu...

after lifting the car on stands and crawling underneath, i realized that i dont need to put a new clutch in just yet. my axle bolts backed out and my drivers side axle was disconnected...
---is it true that these axle bolts are stretch bolts and i should replace them?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you should see whats broken next time before you order parts 

they already backed out once.. i wouldnt re use them, and im fairly sure they will be like $1.00ea at the dealer, so why not


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

After I did my clutch, I used loc-tite and still had them back out, twice. 
I support Nic's thought that if they're cheap, try replacing em. Or tighten em all too often.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah, i def should have checked it out in more detail.... oh well, when the clutch actually goes, i have one sitting around.

i ordered new ones from GAP, i didnt want to drive all the way to the dealer to find out they didnt have any in stock, so i just went this route. i also got some undercoat and sprayed that on my trouble areas of my floor boards.

anyone with a bentley--or extensive knowledge, know what the torque specs are on the axle bolts? i was told that if you tighten a bolt too much it can back out also, so maybe tightening them as much as i can isnt the way to go


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

one of my favourate B5's


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks dianick

anyone know who's car this is?


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

That car is making me drool.
Hurry up and get those saw blades on!


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think thats Keeganhartman's car. James, I love your car but I just have to do this. Sorry, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about it since I saw the sawblades:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I love that accord haha. Everytime I see an accord like it I think of how good it could look


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you need to use blue loctite on the bolts.

the tq spec isnt too high.. my bentley is at the shop, but we used loctite on mine, got them snug and them a final little snug... mine have NEVER backed out.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James I thought you bought newer vette wheels with the double stagger???

I was looking forward to seeing the RS4's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

sleepyzombie said:


> You basterd! I've been looking high and low for sawblades. I was hoping when you said 9.5 they weren't going to be sawblades but I knew in the back of my mind they were. Well at least I'll get to see em on your ride. I'll have to go a different route now.  There going to look great on your spaceship!


Check out Craigslist and Corvette forums, they're actually a lot cheaper than people buy/sell them on here for. There was a set about 5 minutes down the road from me for $150 with tires.

I'm loving the color choice though on the sawblades and I can't wait to see them on the car.


----------



## sleepyzombie (Dec 24, 2008)

I've found a coulple of blades but there about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me. I'm located in the armpit of texas 

James and I both have Melange Metallic cars so I don't think I'll go with sawblades. We would be twinkies if I did that, unless the sawblades on James car just blows my mind, I'll probably go a different route.

James, how is the clutch install going?


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

cant wait to see the corvette wheels on the a4,


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nah that was wes that has the double stags, the rs4 wheels will be on next season probably

as for the vette wheels, im not gonna stretch my bank acct to buy tires before datb. so they wont be on probably until the end of june. june 6th to the 12th im going to south carolina, so id rather not be dead ass broke for that vacation and have ugly wheels sitting on my car back at home

like i said, i found out i didnt need to install a new clutch. i found that my front drivers side axle backed out. so i bought new bolts, got some of that blue loc tite and put it back in. good as new. well not really. my control arms are still shot, and my rear pass. wheel bearing is going bad. im gonna fix those things before i buy new tires for the new wheel set up


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Where are you staying next weekend james? Of course I'll be at the Gold Coast.


----------



## onedivineVR6 (Dec 6, 2007)

im doing it the hobo way, im camping at frontier land haha ill be at the GC though


----------



## onedivineVR6 (Dec 6, 2007)

this is james posting from this screenname again lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

went into here...








to end up like this...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

niiiice, mine goes in tomorrow!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

and i took these pics the other night


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh nice! what are you doing? whole front end?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got my adapters today, i did a test fit and the fronts are pretty much perfectly flush. the rears poke the amount i wanted i didnt buy my lug nuts yet so i couldnt set them down on blocks of wood, but i am damn excited. ill have tires once i start making money at my new job...

anyone know, corvette lug nuts, are they conical????


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

now i dont have the lug nuts yet so i couldnt set it down on blocks, and they sat like they would with camber, so that worked out nicely haha. but here is what they look like in the air with no tires









































also i grabbed the wrong wheel for that side of the car haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fenders and bumper shaved and smoothed, and a hood, bumper, fender respray with a door and roof blend. 

i cant wait.

i have never liked sawblades...you need to change my mind, lol.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> i got my adapters today, i did a test fit and the fronts are pretty much perfectly flush. the rears poke the amount i wanted i didnt buy my lug nuts yet so i couldnt set them down on blocks of wood, but i am damn excited. ill have tires once i start making money at my new job...
> 
> anyone know, corvette lug nuts, are they conical????


The pics are lookin good!! I asked my friend who has a B5 and a C5 corvette haha and he said the lug nuts are conical.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Geoff, ill change your mind  the paint will look awesome, how much is that running you?

Thanks collin, I thought it was conical by looking at it, but I didn't want to waste money haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

That's essentially the stance I want...

Lovin' it. I can't wait to see it all put together. The color of the car and the color of the wheels really work well with eachother.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Geoff, ill change your mind  the paint will look awesome, how much is that running you?


not sure yet...i should have it back by maybe wednesday.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn it I need to get my ish painted! Being two tone sucks butts.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got some new pictures from datb that i need to post up. if youre friends with me on fb then youve already seen them haha 

im in south carolina for the week, just got here yesterday, didnt do a whole lot cause i was dead tired from the long drive. chris, wanna take a ride up to charleston and hang out? haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats a haul haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

south carolina was awesome  i wish i didnt have to come home. i enjoy the south.

finally here are some pictures from dubs at the beach that i just uploaded now ha








































































and one from the board walk


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

..Bentley wheels on that drop top. :thumbup:

Looked like a good time. What's the eta on those sawblades?!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

more info on yellow B5? i havent seen that before...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The sawblades are put on hold. I've been switching through jobs and haven't been making any money, so I need to get back on my feet, then ill be able to get tires. 

When's waterfest?

That s4 had full rs4 conversion, hood roof and trunk were black, I don't remember what kind of wheels it had but they had black centers and polished lips. It was pretty badass


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Waterfest is July 17th and 18th. Think ill be going this year. :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> The sawblades are put on hold. I've been switching through jobs and haven't been making any money, so I need to get back on my feet, then ill be able to get tires.
> 
> When's waterfest?
> 
> That s4 had full rs4 conversion, hood roof and trunk were black, I don't remember what kind of wheels it had but they had black centers and polished lips. It was pretty badass


What size tires are you going with?

205/40's I hope...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> What size tires are you going with?
> 
> 205/40's I hope...


eh...id prefer 205/45


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha that's too small I think. I want a 215/45. Aiming to have them on by waterfest, if not you punks have to wait til h2o


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

my buddy has 205's on sawblades for his mk4...looks pretty good.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> more info on yellow B5? i havent seen that before...


he has a thread on zine, but cant remember his user name... s4 with rs4 body, and pulled fenders on top of that, built 3.0l blah blah blah... its insane


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Haha that's too small I think. I want a 215/45. Aiming to have them on by waterfest, if not you punks have to wait til h2o


I was just trying to sell my tires 

I have 215/45's on my 17x8.5's. I like it.


----------



## tjg0409 (Nov 13, 2004)

*gottaaa see it!*

keep me posted wanna see this!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

tjg0409 said:


> keep me posted wanna see this!


keep coming back

i was saying the 205/40 is too small, wes, can you get me a pic of the 205/45 on the sawblades? your friend's rear wheels of course, 8.5's dont matter to me haha


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

deff do a 205/45 at least. it will fill in the arch way better


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you dont think that will be too small?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Huh?? Maybe you posted the wrong picture.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha I meant to post that pic, I just edited it today. I was asking paul if 205/45 would be too small on a 9.5, someone get me a pic of that size, and ill decide


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.tyrestretch.com/9.5_205_45_R14/

It's on a 14" wheel, but that isn't a problem right?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thats going to be an assload of stretch...not my thing


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

stick with the 215....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I can get 215 nankangs much cheaper than any 205s, so I'm gonna stick with the 215s, I daily drive this car, so I don't want an excessive amount of stretch


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I like the car man:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you guys like these ones? im really thinking about running these first. but its all just dreaming for now, i cant afford tires for a long time. just test fittings for now
























these really tickle my fancy


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

James Himself said:


> you guys like these ones? im really thinking about running these first. but its all just dreaming for now, i cant afford tires for a long time. just test fittings for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks goood


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

YES!

look like a page back...i always wanted those ones on...lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

sell me your blades, then you're closer to tires.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't sell them yet, I like them too much haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm buying mine in the next 2 weeks. i had some leads on some but they fell through. oh well. i paid 600 shipped for my 19's tires.. general 225/35/19


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

*lowered a bit more*

definitely not as low as you but @ 23 5/8" with a final et of 12~14 on the 9.5 








the fronts are @ the same height but et of 26~27 on the 9.5


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah bobby, 19" tires are so freakin expensive. what kind of tires did you get?

jrod, your wheels are 9.5 all around? can i get a pic of the fronts? and also are those 215s?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my car is back to sounding like this 


my band clamp wore through completely so i had to remove my exhaust from the down pipe back in order to get home from work


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> yeah bobby, 19" tires are so freakin expensive. what kind of tires did you get?
> 
> jrod, your wheels are 9.5 all around? can i get a pic of the fronts? and also are those 215s?


I got General Exclaim UHP's 225/35/19's when i had mine. I wish I had gone 215 35 19's so i could of gone lower. 225/35 is same over all height as stock, but limits you to around 23.75 in the front GTF.

215/35's are 119 each on tirerack currently.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

How much do you need for tires my good sir?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nankangs go for about 70 each in 215/45/17 but i dont really hear much good stuff about them. and im still really unsure on the tire size, i mean im not impressed by the way most peoples tires look on their sawblades. i feel they can look better


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

will get a pic tonight. Which nankang's are you looking at? falken's, federal's I have had experience with and stretch really nice, no bluntness to them if you know what I mean. These have a nice taper.


pics (don't mind the bumper...lol)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My front ets are gonna be 23, when I test fitted them they were about where yours are though, what size are your front adapters?

I installed a "wink" rearview mirror last night, mounted it to where the sun visors mount, I like it, I need to mess with the mounting brackets a bit though cause it wobbles and I wanna see if I can extend it to sit closer to the windshield, ill post pics later


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

1.25" so I am at almost 25, not what I said above 26~27, guess I need a math class....lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha nepa math 

My fronts are 1.3 and rears are 1.5. I wasn't sure if I could run a 20mm adapter cause I tried them on with just a 20mm spacer and it was really close to the spindle, I figured camber might make it hit


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i just found out yesterday that my job is going to be training me for dog grooming in the next few months. i work at a place called "Doggie Style," i know, ridiculous name, but awesome pet store. i am currently a dog bather/groomer's assistant, but when i learn everything about grooming ill be making mad cash. with this said, future mods: bags.:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

OOOOoooo I like that sounds of that!


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

haha...there is/was a doggie style in my town awhile ago.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

doggie style near my house too...wacky

oh and James sorry bout the delay on that 205/45 pic on 9.5's here it is...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

those are some gay a$$ sawblades lol i was thinking about losing my mind and doing 205/40s


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty sweet ride


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a sweet passat wagon, is that what those blades are going on?
and please tell me theres an air tank, and a compressor in that wooden chest


----------



## dustinsonger (Jan 31, 2010)

if you look in the reflection off the car next to him you can see the pink sawblades in that pic... i think


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> thats a sweet passat wagon, is that what those blades are going on?
> and please tell me theres an air tank, and a compressor in that wooden chest


actually a gti haha. not on air but his battery was in the chest...and blades are already on it. he has motor and tranny pulled to do full shaved and tucked bay and hes doing some shaved body work as we speak.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

1. oh lol it looked like a passat with the all reds, i was half asleep 

2. so all of my speakers are blown or close to blown. the bass sounds like hell, what are you guys using to replace your stock speakers (rear deck and front door cards)

3. also i i noticed today that my coolant temp wasnt at the normal spot, it wasnt straight up it was the notch right before straight up. so it wasnt reaching full temp and i drove like 25 miles and it took like 30 min. so it gave it a ton of time to warm up fully.....* stuck open thermostat? *

4. all of my tires are bald on the inside edge, my control arms are shot so my alignment keeps going out of whack, my drivers side tie rod end has a torn boot and a ton of play in it. but i found it odd, on the tires the way they are wearing they have bumps along the bald areas. it looks like what ive learned blown struts make your tires wear like. but im pretty sure my struts arent blown, im thinking maybe its cause my * bumpstops arent trimmed and im riding on the bumpstops? *

so i know that i need new control arms, which will be in the next week or two, and then i obviously need tires cause theyre scary to drive on, which will be soon or before the control arms. but either way they both need to be replaced around the same time. (oh and i found out that my wheel bearing on the rear pass side is not bad, it was the tires making the loud humming noise)

anyone located around me have a set of stock wheels with stock tires in good shape that they'd like to unload for cheap??? or atleast just the tires for 15s, 205 (or 195) 60 15s.


sorry for this encyclopedia, it was just a lot of stuff that i had on my mind/just figured i start getting to now that im caught up on bills


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

1) I used mobile spec only cause I know the owner.. I'm replacing them with JL shortly.

2) if it goes up to half way and then falls after driving, or takes a long time to even get to half way, yes, thermostat is stuck open.

3) the feeling of being blown is because you are riding on bumpstops. You are trying to compress the strut over a bump and its hitting a brick like wall an dnot doing so, instead, it gives it that blown coil ride in a honda.

4) I have a full set of 215/60 (they might be 205/60) 2 match, 2 dont, 2 are in good condition, 2 are drivable if you stick them in the rear.. they need remounted from my bughatti's. 100 bucks only because I need to pay 40 to get em taken off.. so im' really getting 60 for em.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't our speakers have a 3 screw design and most speakers don't bolt right in?

Earlier tonight I was driving and my temp went to normal but when I got on it the temp would go down. I can't remember from when I changed my waterpump, is it possible to change the thermostat with the water pump still in?

I feel silly asking this, but I never asked anyone or heard anything about it, but what are the bumpstops made of? And what could I use to cut them off, like a hack saw, or a razor blade ha

Let me know about what size those tires are, I might get them from you


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I cut my vmaxx bumpstops in half with a hacksaw. definite improvement in ride quality


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

our speakers base is different, but you can get an adapter ring from ebay or somewhere on the net. i just used MDF and made my own.

yes, on your car, jack up the drivers side, slide under, 2 10mm bolts and the housing comes right off, right above the oil pan, pull t stat out, stick new in, stick screws back, top off coolant.

the bump stops are made out of a high density foam.

i will text you in a bit on the tire sizes as i have a car to detail today.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

some how your number isnt in my phonE anymore.

but they are 205/60/15's.

2 are great, 1 is okay and 1 is getting there, but it was on the jetta forever with no alignment, just in the rear.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ok, thanks man, ill think about it, i wanna see if i can get 4 that are in the same condition, if not ill get at you. oh ill text you to give you my number, your phone doesnt seem to like us being friends 

do i need to pull my coilovers to cut the bumpstops, or is it possible to do it with them in? probably much harder that way though. ill pull them to give them a nice clean and stuff


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

joo didnt text me.. lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

just did lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I cut my bumpstops in a few minutes without removing anything but the wheels


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

prolly a good time to re-apply some anti-sieze... mine had it and have already started to get tight?!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

plynch said:


> prolly a good time to re-apply some anti-sieze... mine had it and have already started to get tight?!


does this make sense to anyone else????


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

honestly no.. if the shafts are getting stuck, then your strut ivalving is bad and all antiseize is doing is keeping it from grabbing the side of the body, not letting the oil or lack there of, do it jobs.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im pretty sure my struts are working fine though, ive driven on blown struts before and im not getting any of that in the audi. im blaming the bumpstops. im gonna trim them tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

cant seem to find a good pic for you James...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

james pictures, now


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats fine wes, i know i want the 205/45/17s. my mind is set on it. 
A. i wanna be able to turn. 
B. i wanna be able to tuck tire all around. 
C. i havent seen a 215 that stretches enough for my liking 

paul, the wheels arent on yet, not much to take a picture of


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> not much to take a picture of


 opcorn:


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

haha I meant the shock bodies, for the lock rings on the outside for the height adjustment.... sorry it was kinda short-hand james. it doesnt really make sense to me either, after i went back and read it...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha ok I get it now. My coilovers could def use that. I've used white lithium grease but that just attracted a lot of dirt to the threads


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

when are you going to come hang out and drink some alcohol in the shop?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmm that's a good question, ill have to plan something and let you know. Do you guys hang there on weekdays or just weekends?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its just been me toying with ****.. nic doesnt come around anymore.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> thats fine wes, i know i want the 205/45/17s. my mind is set on it.
> A. i wanna be able to turn.
> B. i wanna be able to tuck tire all around.
> C. i havent seen a 215 that stretches enough for my liking
> ...


 I think I want 205/45's myself...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Getting lonely bobby? 

How wide are your wheels nick?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

not really. nothing i cant do myself. i've done 99% of the stuff up there myself, but its nice when ppl you dont see all the time swing in to chat.. like tim, when he's not hounded by work and ****ty tips.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

My wheels are 8.5".


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the rs4 wheels are up for sale...and an oem clutch kit. the wheels are $200 and the clutch kit is $300


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive been mad busy, not really even thinking about the car much. me and my girl just got a rottweiler puppy and hes a handful, really smart dog though. his name is "camber" and he will be at h2o


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

took the little guy out to the park to try and get him to swim, but that was really short lived









my rs4 wheels should be sold in the next week or two, tires will def be ordered soon after, keep your eyes peeled

oh and i have an oem clutch kit for sale also if anyone needs one:thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

your car is still perfect


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Speaking of camber look at that front end….:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks Alex  i cant wait to see what you do with the new A

do i seem to have more camber than other people on here? a lot of people seem to make a lot of comments about how much camber i have...i personally enjoy it, my tires on the other hand do not

i finished my first sawblade, polished lip. ive been putting it off but h2o is coming up pretty quick. i might re paint the centers though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

someone help me get my rs4 wheels sold, i want to buy my new tires. im getting nankang ns2's-205/45.17s


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

did you get all 9.5's or all 8.5's? 

if you got staggard, you might want to look into staggard tires or the rear stretch will be a lot more then the front and look goofy, imo.

215's on a 8.5 sucks.. i'm buying 205's for the front.. 215/45 in the rears, look good imo.. prob not enough stretch for you though.. but its perfect for me.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got 9.5s all around, so the stretch will be equal, i want to be able to turn still so i need the stretch

i think the 205s on your 8.5s will be good then, i dont like when theres stretch on the rear but not much on the front, it looks (as you said) goofy


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am building my car for all around.. so i cant stick a 195 on the front and 205 on the rear.. it will kill the handling aspect of what i am going for.. So I will stick to still stretched, i'll space them accordingly and rock them out..

But here is the current look of 215/45's all around.

Rear










Front










It def needs 205 in the front.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for those pictures, I can tell that a 215 isn't enough for what I'm going for. I don't drive my car too fast or aggressive so I'm not building it for that aspect. In the future I am planning to get it to that point but not right now, I just want it to look cool lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I just want it to look cool lol


All you need. FORM > FUNCTION :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

edit: I'm dumb and didn't read, I also screwed up my rear tire size. It's a 215 not 225, oops. 

I've got 205s on my 8.5 and the stretch is perfect, in my opinion.

Here are the 215/45s on my 9.5" rears.

Please excuse this picture, it makes it seem like my car is a monster truck...








and another for fun rear wheel pic...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wow colin, that 225 stretched a lot, thats surprising-what brand is that???

2 wheels finished:beer: pics up tomorrow maybe


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

They're Falken 512s, it's definitely a stretch friendly tire.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I will also add that I am currently running my General AltiMax all seasons b/c the car wont see the road till there is snow.. next spring, i'll run summer tires which will def stretch a lot better.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

speaking of i need winter tires. the ones on those white passat 15s are trash. a buddy of mine has some snow tires that im trying to get but he needs other tires first


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

James, Dont think for one dam second that i dont completly love your car. the day i got my A4 i sen ur post and that rolling shot has been my desktop now for 2 months lol.

just putting it out there..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks shots  that means a lot, I have a lot of pride for this car. Ill have new rolling shots up when I have the new wheels on


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

im pretty upset that im asking you this..but..

-sigh, what are u doing with your benz rollers when your done with em?

and no problem man. i adore your ride. clean and fast. what more do we really need? oh besides under car neons and a slanted plate recess in our trunks yo!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The benz wheels are long gone, sorry man. They go for pretty cheap if you look hard enough


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You wanna pull off a set of 19s? I have some rs4 reps for sale, $200 and they're yours


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

more info on the cracks? they look solid enough..i was hoping for 16s or 17s but i can be swayed..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The cracks are very small, they can be welded for like $30 a pop, I bought them while they were cracked and I just haven't gotten around to getting them welded or getting tires for them. I believe they were cracked from driving on crappy roads with small tires. So if you just watch what you roll over you should be good. I really like them, wish I could keep them but its just not in the cards right now. Give me your email address and ill send you some picsf


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected]:thumbup:

no gay porn spam please..

lesbian porn welcomed:thumbup::beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol i got you


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

i got em james..

i might just grab am and hold on to em..

ill let u know..we here everyday:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

alright man, well let me know when you decide what you want to do


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

man now i dunno james..i just got another 5 friggin sets of wheels man 

traded my g60 swap


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Why are you such a wheel whore? What other wheels do you have now? Sell some and get me some cash


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

Why is anyone a whore for the things they whore? most people try to curb their addiction...i load up the syringe and fill 'er up!! lol ok maybe that was a bad refference lmao!

all are complete sets..
2 sets of 4 x 100 bbs RM; LM
set of 5 x 100 bbs LM
set of bmw bbs 4 x 100
set of 4 x 98 cromodoras ( fiat wheels)
set of 4 x 100 rotas
set of 5 x 130 ATS
set of 5 x 130 OZ forza racing series
set of 4 x 100 RW racing wheels 
set of bmw bottle caps on rallye tires
set of OZ RALLYE wheels on rallye tires
2 sets of the cleanest orlandos i ever seen
set of 4 x 100 pslots
2 sets of raddo steelies.
and 2 more sets i choose not to mention cause im leaving them for a later surprize

and u need pics..i got em.

not that bad...right james?:beer:


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

James Himself said:


> Why are you such a wheel whore?


can i sig this?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol sig what you want man

So are you down for trades then?


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

im listening....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Email me pics and specs of those 5x100 lm's


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

Try again.

All ears.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

but i did email u so u can try reallllty hard to convince me.

tell me u seen a more beautiful set...

note those are _inside_


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

No new pics yet, I pulled off my valve cover to paint it green like the wheels. Ill post a pic when its back in and finished

What do you guys use to clean all the dirt and grime from your bay?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

When I was part time at a detailing shop we used some kind of green citrus degreaser that did wonders. Spray it on, let it sit for 5 to 10 minutes, very lightly rinse it off with a power washer. On audi/vw's I was told the engine has to be left running and to avoid any water on coil packs. Barely had to use rags and the bays would be pretty spotless. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

I need some of this "green substance"

And James, U SOOOOOOOOOOO hurt my feelings.

I would never even touch reps. much less collect them..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get jb weld out, when I took out my coil packs I noticed a small crack in 3 of my c packs. If I'm gonna be hosing down my bay, I can't have that going on lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

VR6SHOTS said:


> im pretty upset that im asking you this..but..
> 
> -sigh, what are u doing with your benz rollers when your done with em?
> 
> and no problem man. i adore your ride. clean and fast. what more do we really need? oh besides under car neons and a slanted plate recess in our trunks yo!




wait, james' car is fast ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> wait, james' car is fast ?


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol i thought that was funny too, not fast at all


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

i notice u guys have a veryy differnt perception of what fast is..

I've driven a few cars i thought were pretty fast...but i mean. all cars go sorta fast..

some get ther faster than others..but its not slow persey..

-shrugs..

still like ur ride..even if it had no motor at all...hows that..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont think it matters what your definition of fast is, a stock 1.8t a4 is not :laugh:


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

i didnt think it was all stock...maybe stock_ish_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

nah james is all stock.. i dont even think he's chipped. lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha thanks. I don't call my car fast by any means. I mean, its faster than my girlfriends mk4 2.0, slower than my friends vr swapped mk2, but I mean it does move. But Its a fun car to drive and it sounds cool


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Haha thanks. I don't call my car fast by any means. I mean, its faster than my girlfriends mk4 2.0, slower than my friends vr swapped mk2, but I mean it does move. But Its a fun car to drive and it sounds cool


yeah but what really puts the a4's "fastness" in perspective, is the fact that even chipped, a 12v mk3 is faster.. sad but true.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Engine mods-open air intake (adds no power)
-test pipe (removes that turbo lag)
-forge dv (got it cause I thought I was gonna get a chip 2 years ago, still no chip)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chip free is the way to be 

or not......


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

i have the same things done to my motor, cept i do have the chip. and a catback.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have a cat back, but I did delete my resonator on my stock system. With just the rear muffler, it sounds beautiful

And no chip, I'm more worried about how the car looks than how fast it goes. Future...


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

Likewise. I mean. How important is SOO much speed, when U gotta constantly watch for cops, other stupid drivers, bumps, potholes and such.

We dont have 8v's under the hood so we aren't creeping. 

Light to light speed is all I care about.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

And whats up with those RS4 reps. 

I need _something_ new for H20 or im staying home.

Cant be stock again like WF


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need cash, or a set of 205/45/17s- and they're yours if you can get me that 

I don't care about light to light speed, I creep to the next light. I watch in my rearview at the pissed off people behind me as I shift at 3k everygear (and first gear doesn't get you very far at 3k rpms lol)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I need cash, or a set of 205/45/17s- and they're yours if you can get me that
> 
> I don't care about light to light speed, I creep to the next light. I watch in my rearview at the pissed off people behind me as I shift at 3k everygear (and first gear doesn't get you very far at 3k rpms lol)


haha yesss. people get so mad that i drive snail speeds.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i almost get rear ended on the daily, waiting for someone to buy me a new bumper and paint my euro trunk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i put my exhaust system back on today, i absolutely love the car being quiet again. the clamps bottom out though more than id like, so i have to adjust them. but other than that, LOVE it

a buddy of mine might have an extra intake manifold that i can borrow and make look good so i dont have to tear mine off and have the car down for a few days, i hope he can find it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

And halfway to work my exhaust fell off. Womp womp. The band clamp slid off the downpipe. Easy fix, I didn't have the clamp on the downpipe enough


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

just ordered my tires


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my tires should be here on thursday. i only have one more to polish. i might re polish the one because it has a deep scratch (i ran out of 400 and 800 grit on that wheel, so it didnt turn out as nice)

the flex pipe broke on my downpipe yesterday, anyone have an extra stock one laying around? 
~~~And its possible to move the flex pipe up the pipe so that it isnt at the bottom of the car right?

will someone please find someone to buy my rs4 wheels, i want spending money for h2o


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

I ended up sawing off a piece of the ribbed exaust on both ends. and running a different flexpipe all together and mig welded it, I had a few small leaks so i just swap the entire pipe.

150 is sooooooo tempting...

like realllly... but 19s...:banghead:

hmm rs4rep winter rollers...:hmmm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Do it, you won't 

I don't really want to just replace the flex pipe, I wanna move it


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

that muffler is in a terrible spot. that can easily be redone.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

james, why dont you v-band your exhaust so it stops falling off ?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Do it, you won't
> 
> I don't really want to just replace the flex pipe, I wanna move it



I moved mine. its not were the cat was right after the turbo. works perfectly:thumbup: ill send u a pic later


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the pic paul, I'm gonna move mine up the downpipe, I don't want it where you put it, I'd rather it not be as visible

Nic-idk about those clamps, cause I like the way the band clamps work by sliding over 2 same size pipes and clamping. With the v-clamps I'd have to flange out one pipe to fit over the other, right?

I got my tires yesterday, they look so skinny lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

v bands are 2 circular flanges.. you went 1 to each pipe you want to mate together, then use a v band clamp.. quality welding and flanges, require no gasket, the 2 metal surfaces are what seal it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

expensive? anyone actually using this style clamp on their exhaust?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

mostly used on BAT applications.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah thats what i thought. idk for now im gonna stick with my band clamps and go through 2 a year:laugh:









i just came across this pic in my photobucket, i really like it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James you need to get on Flickr.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Everytime this thread gets bumped I always think I'm going to see some green sawblades on your car... with tires.

Then I don't and I get sad.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

u too?!

i keep seeing words words blah blah blah

moar pics less words.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nankangs are not stretch friendly at all. after a few grueling hours at the tire machine trying really hard to get these tires to bead, ive given up and have an appt at a shop that has a cheetah blaster. yay spending money. i used a 16" bike inner tube and a 20", i wish they made a 17" one, it probably wouldve worked. the tubes kept popping out, although the bead did seat once but the inner tube was stuck in between, the stretch looked really good for those few minutes:thumbup: 

wheels will be on by the end of the weekend or so help me god


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I've heard of ratchet straps working if you use em like this: 








Maybe? I've been using unregulated air + removed schrader valve + starting fluid + lighter.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that ratchet strap probably wouldve done the trick, we were about to start duct taping the tire inner tube on so it wouldnt pop out but we realizd that wouldnt do anything but put residue on my lips 

i was thinking about starter fluid and fire for a while, but i dont want to run the risk of messing up new tires and starting a fire or something. i just figured id get it done the right way. maybe ill find a cheap used tire to play with and fire stretch it for fun lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

IF you decide to use lighter fluid...film it. a video camera should always be present when lighter fluid is being used.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^^deff. Hah


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

haha good one geoff, it made me laugh, and it hurts really bad to laugh. im pretty sure i have appendicitis 

on a lighter note: 

















my girlfriend took this one while i was putting the wheels on the other side of the car, it looks awesome imo but it just sucks that the rear has so much gap and no camber 









i love the calculations i came up with while i researched the wheel setup. im extremely happy with the tire sizes i chose, and the adapter sizes:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh did i mention there is absolutely no rubbing, even at full turn


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

They look really good, better than I have seen on others.:thumbup: The center color doesn't work for me personally, melange would be my pick, Good job though


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice! 
So what were your final tire sizes and final offsets? also how wide were the fronts? 

Im sure this has all already been stated....but yah looks good:thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

car looks really good. nice mirror


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I approve so much! :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The fronts are 23 and the rears are 18. The wheels are 9.5 all around 

Thanks guys, I'm really happy with how these wheels have turned out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its about time this car got some proper wheels on it! What has it been…a year since you had the Mercs?? 

Looks good James now take it out for a real shoot!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the mercedes wheels werent even proper wheels imo 

a new photoshoot is def in order, i just have to pay the ER a visit first, then a family reunion, and a photoshoot somewhere in the mix


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I like this. I wish I could make a full turn without rubbing. 

More pics!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

not a very good photoshoot, but you know me, there will be more


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you're on 205/45's arent you james?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Stance looks on par.:thumbup: 

Colormatched?


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that looks much better. The green just doesn't go with anything. The stance looks good though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yup 205/45s. They gave me a perfect amount of stretch 

Damn that p-chop looks awesome. Thanks mikey, I'm gonna keep that on the debating table for next year. I have a few more ideas for next year too


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

are you still around 23" in the front or what? i'll have to run 195/45 fronts.. which only tire that they have is s drives.. ah well, hope they are nice tires.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

22.5 up front 
23 in the rear 

dont you have a staggered set up? why would you need a 195 up front?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> 22.5 up front
> 23 in the rear
> 
> dont you have a staggered set up? why would you need a 195 up front?


 b/c 205/45 stretch on 8.5 and 9.5 wouldnt be the same, when going staggard, you need to go smaller in the front to have the same amount of stretch as the rear. 

So a 195/45 will stretch the same over a 8.5 as a 205/45 will over a 9.5


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats what i was thinking...195 would be ALOT of stretch. i would go with 215 and 205,you should be good with that


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

on a 8.5 it would be no more stretch then what you're running at a 205/45.. 

i will have to see after winter, what I want to do. Right now I have my winter tires on and no one makes a 205/45 "ultra high performance all terrain" like my General Altimax's are. 

We shall see.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> on a 8.5 it would be no more stretch then what you're running at a 205/45..


 once again forgot about the 8.5s lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i changed my rear brake pads, washed the car yesterday, im ready for h2o, see you boys soon:thumbup:


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


>



lololololol gets me everytime


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lolol i know adam, its come a very long way, slowly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4888885-Double-din-to-single-din.-D&highlight=double+din

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Console-Retrofit-Thread&highlight=double+din

from these two link you can probably guess what im going to be trying to do with my interior next, i want a cd player in the front of my car (i have 6 in the trunk, but thats not very easy to change in and out) so from the post that bobby made in the second link, is there anything else needed? has anyone else done this in a prefacelift car?

oh and i realized i have a 1 inch adapter in the front, making my offsets 31 up there. still 18 in the rear


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

is your car concert now or delta?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Concert


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You will need everything.. 

front console portion
rear console portion
e brake handle boot
shifter surround
ash tray
hvac
radio
fog light bezel
hazard switch
fog light switches
cup holder
radio cage
console mounting cage

Your radio will plug right in, hvac plugs in but you need to run 1 12v+ (when headlights are on) to the hvac. IDK what plug or pin, to turn the display on when the lights are on.

I hear the hazard plugs are the same, but might need rewired. IDK about the fog light plugs. You might need to source them.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

these pictures caused the following:
1. grew weiner
2. got boner

:thumbup::thumbup: very much a fan of this color also!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ha thanks toots


----------



## Mexican (Mar 13, 2007)

looks so badass.

the blades suit it, but defo needs to be colour matched.

so anoying you n me are same arch heights but your looks lower. i need some 205/45s.

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah colormatched would be cool, but I've got a different plan for next year.

Anyone who finds or took pictures of my car please post them, thanks


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so as most of you guys know, i popped a bead on my front drivers side wheel/tire. i used starter fluid and a lighter to get it to seat again, fun times:laugh: but i made it home alright on the leaky valve stem. i put some "fix a flat" in it, i like to think it helped


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

and geoff and nic at the show

















and this guy had a blast


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> i used starter fluid and a lighter to get it to seat again, fun times:laugh:


F*** you james lol


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

and i like the half pic of my car :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ADeHelian said:


> and i like the half pic of my car :thumbup:




















full shots

did the hair grow back on your hand yet?


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

looks great man, did you just paint/plasti dip the two painted portions in between your lower grills?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

electrical tape  i was testing to see what it looked like and i still havent painted it lol










found this one


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

So good.


----------



## hosty (Sep 27, 2010)

So Low.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> did the hair grow back on your hand yet?


its like a fiveo clock shadow on my knuckles


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James, I didnt get any shots of your car, but my brother got one:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a good daily in the next few months, so that I can take the a4 off the road and give it the attention it deserves. I'm hoping that this will be the cars last winter on the road. I have some BIG plans coming up that involve wide fenders, neck breaking wheels (I'm thinking TH lines), air bags, roll cage, and a big surprise that I cannot release until I get to it.

For now I'm looking for some help, someone to point me in the right direction for a welder that is good for body work, but also affordable. I know I'm going to need a welder with a gas hookup for clean welds. Lmk if you know of a good option

With body work will come new paint, I'm not sure if I want to respray it the same color or take it darker.

This new update will take time, so my finishing deadline will be set for h2o of 2012


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> electrical tape  i was testing to see what it looked like and i still havent painted it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the rolling shot!! I need to get some pictures of my car. 

I can't wait to see what the big plans end up looking like!! Honestly, I think your car is the only one I like in this color, no offense to other owners. I think whether you respray it in this color or not would depend on what other color/shade you're thinking haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I like this color, I don't know what its called, but then again, my car does have a nickname describing the color lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That color is sweet. I'll find the color my old bike was, or go get a pic of it from my friend who bought it. It's a metallic brown/"chocolate" so it has a very very subtle hint of red.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I like this color, I don't know what its called, but then again, my car does have a nickname describing the color lol


you got that chocolate fever now don't you man?! i think that'd look sweet on your ride, if your blades were cream, verrrry nice.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive been thinking of something like that for a while, it was just now that i announced it and thanks to you i had a picture to give detail lol but in the end i will probably just go with good old melange metallic

by the time the car is repainted, i wont be rocking the blades anymore (hopefully) i will have a new set that is much better


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

we have somewhat similar plans for our cars my friend...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James you need to come back down to Florida. Bring the A4 this time though!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think that is Mochoa Metallic.. but i'm not too sure. A kid here has a 2.8 auto car that color.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I google that paint color, it just searched for mocha metallic and gave me a bunch of honda odessey pics lol

I met a guy today selling a silver 97 a4 for 1200, only thing I don't like is that its auto, he said it slips sometimes and his mechanic says it needs a new valve (I'm guessing valve body). Anyone know how difficult that would be to replace and if I need to drop the tranny for that?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its an audi auto.. you're gonna have to drop it and doing that, i'd just swap it to 5 speed to be honest.. about 500-550 in parts, all used and you're good.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

its called sable brown mica


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive decided i dont want that color anymore, im most likely just going to respray the car the same color after my plans

so anyone know anything about welding and welders? im looking for something to do body work (shave the side moldings, widen fenders, etc.) and for exhaust work also


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am a certified welder.. lol and I have a welder.. lol 

shaving things is easy, depending how wide you want your fenders, that's the hard part.. I can body work and get it straight, but I cant spray, nor do I have a spot to spray.

If you just want the metal work done, then that isnt a hard thing to do.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what kind of welder do you have?

i dont think im gonna make the fenders really wide, probably just straighten the flat edge


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I use a 110v for body work with gas and .020 wire


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> James you need to come back down to Florida. Bring the A4 this time though!


 you gonna let me stay at your pad? 

so as i understand for body work, it is a good idea to have a welder that is not too hot so i dont warp or burn through the sheet metal, and something with gas hookup so it doesnt look like ass. now i need to buy oneopcorn:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Idk about housing anyone, having a kiddo makes it hard. Yes you want gas bc flux burns hotter so even a 110 on flux is too hot for body.. but you not only use low heat but also take your time and jump around with tacks till its completely filled in, to help with heat....also use an air nozzle to blow the area to keep it cool. Using water will crystalize the weld.

Sent from my Rooted Cliq using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the help bobby, when i buy the welder ill be asking for some more tips and tricks 


look whats here:wave:eace::bs::facepalm::vampire:umpkin:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what wheels are these?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Kinda hard to see the name on the wheel, but I believe theyre Impul Silhouette C1's.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yup, what he said.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

there is a set on memoryfab that looks like those too. think they have em listed at DTM.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i saw them, but they dont look like the silhouettes. they look similar though

thanks for helping me find memory fab, so many dope wheels

i took some new pictures yesterday but i cant upload them cause my internet cut out on me (im posting from work)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got photoshop the other day and I love it, its great. So now I've been able to edit pictures again (since aperture kept crashing every time I opened it)

Anyway here are some pics



































Ill post up some of my photochops that I've made after I perfect them


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

diggin the sawblades :thumbup:

:beer: looks good


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my favorites.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a chop I did the other day, I used nic's wheels (when they were on mikey's car) what do you guys think?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it looks beautiful!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NOOOOO.

I'll kill myself if you do that.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You don't like LMs?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

anything bbs i'd like on mine. do it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks good but I feel like lm's (especially reps) are so ordinary on b5's. I like the sawblades and the new pictures look good too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree^


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I have another chop just like that one with th lines, ill post it later, I like it a lot more

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

For next year ill be getting wider adapters and most likely painting the sawblades white 

And for the winter, snow tires and monster truck status


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i am 100% in support of the LM/reps


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

Kind of random but.. were did you get the adapters for the saw blades???


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^

http://www.adaptecspeedware.com/adapters.html


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I actually got mine from adaptitusa.com I was happy with the price and service.

Although I'd like to get wider adapters though, so ill be placing a new order soon

As for now I used some thick washers behind my wheels, 2 on each stud, and spaced out the rear wheels. The outcome is perfect. Pics to follow


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I actually got mine from adaptitusa.com I was happy with the price and service.
> 
> Although I'd like to get wider adapters though, so ill be placing a new order soon
> 
> As for now I used some thick washers behind my wheels, 2 on each stud, and spaced out the rear wheels. The outcome is perfect. Pics to follow


what was pricing?

and also how did you use washers without messing up the hubcentric or wheel bolts? Kinda curious where the washers were placed.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I paid like $215 total

my adapters are like a big spacer with studs pressed in, so I don't have lug bolts. I put the washers on the studs, then the wheel. So the washers are between the wheel and the adapter. No vibrations from that and there are plenty of threads still to hold the wheel on. I made sure lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh sweet!

so did you covert your hub to studs and use lug nuts to bolt the adapters on?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

These adapters come with studs that you thread into your hub, put the adapter on, nuts hold the adapter to the hub. Then the adapter has studs tapped into it so its like a dual stud conversion lol I used some gm lug nut that I found at the junk yard

I got the washers at home depot, that's where you work right?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lowes, same thing.

I already have 034 studs. I wonder if I can use them with adapters or if they are too long.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If you tell me how long they are I can measure mine and let you know. Mine are pretty short though. If yours are too long I would suggest getting a smaller adapter than what you want and stacking the spacer behind the adapter. But the stud conversion from them is only like 7$ a set (for each hub) so its not much anyway


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> I paid like $215 total
> 
> my adapters are like a big spacer with studs pressed in, so I don't have lug bolts. I put the washers on the studs, then the wheel. So the washers are between the wheel and the adapter. No vibrations from that and there are plenty of threads still to hold the wheel on. I made sure lol




youre still not centering the wheel on the adapter via the ring though...i would be leery of that


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The wheel is still centered cause it sits on the studs, which are perfectly centered all the time, right?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

why are you using washers as spacers? just get some spacers for either 5x112 and extended lugs to go through your adapters, or get spacers in corvette pattern and if need, push out and pull in longer studs.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

just a cheap little upgrade, ill be taking these wheels off shortly anyway for winter so they wont be on long. theyre just giving me an idea of how much more i want to push the wheels out.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> The wheel is still centered cause it sits on the studs, which are perfectly centered all the time, right?


well, yes, but that's not how they are designed to work. the weight of the wheel is supposed to rest on the hub ring, not the studs/bolts.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My adapters don't have the hubcentric ring anyway lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> My adapters don't have the hubcentric ring anyway lol


did you ever get any vibrations? or any negative feedback?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> My adapters don't have the hubcentric ring anyway lol


lol, hmm.

my uncle ran non hub centric spacers on his S4 and he ran into some vibrations...hopefully these work out.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I had vibrations with non hubcentric spacers also, but that was using bolts. With studs you can't really mess up the balance. The lug holes are exactly where the studs are, so when the cone seat of the lug nuts are seated on the wheel, there's no way there can be any play. With or without silly little washers. No vibrations (well atleast not from the wheels mounting, wheel bearing is a different story )


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

more pics? i thought so too


































as a few of you know i had some spacer issues this morning (cough cough bobby and chris). i was putting a 10mm spacer behind my adapter to see what et8 would look like in the rear. tell me what you think, this could be the future...

































and here are some from the night i put the washers in

























i dont have the internet at my apt so i have to go to a place with free wifi, so thats why all the pictures are coming up at once


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

It just gets better and better. Lovin' the new rear poke, dat ass is so fine and I want your rear low low. I think you drive my favorite car.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

et8 huh? 
how bad is it rubbing?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually looks like rubbing isn't an issue...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I didn't drive on et8, rubbing didn't really look like it would happen, maybe if the spring was fully settled. I would probably have to pull the fenders a bit, but I love the way it looks. I have plans for pulled fenders anyway.

With the washers in there's still no rubbing


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ehh Like I said earlier I don't know how I feel about that look. I like some poke, not that it looks horrible, its just to much for me.

Everything else is sexual chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Which is too much poke? Et8 or et16 (which I'm assuing is the offset with those washers, I need to measure them)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I went out to my car at work and found a nice puddle of oil  I was driving through allentown yesterday and ran into a speed hump that I didn't see so I am assuming that's the culprit. Its a slow leak, my engine still has plenty of oil in her so I'm just gonna throw some jb weld on where ever its leaking from and hope there's still enough oil (I'm piss broke). On tuesday I'm probably gonna change the pan and my subframe (I got a new one, I'm sure mines bent in some area). I'm hoping for good weather


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I went out to my car at work and found a nice puddle of oil  I was driving through allentown yesterday and ran into a speed hump that I didn't see so I am assuming that's the culprit. Its a slow leak, my engine still has plenty of oil in her so I'm just gonna throw some jb weld on where ever its leaking from and hope there's still enough oil (I'm piss broke). On tuesday I'm probably gonna change the pan and my subframe (I got a new one, I'm sure mines bent in some area). I'm hoping for good weather


hey you live in allentown pa? didn't they just build an amazon.com warehouse out there. thats who i work for in Hebron, Ky.

man my car leaks oil all the time i can't seem to find any leaks but i can just see its coming out. plus i had a valve cover gasket leak a while ago and there is still **** everywhere from that.


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

James Himself said:


> I went out to my car at work and found a nice puddle of oil  I was driving through allentown yesterday and ran into a speed hump that I didn't see so I am assuming that's the culprit. Its a slow leak, my engine still has plenty of oil in her so I'm just gonna throw some jb weld on where ever its leaking from and hope there's still enough oil (I'm piss broke). On tuesday I'm probably gonna change the pan and my subframe (I got a new one, I'm sure mines bent in some area). I'm hoping for good weather


jb weld works good it got me to h2o n back just make sure you take your time and do it right and take the pan off when you do it. good luck


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I used jbweld on it before and its held up for a long time. Since spring I think. I didn't take off the pan to do it though, I used the stick weld instead of the stuff in the tubes

I was fully prepared to use some more jb weld on there tonight (it was blistering cold btw) but I found out that my drain plug was loose. Tightened it up and no more leak  I'm just happy I don't have to change the pan in the cold, I'm hoping it'll make it til spring


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ill sell the sawblades if anyone wants to make me an offer. I need a daily driver

I can refinish the wheels for whoever wants them too


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok so i have 2.5" studs...with 1.7" from the hub. Think thats long enough for the adapters, James?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Measure out the width of the adapter and see how far away from the hub it is. Use white out or chalk and mark that point. Measure width of wheel from your mark and make a second mark. Take a lug bolt and thread it on, see how many turns you get before hitting the outermost mark.

I think...


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

i got on my home Pc cause my laptop was dead and up came ur sexy car as my wallpaper.

I promptly got on craigslist to sell my LM's to finish my car so it looks better. 

Inspiration? I guess


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha thanks man. I need to paint my wheels a different color. I realized last night that the green looks really bad. I was walking around the back of my car, see the lips poking out, it looked really good, then I turned the corner more to see the green and was like blah that's horrid haha

Wes, I'd have to take a wheel off and measure, I don't know off the top of my head. You could call the adapter company and see what size their studs are


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Haha thanks man. I need to paint my wheels a different color. I realized last night that the green looks really bad. I was walking around the back of my car, see the lips poking out, it looked really good, then I turned the corner more to see the green and was like blah that's horrid haha
> 
> Wes, I'd have to take a wheel off and measure, I don't know off the top of my head. You could call the adapter company and see what size their studs are


Maybe I will drop them a line. You should do full polish


----------



## DubPerfectionist (Mar 10, 2006)

diggin the car. just saw you in quakertown about a week or so ago. you turned on 309 by the wawa. cars looking tits. and i love the saw blades don't go lm reps please!!!! do you ever make it out to any eem meets? im kinda hit or miss on them because of my work schedule but das prez jarad is my cousin.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am late to this James. I like the ET8, it puts the fender well right at the line between the sidewall and the tread, where it should. Poking without sticking the fender well right there, looks like you have stretched tires, but ****ty offsets. 

Keep it up James. Hope you got it inspected. I have a couple places here, mainly 1, but its hard to set anything up with someone out of town. They are usually like I can do it on this day at say 3pm, then at 10am i get a call "i need you to come now or wait a few more days, something came up and i have an opening but wont later or something along those lines"..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man, that's part of my daily commute haha. I've never been to an ee militia g2g, where are they held? 

bobby, I haven't gotten it fully inspected yet. Just emissions so far. Still trying to work out on the safety part. Your guy doesn't sound like it would work out unless I hung out in the area all day waiting haha 

I really want to do et 8 and pull the fenders a little, I don't really like the conservative offsets I have now, not enough poke for how much stretch I have :laugh:


----------



## DubPerfectionist (Mar 10, 2006)

we hold them every monday night starting around 7 in Telford at the old train station which is now double dipper cafe. even when its cold we meet because we go inside and eat. its fully legit and we have permission from the owner and the local law enforcement ha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh nice that's pretty close. Ill check it out sometime, probably in the spring though haha


----------



## V_W4me5707 (Dec 22, 2005)

DubPerfectionist said:


> just saw you in quakertown about a week or so ago. you turned on 309 by the wawa.


 there's about 5 wawa's on 309 in quakertown lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol that's the truth. There used to be 3 just in quakertown haha. He's talking about the last one in quakertown when 309 becomes a highway


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I keep having this dream that my b5 is red, then I'm asking myself how it got red lol it was weird, thought I'd share 

Also, I need 16s in my life again.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I keep having this dream that my b5 is red, then I'm asking myself how it got red lol it was weird, thought I'd share


 That's funny I've been having trouble sleeping lately so I picked up some sleeping pills from work last week and ever since I've been having really whacked out dreams. One was that my car was a monster truck :what:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha I'm terrified of sleeping pills ever since the whole heath ledger thing. Idk why, we all know he probably took too many on purpose, but any how I'm afraid of not waking up 

Make your dream a reality, I'd love to see a beat ass a4 lifted with big tires haha


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would love to see that too, just not on my car. Lol it's high enough as it is on stock sport suspension.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got home from picking up some snow tires, great tread depth. I can't remember the brand off the top of my head lol. Only $100  this will be a good winter. 

I went to look at tools today, I found a decent air compressor for $100 at sears. Craftsman, you know it. Thatll be used for cutting/grinding metal, painting, air tools etc. 

Then I went over to lowes to look at welders, the one that I'd need for body work was $400! Is that really what ill need to spend on one? 

Next will be a daily and me and Goldy will be in business


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I just got home from picking up some snow tires, great tread depth. I can't remember the brand off the top of my head lol. Only $100  this will be a good winter.
> 
> I went to look at tools today, I found a decent air compressor for $100 at sears. Craftsman, you know it. Thatll be used for cutting/grinding metal, painting, air tools etc.
> 
> ...


 400 on a welder is cheap. my 110v welder was over 800. Make sure whatever you look at, has gas hookup abilities. You do not wanna do sheet metal work with flux. 

100 dollar air compressor for air tools isnt going to work. Home Depot had/has the best deal out for a small starter (it wont paint though, you need a 60 gal or 2 stage for real paint work), but its the Husky 20 gallon i think it was. It was 150. 

Cheap air tools eat a lot of air. Read their specs online (the tools you're looking at) then look at your air compressors specs.. it wont be close to being able to use them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got home from picking up some snow tires, great tread depth. I can't remember the brand off the top of my head lol. Only $100  this will be a good winter. 

I went to look at tools today, I found a decent air compressor for $100 at sears. Craftsman, you know it. Thatll be used for cutting/grinding metal, painting, air tools etc. 

Then I went over to lowes to look at welders, the one that I'd need for body work was $400! Is that really what ill need to spend on one? 

Next will be a daily and me and Goldy will be in business


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice! I wish I had space for some nice tools and welder.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

deja vu 

a glitch in the matrix...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol I didn't know it posted the first time 

Thanks for the good info bobby, mig=gas hookup correct? (Metal inert gas). I found a welder on craigslist for 300 with a gas hookup, I've read the reviews and it seems like a pretty good welder. Esp for a beginner like me. 

Good to know about the compressor, the guy at sears said that one would be good for painting and air tools, but he couldve just been saying that to make a sale


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

James Himself said:


> Good to know about the compressor, the guy at sears said that one would be good for painting and air tools, but he couldve just been saying that to make a sale


 Precisely, why would he want his business to go anywhere else? Here is a small example for you, I have a 20 gallon air compressor at my garage, I can get away with taking off about 7 or 8 lugs with my impact gun before the air drops 60psi and kicks on the compressor again. If you tried to run a paint gun off of something like that the compressor would run constantly, and if the compressor isn't a 100% duty cycle then it would crap out pretty fast. And even if the compressor was a 100% duty cycle the amount of air the paint gun needs to have a clean smooth flow of paint would be far beyond the compressors ability! You should just get a 5000 gallon in ground central air hook up set up for your garage, I will split the price with you :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok I looked up that compressor online and the tank is only 3 gallons. Lol I guess that won't work. What size is a good one for painting/cutting tools/other air tools


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Ok I looked up that compressor online and the tank is only 3 gallons. Lol I guess that won't work. What size is a good one for painting/cutting tools/other air tools


 60 plus gallons. Nic's got the 80 gollar US Genera (~1000). Yes, its harbor freight, but its actually got amazing reviews across the board. (search for reviews).. 

i go on reviews over brand. 

HD also has a 60 gallon husky for roughly 700-800. 

You are going to spend easily 1000 for a compress big enough for you to paint, plus another 250-300 in GOOD water/seperators, inline filters, etc.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Lol I didn't know it posted the first time
> 
> Thanks for the good info bobby, mig=gas hookup correct? (Metal inert gas). I found a welder on craigslist for 300 with a gas hookup, I've read the reviews and it seems like a pretty good welder. Esp for a beginner like me.
> 
> Good to know about the compressor, the guy at sears said that one would be good for painting and air tools, but he couldve just been saying that to make a sale


 
MIG can be flux (no gas) or have gas hookups. Yes MIG means metal inert gas, but its also common to look at it as a style of welder... wire fed is its main feature. 

What kind of welder are you looking at on Craigslist? You would want something in the 120-130amp range so you can do up to 1/8th" in case you wanna get creative with anything that's structural. 

Also make sure you get a brand of welder that has been in business long enough you can get parts. Some welders use their own consumables and are hard to find locally. That's why name brands (Miller, Hobart, Lincoln) use the same tips, but different cones/nozzles.. but any welding shop has the tips and nozzles for those welders. Some off brands that are decent like Clarke (which their 130en is 300 new free shipping from Amazon currently b/c they did go out of business, BUT their cones/tips are the same as lincoln and if the whip ever goes bad, a lincoln whip fits right on with no issues!)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i was looking at a lincoln weld pak 155 with the mig conversion already hooked up. wire fed. the guy told me the amps can be turned down to be able to weld sheetmetal. i want to get a lincoln/hobart or some other kind of popular brand, just for the support behind it knowing it will be quality. thanks for all the info on welders, i really appreciate it


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Facebook profile pic FTW. 

Edit out those two posts and that picture will be that much cleaner. Love it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!

I hope there's some new york fans reading this


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm from ny, but eagles>giants, mr Vick is a problem!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

A very very good problem haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

**** the Giants.

Steelers suck, goddamn Jets.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

J-e-t-s jets jets jets!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

PATS b*tches


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> PATS b*tches


See you at the 'Bowl lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yahhh buddy


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> PATS b*tches


 Im Packers all the way... Brady is too good.


----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)

always been a fan of this car. good stuff james :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks bud  no more pennswoods, eh?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sooooo I got pulled over tonight, quite a funny time. Originally pulled over for loud exhaust (open down pipe). Then he realized my "maple syruped" side view mirrors, my wink mirror (both obstruction of view), and then the funny part came. As he was walking back to his car he turned around and said "oh and your tires are illegal, theyre not factory sized. Youre brake light is out, and your tag lights are out." 

He didn't say anything about the huge crack in my windshield or my expired inspection, which expired "11/10," must ve confused him. Lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds like you got a dick cop.. seriously, giving you **** for factory defected mirrors and a rearview and enhances visibilty ?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh he was on his game tonight lol. Not to mention how he was driving the other direction and turned around in the middle of the street, threw his lights on to chase me down for having no muffler signifies a harda$$ cop


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbdown:Gay:thumbdown:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh and one stupid question, what's the best way to diagnose a bad rear wheel bearing? It def has the loud humming noise but then I came to wonder, how will I know if my rear axles are bad? I thought maybe that's causing this, or do the rear axles also click when bad? 

And am I in danger of losing my wheel if the wheel bearing gets too bad?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha im so nervous bout getting pulled over. inspection was up 8/10. for the wheel bearing it helps using like an on ramp corner and if turning the noise stops then its the wheel bearing.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Why an on ramp corner and not any corner. Ill try this out


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you can drive down a straight road.. swerve in your lane and if you goto the left and there is no noise, but you goto the right and there is a noise, its the left bearing b/c going to the right, throws the weight and force to the left side of the car. 

make sure its the front or rear.. Nic swore it was his front left bearing.. i swore it was the rear b/c as a passenger you're able to turn your head and listen better then the driver (might get a passenger to go with you, have them turn their head where they are looking at you and that way they can tell if its front or rear). 

Eventually it will get bad enough that the wheel will move when jacked up.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I will try that after work. On my way to work I was taking hard corners and listening and the noise continued through the turns. If it is a bearing I sware its the rear pass side, but I will find a pass to confirm. 

I googled it and most posts said it will be a grinding squeaky noise, but I've got that loud helicopter humming noise. 

Also, what makes the wheel fall off? Does the hub fall of with it or do the vibrations cause the lugs to come loose?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

I can personally vouch for james that the upper perk police are a bunch of a$$holes. They were jocks in highschool and they think that the real world is just like that. So they go around picking on us. I've had so many instances where ive been harassed by the town cops. 

one time it was really dark out and a town cop was literally on my a$$ so bad i couldnt even see his headlights. So i didnt know it was a cop. He followed me all the way to my road (out of his jurisdiction) and when i sped up to try and get him off my ass, he pulled me over. He couldnt give me a ticket because he was out of jurisdiction but he said he pulled me over for "svering off road then pulling back onto the road" I was dodging a HUGE pot hole. 

I also got pulled over new years day driving my dads mustang. He pulled me over for having an expitred registration sticker. And i also didnt have the current insurance card. I tried to tell him that the car does in fact have insurance and a registration, but he wouldnt have any of it. He gave me a 510 dollar fine. Then i had to go to the police station and prove to him that i had it. 

there were also countless times when they just follow me for no reason at all. pulling out of walmart, or mcdonalds they just follow me a couple miles waiting for me to fnck up.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah dude, they target you so bad. What's out been 17 times oiled over and youre only what, 19?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I will try that after work. On my way to work I was taking hard corners and listening and the noise continued through the turns. If it is a bearing I sware its the rear pass side, but I will find a pass to confirm.
> 
> I googled it and most posts said it will be a grinding squeaky noise, but I've got that loud helicopter humming noise.
> 
> Also, what makes the wheel fall off? Does the hub fall of with it or do the vibrations cause the lugs to come loose?


 the hub is pressed into the upright, with the bearing pressed into it, with the axle through it and axle bolt. If the bearing is bad enough it flops around, scoring and destroying the hub, which can make it come out, after that, its held on by hanging on the CV joint and the axle bolt. Once the CV breaks, the hub/wheel fly off. 

Our bearings are so tight into the hub and our hubs are so tight into the uprights, that unless its been bad for a LONG time, you still can't move the wheel by hand. It takes one that is bad and drove on for 6 months or more (cough nic cough) to be able to be moved.. His rear wheel you could shake by hand when he came up here in the car last. That's "about to fall the **** off" status.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and i still drove on it for another 2 months like that, it would have to be an extreme case for the wheel to fall off due to a bad bearing, i drove on mine for about 5,000 miles before i had a chance to fix it (this weekend) and the hub was still fine and unmarred when i pressed it out. 

the thing thats really going to kill a bearing is excessive heat (long trips) so avoid them as much as possible till you get it fixed 

notice of descretion: this is only my opinion, not that of a professional. a bad wheel bearing should be changed immediatly to avoid catastrophic failure.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

my rear drivers bearing was humming like crazy all winterand dint change it to summer. it is just an annoyance. but i said on rmamp because its usually long turns and a great enough speed to get the humming..just helped me better is all. 21 and been pulled over 21 times!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> and i still drove on it for another 2 months like that, it would have to be an extreme case for the wheel to fall off due to a bad bearing, i drove on mine for about 5,000 miles before i had a chance to fix it (this weekend) and the hub was still fine and unmarred when i pressed it out.
> 
> the thing thats really going to kill a bearing is excessive heat (long trips) so avoid them as much as possible till you get it fixed
> 
> notice of descretion: this is only my opinion, not that of a professional. a bad wheel bearing should be changed immediatly to avoid catastrophic failure.


 you got lucky with it being that bad and it being fine.. rich's wheel was just humming, no movement, and the hub was toast from the inner race.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you boys have a diy on changing the bearing by any chance? When I go to put my snow wheels/tires on ill test for movement and then ill figure when to change it. Hopefully it can wait until warm weather. Thanks for all the info. I don't want another wheel falling off my car. Lol. 

Anyone know where to buy new rear control arms and links? I've only ben able to find fronts and I want to replace all of that at the same time


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Do you boys have a diy on changing the bearing by any chance? When I go to put my snow wheels/tires on ill test for movement and then ill figure when to change it. Hopefully it can wait until warm weather. Thanks for all the info. I don't want another wheel falling off my car. Lol.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy new rear control arms and links? I've only ben able to find fronts and I want to replace all of that at the same time


 you can buy the bushings and stuff at genuineaudiparts.com 

you need a nice big press for the wheel bearings (not a hf press either(


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> my rear drivers bearing was humming like crazy all winterand dint change it to summer. it is just an annoyance. but i said on rmamp because its usually long turns and a great enough speed to get the humming..just helped me better is all. 21 and been pulled over 21 times!


 21 times? Goddamn!  

I'm 20 and I've been pulled over 6 times I think... 3 resulted in tickets. 

James that sucks, did you get any ticket or anything?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> 21 times? Goddamn!
> 
> I'm 20 and I've been pulled over 6 times I think... 3 resulted in tickets.
> 
> James that sucks, did you get any ticket or anything?


 I have been driving for 10 years and can honestly say, I haven't ever been pulled over. I also obviously have no tickets as well.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I have been driving for 10 years and can honestly say, I haven't ever been pulled over. I also obviously have no tickets as well.


 I had a good streak going for a year and a half with never being pulled over, then I lowered my car, put dice on the tow hook and drove past inspection, that never helps. Ha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

nic was like 8 months out and got stopped the DAY he was headed to get it inspected. 

i am low, car was loud, i'd hit boost a good bit.... guess i'm just lucky.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> nic was like 8 months out and got stopped the DAY he was headed to get it inspected.
> 
> i am low, car was loud, i'd hit boost a good bit.... guess i'm just lucky.


 Hahaha, doesn't that seem to always happen? Let's hope these posts aren't jinxing yourself.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had about 6 tickets in about 4 years and a suspended license for about 4 months  those were my speed racer days. Happy I'm over that now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ive only had 2 tickets and fought/won both at court. i hope im not jinxing myself on the inspection stuff. gunna get tires and head banchworks so he can mount em and then scan my car to see what i need to do to get a new sticker.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Yeah dude, they target you so bad. What's out been 17 times oiled over and youre only what, 19?


 Im still 18, and im up to 23 times pulled over. I've also had guns pointed at me and been put in the back of a car. 

ive ever only gotten two tickets, my very first time getting pulled over when i was 16 and had my license for 2 weeks. and sometime last year.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

ADeHelian said:


> Im still 18, and im up to 23 times pulled over. I've also had guns pointed at me and been put in the back of a car.
> 
> ive ever only gotten two tickets, my very first time getting pulled over when i was 16 and had my license for 2 weeks. and sometime last year.


 actually three tickets, i got a reckless driving ticket when i fell asleep and crashed


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol adam that's ridiculous, the story when they thought you stole the mustang (gun and backseat story). 

As for the rear control arms, I don't wasn't to just replace the bushings, I want the real deal 

last night I got away with just a muffler ticket for 110, rather than individual tickets for everything wrong


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Lol adam that's ridiculous, the story when they thought you stole the mustang (gun and backseat story).
> 
> As for the rear control arms, I don't wasn't to just replace the bushings, I want the real deal
> 
> last night I got away with just a muffler ticket for 110, rather than individual tickets for everything wrong


 you got pretty damn lucky, ilike the story where i ran from the police charger.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James, how big of a spacer do you think you can fit behind your adapter?

Just saying if I were to get the same ones you have if I can buy spacers to dial in the final offset.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I used some washers found at home depot, theyre probably about 1-2 mm thick. And I used 2 on each stud. I'd say max 5mm on there. I put them behind the wheel rather than behind the adapter. The adapter s don't have a whole lot of thread to catch on in the first place.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

if you run 5mm adapters all around do you need longer lugs? Also, James, you have any wheels for sale? I could use a winter set of 15's badly....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn, was hoping there might be room. Im not sure what exactly i want for an offset up front. Want to order the fronts first so thats all set and then use the front adapters to measure out the rear for an accurate measurement.

So im either stuck with et25(1" adapter) or et17(1.3" adapter)
What do you guys think for 18x8, 215/40 falken 512's, rolled/crimped fenders, and liners cut?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I seen you talking about a wheel bearing. Well i bought my car with my left rear bearing needing replacement. I fixed it and now the rear right is bad.

When i first replaced it i paid 42$ shipped for my wheel bearing. Now theyre trying to tell me its 108$ shipped. (same place...) where did you get your wheel bearing at?! Im not trying to pay over 50$ because installation cost me 100$.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My front offsets are about 23 I think (1.3" adapter on et56) on 9.5s and I am really disappointed. I'm probably ordering 2" adapters for the rears and moving the 1.5s up front.

ill bet you'll be disappointed with et17 on just an 8" wheel. But that's just me. I can't have poke in the rear and tuckage up front, it looks horrible to me. FanMy stance is weak

I changed that wheel bearing maybe 2 years ago m ordered it from blauparts.com. Check them out, I'm a fan.

As for wheels for sale, you can buy the sawblades for $800. My 15s are going on tomorrow


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmmm well im not totally opposed to tuck up front with poke in rear. Im just thinking what 215/40 will be like at that offset. I know Brad had 215/40 on his 18x8.5 and et24 I believe...it was mos def flush. So with that extra 6mm the et17 for me should be alright.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I changed that wheel bearing maybe 2 years ago m ordered it from blauparts.com. Check them out, I'm a fan.


Thanks, just ordered it finally. The noise its making in the rear is driving me insane...

Now if only i could find out the noise in my engine bay :banghead:

german cars:beer:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, kinda figured that because the east coast is getting dumped on again tonight. All I have besides my summer wheels/tires are those freakin' ugly stock 15's that came with most B5's.... I can't stand them.


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Oh and one stupid question, what's the best way to diagnose a bad rear wheel bearing? It def has the loud humming noise but then I came to wonder, how will I know if my rear axles are bad? I thought maybe that's causing this, or do the rear axles also click when bad?
> 
> And am I in danger of losing my wheel if the wheel bearing gets too bad?


Don't know if anyone has given you any info, but this was reawlly helpful when I replaced mine.

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel45.shtml


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

james any updates for us? you know what im talking about


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got a fisheye lense...










and put a nice hole in my pan yesterday, now im changing it in the snow. im typing this on a break to let my toes thaw out

and thank you bobby for all the info via text messaging


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You are silly for driving that low on the east coast in January...with out a plate !!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Sick ****.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

car looks good. what lens is that? or is it one of those fisheye attachments from ebay or somewhere?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

damn dude was that previous patch job on the pan i see there?? lol poor car looks like it shat itself...good luck with the repairs :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its not exactly januarys fault, it could have happened in the dead of summer. I was just driving to fast on a ****ty road. I def need a skid plate though

Yeah that was a previous patch up from a tow trucks poor placement of a chain lol

anyone know how to take off the snub mount bracket? The bracket that bolts to the engine, not the snub mount itself. One of the front pan bolts is hidden halfway above it. That is basically the only thing holding me up

I can't get my subframe to drop enough due to my rear subframe bolts being worn to nothing so I've been jacking up the motor to get my clearance. I'm thinking about adding some spacers under my motor mounts to get some lift, but I'm not sure if the snub mount will mount up properly at that angle...what do you think? Also made me think itll probably just make the subframe sit lower...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

alex, the fisheye is just a lense attachment, it makes my broken lense work better lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> its not exactly januarys fault, it could have happened in the dead of summer. I was just driving to fast on a ****ty road. I def need a skid plate though
> 
> Yeah that was a previous patch up from a tow trucks poor placement of a chain lol
> 
> ...


4 bolts on the front of the mount is what holds it. 

i doubt the snub will mount up, its pretty spot on in the factory location. as for the subframe, did you jack the motor up? with the motor jacked up i can fit a pan out with some fiddling and cussing.. i think only once have i got caught up on the windage tray or something stupid and couldnt get it and backed all the front subframe bolts all the way but like 2 turns and comlpetely dropped the rears. you might be able to try and go reverse on that.. drop the rears all but out (leave them in a little) and pull the fronts completely.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

only one out of the 6 rear bolts still has a head to do any turning on, so the rear of the frame is stuck in place when i go to replace my subframe with new bolts and that rear mount bracket in hand, im going to have a bolt head welded to the bolts so i can turn them out

i have all the front subframe bolts out, it dropped down a couple inches, but i dont think thats enough, so the motor is being jacked up to accomodate that

ill leave the engine height alone for now until i come up with a better plan. im lifting the car before it goes out on the road again anyway. i was on my way home from the shop with freshly mounted snow tires and a plan to lift the car when i broke the pan. talk about bad timing:thumbdown:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

snows? shoulda got a set of steelies and saved 50% on those snows.

i just use really good all seasons.. sure snows would be banging, but my all seasons, same ones on the blades now, got me through the 18-20" snow storm of last year BEFORE it was plowed/touched without a hitch.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I put the snow tires on my 15" passat wheels, didn't need to buy steelies  I'm exited to actually drive on them, I've never had snow tires before


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

well your pictures are of your car on your blades, with snow all over them


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i still havent put the snow tires on yet, theyre mounted to the passat wheels, and i was going to put them on but i cracked my pan instead. i was on my way home from getting the snow tires put on


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> I put the snow tires on my 15" passat wheels, didn't need to buy steelies  I'm exited to actually drive on them, I've never had snow tires before


I've never driven in snow in my car on anything other than snow tires so I can't compare, but I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

James Himself said:


> i still havent put the snow tires on yet, theyre mounted to the passat wheels, and i was going to put them on but i cracked my pan instead. i was on my way home from getting the snow tires put on


dude definitely get them snows on....last time i procrastinated getting my snows on i wrote the car off the day before i planned to finally put them on....soo yeahh...


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry about this ****ty quality pic I found, but the snub mount should have slotted holes to help with a small raise

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ahhh i see, thanks kassidy

the snows will be on once the car is up and running


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ugly. I hate seeing holes in oil pans.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

definitely ugly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

as some of you may know, it takes me a long time to get anything done:laugh: well anyway, the original pan isnt out yet. not a big deal considering i havent gotten my new gaskets in the mail yet.

theres one 16mm bolt that i need a deep socket to access, i need to find one. ill be working everyday until tuesday so i doubt anything will get done until then. im not working in the dark, and i hate the cold. i just wish i had a daily


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> theres one 16mm bolt that i need a deep socket to access, i need to find one.


I have the 16mm deep socket, just didnt have it with me at the moment.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Tried a 5/8"?

5/8" = .625"
16mm = .6299"
It's worked everytime for me.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think I have a deep 5/8s, but I just decided I wasn't going to sit in the cold and struggle with trying something that probably wouldn't work in the long run. A friend dropped off a 16 deep last night so I have it now. Just don't have much time until my day off on tuesday


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

While the car is out I've decided to replace the subframe while I'm under there, it will also make it easier to replace the pan. Only issue is the rear subframe bolts are grounded down so there's no bolt head to turn it off. Let me know if you have good ideas on getting them out.I'm thinking a drill out, drill in a la bolt in there to turn out the existingeft handed thread and tighten a bolt in there to turn out the existing bolt, or welding a nut a nut on the end. Let me know what you think.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Id say weld a nut on first. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My friend is coming tomorrow to do that welding for me, maybe I'll even give it a go and try some welding


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Those subframe bolts probably have a good amount of torque on them, but this is one suggestion I can think of:








Cut a slot across the bolt head for the flathead bit, I'm not sure if you've used an impact driver before, but you hit the back end of it with a hammer and it impacts the bolt and turns it a little bit, like an impact gun would do but more controllable.

When welding a nut on the original nut, maybe consider welding a bolt onto the old bolt (head to head) and weld a nut to the new bolt. This would allow more weld than a nut right onto the bolt head since the weld covers so much height of the nut that the socket would cover. Probably not necessary though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a neat little tool, i might hve to pick it up. only $20 at sears. ill try the slot trick also, it will probably take a few different ideas to get them out. there was one bolt that still had a head, it turned out pretty easily, so im assuming (hoping) the others will too

thats a good idea to weld a bolt then a nut, but even so welding a bolt head to it, would basically be the same as welding a nut to it, so idk if it would make any difference.

also kassidy, didnt you machine a style of this bracket so that the bracket and the bolts wouldnt get as damaged? do you mind posting a picture or sending it to me?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Everyone likes pics right? Some of you already saw the first picture. Thats my rear subframe mount. The one on the left being the new intact one. The one on the right is my old one, most of it is gone. Still have to get the pass side one out. Those who got the pic via text also got the "on my way" text accidentally, meant for my girlfriend who just totaled her mk4 

The second set of pics are of the long allen key my friend adam (adehelian) and I made in order to get the oil pan bolts out of the bell housing. That's him grinding a traditional allen key into a straight piece to add to a5mm socket. The regular allen sockets are less than half that size.

S isubframe almost out, just have 2 more bolts to either drill out or some thing else. Cutting a slit for aflathead doesn't work, the screw driver either pops out or makes the slit bigger


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Was wondering what the "On my way" text meant haha.

Baby steps but big victories.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got that text too, but told him wrong text.. i thought he was leaving his house and headed somewhere lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I told him to go get it in after he sent me that, it's a shame his gf totaled her car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol the messages were still linked with everyone from the pic

It was strange what happened, she said her brake pedal went straight to the floor and she had no brakes. But there was no abs light or brake lights. For a couple of days the rear pass side had been making a grinding noise, I thought it woruld be the wear indicator, but I looked at the pads and there was still room to to go. I then assumed a there was a rock in the pad. And told her it would be fine until I had a chance a to change the pads.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

well im super motivated to work on the car tomorrow as its my day off and im supposed to have freezing rain, all day  atleast i have wednesday off also. so im hoping i can knock the rest of this out in one day:wave:

just have to get the rear subframe bolts off the pass side (no heads at all), pull out the subframe, change the pan (all the bolts are out already), got my new gaskets in today, then bolt up the new pan and subframe


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

good luck with the work haha i searched your name... definitely a good idea! sweet car man. why do you need my exhaust for it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my downpipe is broken at the flex, and my old exhaust is kind of a hack job. the resonator was cut out but now the rear muffler sits crooked and looks like hell. sounds nice though. but ill be happy to have a quiet car again. open downpipe is a headache and a half


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate doing this type of work on my car. I'd rather work on fun stuff haha

We had a crazy rain storm this morning and I hit a huge puddle of water and got all sorts of it inside my car, passenger side carpet is soaked looks like it came from the cabin filter area. Luckly I can park it in the warehouse at work and let it dry out. :thumbdown: for driving low in the rain.

My father in law said…"can't you raise it with the push of a button??? you idiot…" haha


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Pm'd you about the Graf vdub

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol your father in law is hilarious. thats exactly what i would say

i feel like ive turned this into a fun little project. its challenging, and im getting multiple things now that ive been planning for spring

mosh, thanks for that link:thumbup:
creativemindskombine.blogspot.com/2009/07/vw-golf-by-ksodapop_8384.html


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

not too much progress today as it was snowing and freezing rain all day until about an hour ago. i went out for a bit with the little sunlight i had left. i was able to grind off one of the bolt heads and got that part of the bracket free, and got some grinding done on the next bolt, tomorrow i am going to use a vice grips to get the rest of the bolts out and grind the third bolt head off. should be smooth sailing after that and hoping to be done by tomorrow

im praying for good weather tomorrow, i got a nice text from chris today bragging about the 70 something degree weather and no humidity. lucky bastid


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

someone please buy my sawblades or atleast spread the word. i want new seats and other maitenance pieces. i want this thing to be in better shape


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hear you...bout all I did with my car today was scraped snow and ice off of it. 
What are you going to do about wheels this season?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hehehe so begins the maintenance...good luck man...it's always satisfying when things work properly again and look new


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> someone please buy my sawblades or atleast spread the word. i want new seats and other maitenance pieces. i want this thing to be in better shape


I have some 16" BBS RS's in pieces if you wanna swap. :laugh:




Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hehehe so begins the maintenance...good luck man...it's always satisfying when things work properly again and look new


That doesnt actually happen with B5's does it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

idk what ill do for wheels this season, im keeping an eye on the seats, if they sell before i get rid of the blades then i will just keep these wheels and get bigger adapters. if not ill find something else when i start making more money once spring/summer hit. might try for a second job to help with funds

i dont even know if this season will be much of a season, it might just be a big project, im not sure if im even trying to go to any shows, h2o will probably be a definite though

if those rs's were 17s id be all over them


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

What seats you looking for? Also, I may or may not be keeping those A3 wheels I have.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

a set of cream/tan pleathers from a v6 a4 that have a power drivers seat and theyre heated. (my current seats were heated but dont work anymore)

and i think ive found my next set of wheels too. someone buy the sawblades, 500 for wheels and tires. 200 for adapters. quick sale please


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your season is sounding like my 2010...minus all the welding you will be doing.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lolol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Just posted your car on SW when it was on the 16" mercs. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet, link?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

amor1305 said:


> I have some 16" BBS RS's in pieces if you wanna swap. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heheheh i dont know about u 1.8t guys  but the 2.8 is soooo reliable :laugh:

but yea in all seriousness check engine light came on yesterday for first time in 2 years...it's nice to be reminded i drive a b5


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a cel on once in the 3 years I've owned it, that was when my fender was all smashed up and cracked my vacuum accumulator (black death star with vacuum lines running to it)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

need some quick help, i cant the oil pan out. all the bolts are out, subframe is out. the oil pan just wiggles around and is hung up on the snub mount bracket. in order to get that out i have to take the front end off and put it in service mode, take the ac compressor out and the belt tensioner to get it off.

the pan is stuck between that bracket and the transmission. im really not in the mood to take the whole front end off now, anyone have a suggestion for me, im about to get the old pan in half but then i might not be able to get the new one in:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4423&page=2058

He said it looks better than he thought it would.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats what everyone said lol

so im almost done with this bastard of an oil pan change. i took the front end off, drained the coolant, swung the rad support off to the side, took off the a/c comp belt and tensioner and then finally i was able to reach the snub mount bracket. 2 5mm bolts and a 13mm. pulled them out and wham bam thank you ma'am the oil pan dropped to its knees.

as im all excited, ran inside, grabbed my new oil pan gasket, lined it up with my new pan only to find out they sent me a vr6 pan gasket. so i get on the phone with GAP, very helpful, theyre shipping the proper gasket out today, should get it tomorrow. then the huge rebuild. i hope i remember where all these bolts goopcorn:


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi.james.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

hi.jason.

whats.up?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

new pan is in. next is to put in the new subframe. im just taking a break to let my fingers and toes thaw

will a 1.8t exhaust from an automatic fit in a 5spd?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Weird, the AWMs just use something like an RTV silicone sealant, no gasket. I paid good money at the dealership for a tube of it, when Permatex would've been fined :banghead:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that's what I read in the diy thread I used for most of the job, I found out it was for a b6. I guess the newer engines use that. Probably easier to get the pan up there, trying to line up the gasket and pan was a little difficult 

the car is completely back together, I have yet to drive because my battery died trying to get all my lights to work. Its charged now, the maiden voyage will be to the court house to pay my no muffler fine (they threatened to take my license away lol) 

I'll have pics up later of my oil pan adventure


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

feerocknok said:


> Weird, the AWMs just use something like an RTV silicone sealant, no gasket. I paid good money at the dealership for a tube of it, when Permatex would've been fined :banghead:


 Permatex works when there is a lip, like an old chevy 350 pan.. use that **** on a totally flat surface and you'll eventually get a leak. 

should have bought it from GAP for 13 a tube verses the 25 the dealer wants.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> (they threatened to take my license away lol)


 new years day when i got pulled over for driving my dads mustang without registration. my parents paid the fine for 160 bucks, well it was 160.50 so they sent back a letter saying i owe 50 cents and my license is suspended until i pay it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

theyve got a stick up their ass for that


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yesterday i finally drove the car again. it bottoms out a lot because of the rear subframe mounts not being completely flattened (yet). it drives very smooth now that the subframe has been replaced, im convinced the old one was bent and trashed. my steering wheel no longer shakes out of control, my wink mirror no longer gives me a headache trying to look at it. i have yet to get it on the highway and drive over 40, but so far im impressed


----------



## bshade (Feb 16, 2010)

Man I love this car!! And I love what you did with the sawblades :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man, the sawblades are going to a new home soon 

seriously fml, when I got to work I found my lower rad house had fallen off.so I went to jack it up and my jack slipped and crushed my rocker panel and door moulding. Then I kicked the jack, I can barely stand. Now I'm waiting for another co worker to come in so I can use the jack out of her car. 

I'm mad as sh¡T


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

That's harsh  sorry To hear all the bad news lately. Hopefully things wil turn around for you soon. Stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i cannot stay positive. the effin hose will not slide on as far as it is supposed to. i have the clip for it but it doesnt get far enough for the clip to do anything. im going to blow this f*ckin car up.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Is the hose able to be stretched a little bit james? Try cutting off the first inch of the hose, you might find the further back you go on the hose the more elastic it will be. Also, do you have any WD-40 or anything? If you do find a rag, spray it with WD-40 and rub it inside the hose. All of this will help 

Edit for not seeing your other thread, glad to see you got it taken care of James.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers dude, that hose isn't the kind that just fours over and clamps, it slides over some guides and then uses a little ring clip to hold it in place. But some oil did the trick, I'm justgoing to triple check its tightness before filling the coolant


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Quadruple check. 

After I did a coolant flush and replaced my reservoir I tightened the hose down, but not as tight as I should have. 2 minutes later I had coolant pouring out once the system was under pressure. 

Glad to hear she's finally back in action.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Your negativity has really discouraged me from going low. Haha or are you just very very unlucky. 

I'm kidding of course man. Seems like all the stuff that looks easy is hard and what's hard ends up being something easy.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm an extremely un lucky individual. Good thing I'm also a very positive person on to of that though. 

when I started driving home from work, the air in the cooling system caused it to overheat so I had to stop about 5 times to settle my paranoia and add some more water. After I got all the air out it was fine. And I tinned on that house about 20 times just to make sure it was on, its def on. Watch it fall off tomorrow  

Oh and mosh, most of these issues aren't just from being low there from being really really stupid low. When you rock 16s with a 40 series tire and drive to new jersey, that's when sh¡t gets messed up. Lol


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Oh and mosh, most of these issues aren't just from being low there from being really really stupid low. When you rock 16s with a 40 series tire and drive to new jersey, that's when sh¡t gets messed up. Lol


 yeah i figured so, but i'm still giving it a second thought, seems like lately this winter the guys who are low are just wrecking their **** and some aren't what i would think as too low. 

i know though if i buy sport lowering springs i'll regret not getting coilovers


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Just man up lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about all your luck lately! I had a coolant hose come off after I changed the thermostat for the 3rd time in -25 weather last year. I'm pretty sure little things like that piss me off more than anything else haha. Things will all be well if you bought the wheels I think you did


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Just man up lol


 
This. You gotta pay to play sometimes. :heart:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

thepirate said:


> This. You gotta pay to play sometimes. :heart:


 True true. Low ill go for sure. just trying, at this point, to figure out the stance I want. 

Anyone have a link to help me find some figures on et's, spacers, wheel sizes, and stretch guides.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Check out the stance thread in the faq, also if someones car isn't in there that you like their stance, just send them a pm for more info, everyone tends to be glad to help and share their info. For tire sizes, go to tyre-stretch.com or something, google tyre stretch if it doesn't come up. For offsets (et) the higher the positive number the more it will tuck into the wheel well, the lower the number the more poke it will have.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I was creaping aroun cl this morning and I think i found something you may be interested in.... 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pts/2185954694.html


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Are those really 18s? I didn't think they came in that size, but my heart is now melting. Do want


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

hmmmmm...wats ur gtf james just curious im at 23.25 and im scared ****less wihtout a skid plate and i know ur stance on them but ct fukcing sucks


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmm, idk around 23" more or less. If I can find a measuring device I will measure it lol

I just spent last night and tonight reading through alexi (vw_streetrider)'s build thread, that gave me so much motivation. And just have to add a RIP and glada close friends has taken the rest of the project under his wing.

Also wes has pointed me in the direction of jdmdon, alot of inspiration there too. I need a daily. Someone find me a cheap broken mk2-3 or e30 for 350 please. I plan to bring it to dailyable by spring, then this will be a proper build thread


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James, could you post a link to Alexi's thread? I couldnt find it.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

james i might want those wheels if you're close enough to me... wow haven't been on in a while.. sorry to hear about the pan. just did it myself.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4622535-Another-winter-same-project.-(PB-4DR-with-Issues)
here it is:beer:

the wheel are being traded for something new as soon as the weather breaks i can make a trip to new york for that. everytime i have a day off it snows or everything is covered in 2 inches of ice also need to make a trip to jersey to help out a pal and get some goods in return

here are some pics i finally uploaded
another of the damage








my stance for near 3 weeks








couldnt have done it without this sucker








to get these stupid bolts off
















the old beat to **** subframe, really happy i got a new one in there, it drives a hell of a lot better








the mess








and this is now...

































sorry i dont have any pics of the engine lift spacers, i will post them up next time i get under the car (hopefully not until spring)


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Not a good idea lol. Mines just low on account of laziness and bad weather


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you been driving it around that low in the winter?? I clocked a few chunks of ice with my pretty low mk2..not a fun experience at all. 


I dig the pictures you have going from that little project. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

no wonder progress has been slow for you mate.....working outside would be a pain in the ass....especially with all the ice around....dont get sick miaaow


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

this is God! I love the dremel one of the most versatile tools i've used. i just got one for christmas this year and in the past month i've used it already a dozen times, for fitting the bumper, grinding the lower door molding pins and some light sanding and polishing on the intake manifold. 

Everyone who is a diyer should be getting one of these things! So James, What wheels did you pick up? can't wait for some pics


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol yeah I have been driving this low, I'm planning on raising it but just haven't had the time, every time I have a day off it snows or rains

The dremel is awesome, it really saved my ass, and I plan on using it alot more. I will post pics of the new wheels once I get my hands on them

It def sucked working outside, I'm shocked I didn't get stock after working outside that long. I definitely learned how to properly dress and also became accustomed to it, it doesn't bother me as much now


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

look at the bright side.....at least engine components cool down very quick after driving so u dont burn yourself :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol well by the time I got to working on it, everything was bones cold lol. Didn't need to worry about hot burns, just freezer burns


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh the elusive mr. sequeira :heart:


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

when you come to my house.. we can raise your car if you want  heated garage FTW!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha that would be great, , if the highway isnt too bad then ill just do it the next day, we've got alot of work ahead of us lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i went on a journey yesterday. a journey for knowledge, parts, and wheels.

the journey started at Milan's house, where we ripped into a 1.8t to get it out of his busted a4. after he pulled off the waterpump bracket we found a huge hole in the block which also broke into the tstat housing/waterpump housing. after a bunch of work i loaded a set of these into my car








(camber approves)
then i continued up to new york to meet jakefederico. now, i hate new york city with a passion. worst city ever, if you live there, youre a trooper. if you grew up somewhere else and moved there, youre retarded. too many people. too many tolls. too many merges. and worst of all, too many potholes. thank god i raised my car for the fight through manhattan to queens. i got a five guys burger atleast, that was delicious. oh and almost forgot-traded the sawblades for these bad boys-








18x8 et37. i believe they are the same wheels dub lip was running a few years back

the drivers side seat is power, i know i need to cut the middle bracket out, mount some riv nuts, bolt them on and run power from an ignition source. is this red harness for the power controls?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

NYC sure does blow. And I'm digging the wheels, you just gonna polish them?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

repolish the lips and fix some rash, and paint the centers either white, silver, or gunmetal


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice choice James. After admittedly hating MB wheels a few months ago I am scouring the Northeast for a set of staggered 17" AMG monoblocks. The polished lip will look great.


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice rims james.. and thanks for the help! hopefully you can come finish it with me haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Loved those wheels on dubmob's avant! They are gonna look sick.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Loved those wheels on dubmob's avant! They are gonna look sick.


x2


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Great choice!!! I can't wait to see them on!!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

congrats for the wheel purchase man....that should looks sweet....even the silver colour for centers would look nice and clean....but im sure you will make the right decision


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Benz wheels are so fresh. Nickbrodericks benz wheels changed my opinion on them..his are sooo clean.
Go nick:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I can't wait to start working on them and putting them on. I'm going to take my time on the lips and get the best shine. I usually just rush lol

18x8, what size tire? I'm thinking 205/40s or 35s...if anyone can find me a 195/40 I'll buy you a cheeseburger


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

205/40! Thats what I'm gonna get for mine. 205/35 would be rubber band style kid....


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

215/35? It's what i have and for your height it would be nearly perfect


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> 18x8, what size tire? I'm thinking 205/40s or 35s...if anyone can find me a 195/40 I'll buy you a cheeseburger


Same delema..problem is the most common 205/40 suck stretch wise(sdrives and neogens). So for my fronts(18x8) I think im going to run 215/40 falken 512's. They run a little small for a 215 and is a better looking tire.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

35 series tire will look way too small. 205/40 is your best bet to get a little stretch. Good luck finding a 195/18 tire:laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm just thinking you ride looooow all the time. With the 35 it can be tucked or flush at your height i'm pretty sure. too bad you're not closer my wheels are near same specs we could test fit. Only downfall and the reason I want to go back to 17s is ride qual. It's not too terrible but there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

can't wait.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

keegan, can you send me some better pics of your setup? I'll probably end up with 205/40s just because one of the wheels has been welded before, don't want another crack. But curiosity is kicking in


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

love those wheels.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

James Himself said:


> i went on a journey yesterday. a journey for knowledge, parts, and wheels.
> 
> the journey started at Milan's house, where we ripped into a 1.8t to get it out of his busted a4. after he pulled off the waterpump bracket we found a huge hole in the block which also broke into the tstat housing/waterpump housing. after a bunch of work i loaded a set of these into my car
> 
> ...



Not fair.... I was about to buy those rims now ima look like a jock  lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you were gonna buy this set? or is there another set for sale? send me the link through pm if its a different set, i want to see if theres any good info in that thread


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Is that JB weld I spot? been there done that...lol I'm already on my second oil pan and fyi that ****s a bitch to change. :banghead: but nothing that a few friends and some beer can't fix...bahaha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol yeah, that was from a tow truck driver putting a chain in underneath that spot. im hoping to not have to do it again, but if i do, i could do it much faster than the first time lol


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> lol yeah, that was from a tow truck driver putting a chain in underneath that spot. im hoping to not have to do it again, but if i do, i could do it much faster than the first time lol


damn that sucks! at least you'll be a jb weld master haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol i think my dog can apply jb weld (nah he'd eat it)


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

GET TO WORK SLACKA



































:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ill be getting to work soon, your car is my motivation
what were your final offsets?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

front stayed 37 and rear was 27 cause i added the 10mm spacer. i ran a 215/35 up front and a 215/40 in rear IIRC.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Why two different sized tires?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

:heart:

that's one sexy avant!
what carlsson models are these again? they're so sick.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

carlson 1/12

i think of it this way....because i like a small amount of rake in my drops it gives the illusion a little better with the 2 different sizes. so with the smaller tire up front im able to go obvioulsy alot lower, and with keeping the bigger size in rear it allows me to tuck just enough tire to make it look as if the rear is slammed also.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You so smart^^^^ :heart:

tire calculators can be your friend!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

RAUDIB5 said:


>


:heart: Dustoff. Cant wait!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

berg cup said:


> carlson 1/12
> 
> i think of it this way....because i like a small amount of rake in my drops it gives the illusion a little better with the 2 different sizes. so with the smaller tire up front im able to go obvioulsy alot lower, and with keeping the bigger size in rear it allows me to tuck just enough tire to make it look as if the rear is slammed also.


You're not at all worried about the quattro system being screwed up with such a height difference?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

the tire size is so close it doesnt affect it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Polish them bishes!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

berg cup said:


> the tire size is so close it doesnt affect it


I just did the math. You're right. It's less than a 2% difference. For some reason I thought it was more off the top of my head


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Polish them bishes!


Just because I'm not the one that would be polishing them, I think you should get some bengay and get to work! That looks so dope!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James this is the guy with a 205/40 on an 8" wheel. These are Falkens though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pete, how was the ride on the 215/35? Seems like it might be rough, but I may want that size for my 18x8 fronts this year....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I just did the math. You're right. It's less than a 2% difference. For some reason I thought it was more off the top of my head


on miata tire calc it shows 4.9% diff....am I doing it wrong?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I got 1% difference.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wes, I think you're doing it wrong lol

Polish is a possibility but not likely. That's a lot of work lol

Thanks for the tire stretch pic chris, that's a good stretch. Might have to go with some falkens, is that the 512 or 912?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

512 I think.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you can find 512's in 205 let me know...ive been trying unsuccessfully.

Someone teach me how to use the tire calc


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> If you can find 512's in 205 let me know...ive been trying unsuccessfully.
> 
> Someone teach me how to use the tire calc


Wes, they're at www.tire.com I think they're one of the only places that carry them still. $93 free shipping. That's where I got mine, I have 205's in the front.


Oh wait are we talking 18s here or 17s?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking for 18", Colin. Can someone tell me if 205/40 front and 225/40 rear is greater then 3% difference?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I just looked James Falken makes the 912 for 18s but I heard those are wider then normal.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What are the widths of the wheels you're wondering about Wes?

Chris, I heard the they are a little wider as well.

Here's a link, hopefully it works, to all the sizes for 512s

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d....do?tmn=Ziex+ZE-512&typ=Passenger/Performance


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp?action=submit

I'm getting 0.9% but maybe I'm doing it wrong. You divide the low total diameter from the larger total diameter right??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nevermind they didnt make a 205/40-18 for the 512. Guess ill stick with 215/40 front and 225/40 rear. They are going on 18x8/10 wheels, Colin.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Nevermind they didnt make a 205/40-18 for the 512. Guess ill stick with 215/40 front and 225/40 rear. They are going on 18x8/10 wheels, Colin.


Im going to try to stretch a 215 on a 10. Those tire sizes will work though since there's no 205 for 18. What et you doing on the 10? Haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Seems to me but for some reason tires and et's act a little different from 17's-18's. I know im going to run et17 on the front so ill use that 1.3" adapter to measure out the rear. Prob be around et30 im guessing.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Dubmobs avant was so awesome.



Go green with the wheels again! I loved that look.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

chris those are chrome dipped my friend 

chrome is euro. lol

and wes i didnt really mind the ride on the 35's

you gotta pay to play 

just PM me with tire or fittment questions


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

thepirate said:


> http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp?action=submit
> 
> I'm getting 0.9% but maybe I'm doing it wrong. You divide the low total diameter from the larger total diameter right??





that's an awesome calculater! this should come in handy when I throw on my new C4 wheels.

-thepirate
don't you have a black S with mercedes wheels? the b5 you have is pretty rad.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I have an A4 with A8 sewer caps on it now. I sold the Mercedes wheels. Thanks :thumbup::beer:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Either way I'm sure it looks awesome. Sewer cap's are so down! Do you have any pic's?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ballerrrr

i love the new setup, not enough pics floating around though :hint: :hint:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I have a couple local guys that have wanted to go out and take some legit pictures but just haven't had the time and I really wanna trim the rear spring retainers to get more low back there anyway. Now that I am buying a house with the garage a lot of things will get down, prepping and painting my S4 skirts is at the top of my list.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> ballerrrr
> 
> i love the new setup, not enough pics floating around though :hint: :hint:


Damn straight up ballin! you're so right James I need more pic's out for my car..lol I'm just stoked that I actually found some b5 enthusiast. I'm typically the only one at ever meet I go to around here...lol

-Pirate are you on air/static? Looks proper that's for sure.

ps: finally decided to start a build thread thanks james for the push..lol
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-late-for-a-time-line&p=69959997#post69959997


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Just was go through some pages, and I :heart: this picture:










That is well stance'd. 

You can just make out the lip of the drivers side wheel too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Why thank you sir. The widths and lips were the only thing I liked aboutthose wheels. hey mikey, hows your car coming along?

I started stripping some paint off the new wheels yesterday but didn't get far lol

And I'm going with 205/40s, possibly 20mm spacers all around, et17


----------



## jakefederico (May 26, 2010)

James,
Wheels are on.. more low as we speak and I sit in the heated garage. Pictures will follow


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yo dude, def send me some pics. i want to see this:thumbup:

get that bumper to fit right?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

et17 on 18x8 for me too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Drink a yeungling and stripped some paint today. Got it all off, polishing and paint will be soon. Gunmetal or white?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

white :heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

White and polished lips!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like its gonna be white so far, I've just been thinking that gunmetal would be a cool contrast to my paint color, anyone care to do a photoshop? you can use a picture with the sawblades to make it easier


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Gunmetal would look nice if it's not a real dark one. White is the way to go though!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

White has been tested and approved. Lol. Basically going for the look of my carlsson 2/6 table. I'll post a pic later (i have before, can't remember what page though)


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

I see you finally started refinishing the wheels eh. paint them yeallow


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ew. Timkouch already taught us that's a bad idea


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was gonna say gunmetal... but.. i'm outnumbered i guess haha i'd like to see white though too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooow.

errybody is doing white this year...I barely have 1 wheel stripped


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aircraft stripper and a scouring pad get to work man




.Mad Hatter. said:


> errybody is doing white this year...


this is why i was thinking gunmetal also. i might just tape and paint it gunmetal and do a test fit


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah i like the gunmetal, nice and dark almost like a graphite.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

So that's 2 votes on gunmetal, 2 on white lol 

I need a p shop of this


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Ew. Timkouch already taught us that's a bad idea


yellow would look ridiculous it was just a joke...lol.
I would have to say gunmetal center and polished lips would look best.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gunmetal :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

polished lips of course lol, you know me

Raudi, I know it was a joke. Yellow would be vomtastic

I can't wait to get these on, I'm so pumped. I'm hoping they become 9" overnight or something lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> * Drink a yeungling *and stripped some paint today. Got it all off, polishing and paint will be soon. Gunmetal or white?


there is your problem.. you only drank one


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

plum purple polished lips….


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> there is your problem.. you only drank one


Lol if i had intentions of paying paint today I would've had more 

No purple chris. Lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude purple against your melange would look soooo sick.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> polished lips of course lol, you know me
> 
> Raudi, I know it was a joke. Yellow would be vomtastic
> 
> I can't wait to get these on, I'm so pumped. I'm hoping they become 9" overnight or something lol


yeah I now bud. 9" would be so down! just ask the stance fairy for a wish....bahaha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote gunmetal because I have already settled on white...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Idk chris, not feelin that lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Dude purple against your melange would look soooo sick.


I think that'd be a sweet combo actually. Since he doesn't want plum I switch my color to a medium silver haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what do you guys think about widened rear frnders, but stock fronts?

posted from my wii internet channel lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> what do you guys think about widened rear frnders, but stock fronts?
> 
> posted from my wii internet channel lol


I think it would depend how far you pulled them...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Not exactly sure how much, enough to look noticeable and fit some 10.5-11s back there. Basically the way I'm picturing it is like one of the oem porsches that come stock with 11s in the rear. I know they have much wider fenders in the back fronts look normal or moderately widened. I've always thought of it as a "batman" stance, really wide rear, not so much up front.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I want to pull the edges of my fender to loose the flat lip edge and make it a smooth transition. :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

you can run 10.5-11 in the rear with no pulling...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah but a wide low offset wheel poking a little bit on a widened fender would look sooooo awesome


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Pulled rears with stock fronts will look really good, I feel you on the Porsche stance James. Please don't do white wheels, aren't your winter wheels white? 

My vote is gunmetal, or something exotic like sky blue.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah it has to be subtle. i've seen some hack jobs... I have faith you wouldn't go that way haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

def wouldnt do a hack job on that lol im going to be pristine with the body work










so i had a weird vibration noise going on, i thought it was my driveshaft from the angle from raising my engine. so i got under the car to check everything out. i found my pass side motor mount nut was about to fall off, so i added some blue loc tite to each mount nut. then on my front subframe mount, i found a big ass bolt. just chilling in the mount bracket. i dont know how it got there or where it came from. im not missing a bolt from anywhere. idk whatever. i havent driven the car yet after that, so im hoping this will have a good effect on the driving quality


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James do a gunmetal silver. White will need too much cleaning. I speak from my Honda days. White just won't cut it. I had a champagne color Honda accord coupe very similar to your color white rims looked good the first day I had them then just became a dirty mess. Gunmetal or silver much better clean choice. 

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> def wouldnt do a hack job on that lol im going to be pristine with the body work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also good luck on finding the missing bolts location don't you hate that sh it.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I want my next wheels to look like that ..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i think it would look dumb with just wide rear fenders.. the porsche pulls it off because of the sporty shape of the car.. the b5 does not have that shape, its a box


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> i think it would look dumb with just wide rear fenders.. the porsche pulls it off because of the sporty shape of the car.. the b5 does not have that shape, its a box


true true, it looks really good in my head, im gonna have to draw this or something. ill probably shape the fronts too, but just have more in the rear. im not planning on having a really big fender buldge like that porsche specifically, that wouldnt look right, just a wider version of the stock shape. catch my drift?

the bolt isnt missing from anywhere, i had extra control arm bolts and thats what it looks like. just dont know how i wouldve installed everything with that sitting there:screwy:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> true true, it looks really good in my head, im gonna have to draw this or something. ill probably shape the fronts too, but just have more in the rear. im not planning on having a really big fender buldge like that porsche specifically, that wouldnt look right, just a wider version of the stock shape. catch my drift?
> 
> the bolt isnt missing from anywhere, i had extra control arm bolts and thats what it looks like. just dont know how i wouldve installed everything with that sitting there:screwy:


Yeah if you where going to pull the rears you would have to pull the fronts to make the whole car look cohesive. To fit 10.5-11" wheels you wouldn't necesearly have t pull them to drasticly or chop them up to make them look good.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James if you do a fender pull please do a DIY and document everything I'm very interested man

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The whole thing will be documented, I'm not just pulling the flat edge out, I want to make a wider arch. Like what ixes4 did with his. I wasn't to still have the flat edge


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I want to pull just the edge out. Anyone know if that can be done without the whole fender needing to be repainted?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

berg cup said:


> white :heart:












^^Not the best, but I don't have photoshop, so I have to use what photobucket.com gives me, lol.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> The whole thing will be documented, I'm not just pulling the flat edge out, I want to make a wider arch. Like what ixes4 did with his. I wasn't to still have the flat edge


So do you want the flat edge. I think the body styling of the car lends to getting rid of the flat


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the flat edge lol

Omg mikey, that looks so awesome. Thanks, can you do a gunmetal one for me?

Wes, I don't know if you can get away with that without paint, it well probably get wavy and need some body work to make perfect. If you use a fender roller to push it out it might be as good as you can get without new paint


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Motor mount spacers are coming out tomorrow. I don't think my drive shaft likes them


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That second one looks almost color matched, looks great  the gunmetal I was thinking of should be darker though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

This


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I like the flat edge lol
> 
> Omg mikey, that looks so awesome. Thanks, can you do a gunmetal one for me?
> 
> Wes, I don't know if you can get away with that without paint, it well probably get wavy and need some body work to make perfect. If you use a fender roller to push it out it might be as good as you can get without new paint


Was thinking of something more like this. Nothing crazy but but enough to take out the flat edge. Can kinda see the crease....but id be ok with that.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wes that looks good, now get to work 

after taking out the mount spacers the drive shaft is still making noise  anyone parting out a 5spd 1.8t?


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

definitely darker gunmetal :thumbup: and idk if that picture is dark, or you edited it, but get one with the car in full sun so you can really see your color compared to the wheel coloropcorn:


----------



## krandy09 (Aug 1, 2008)

fully polish 'em :thumbup:

isnt your buddy nick with the bagged tdi pretty handy with body work?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Picture props go to mikey, you'll see the contrast when the wheels are on 

Yeah nick taught me a lot about body work, I'm going he will be helping me with my own body work this summer


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Motor mount spacers didnt work?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

They made my drive shaft make noise, its probably gonna break soon


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Take it out. You don't need a drive shaft, look at me and chris. We don't run one!:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol if I go through a third drive shaft I'm doing a fronttrak swap lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fwd brothers 

I just wish our rear ends didn't have that stupid beam :banghead::banghead:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ill do some kind of independent rears lol, maybe like what afazz did on his mk3


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if a 2.8 or s4 driveshaft will fit on my car? I know It needs to be from a manual trans...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

s4 no, tranny is longer, 2.8 yes


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thank you


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd hate the beam too. I like how my car looks broken from behind.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i looked outside at my car and saw the sun was beaming on it. i thought it was cool how the sunshine made my paint look satin. not sure if you can tell as well in these photos. and only the first one is edited slightlyic:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and i def love how dtm it looks on these wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Shhhwwweeetttt.

You sell the sawblades?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, traded them to jakefederico for the 1/12s. He's selling his car for a truck. Quitter


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

lookin good man. how bout some pics of your new interior


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

only the pass seat is in lol ill install the rest whenever


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

but i wanna contribute lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you have contributed to the interior, and by giving me some practice at pulling a motor


----------



## jakefederico (May 26, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Yeah, traded them to jakefederico for the 1/12s. He's selling his car for a truck. Quitter


not anymore


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

good thinking, youd regret it:thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

How are the wheels coming James?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haven't really touched them, pretty much waiting for it to get warm enough to paint

I picked up a daily yesterday, a perfectly running 97 jetta, super clean interior and exterior except for some rust. But this means the audi project will be in full force this summer


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

good find ... i wanna get another daily... f150s suck down gas.

james i need some more updates .


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

is that your jetta your selling?

there will be a lot of updates coming your way


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

post a pic of the jetta :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

My brothers car. i haven't even seen the thread, he's just too lazy to make a username for the past 3 years. His is a vr so if anything i'm looking for like a mk2 16v but i'm not too serious into looking yet i only HAVE to drive my car once a week.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, I wish I could have a daily/beater so I can put full work into my car. One day, until then I'll keep writing plans on the drawing board.

Deff post pics of the jetta though! You have any plans for it?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh word. I'm gonna build one of my dad's 3 Honda CT90s this is the look I'm going for:










I'll use it as my daily


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would aim for you on the road way Chris.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you need to be in vietnam to pull that off

I'llPost a pic soon, I took some crappy pictures earlier but it was pouring so they weren't that good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude those bikes are so bad A and while you guys are trying to scrounge change for gas I'll be on the third week of my first tank of gas…snoogins.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I would aim for you on the road way Chris.


:laugh:
:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll gladly trade gas mileage for 2 more wheels and an actual seat


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got pulled over last night. Brake light, tag lights. Exhaust. Someone with a stock downpipe for a 1.8t 5spd quattro please help me out, I have 5 days to put an exhaust on, and fix my lights. Also how do I go about fixing my tag lights? Its not just the bulbs, I'm pretty sure the connectors and wiring is corroded


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got some work done, I put my new downpipe on, but I lost my bolts to hand the rest of the exhaust mn, so I has to make a junk yard trip. Now its raining and snowed earlier. So I took the rainy day to get some work done on my wheels. Only got up to 250 grit on the first wheel, but hey, its a start. Gee are some cell phone pictures 
































And I put that wheel ontop of my carlsson 2/6 wheel table


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! love those wheels:thumbup: what down pipe are you running? I'm running ATP & believe me It makes a diff.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Just a stock replacement to quickly put an exhaust system on so I could drive it occasionally. I want a 2.5in. "test pipe back" exhaust with probably a magnaflow muffler sometime this summer. I'm going to start adding power and suspension upgrades mostly this summer, im kind of tired of having a beat up car that isn't even that fun to drive


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Those wheels are gonna look sick dude! Haven't seen the Audi on the road for a while. We need to cruise


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks ken, I can't wait to have them on. The audi was gaining too much attention from the police so I got the mk3 to get me around until I fix alot on the a4 

KenHere has quite a unique a4, please post up a picture


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

james, are you running a skid plate on your car?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

No skid plate, but I will be getting one this year


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^^this Guy needs one. He is loooooowwww


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get my paint color in a spray can? I'm color matching my wheels but don't want to spend a bunch on paying someone


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

paintscratch.com I think you can get your OEM paint color in spray can.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks dude, $25 a 12.5oz can (is this the standard spray paint can size?) and i cant remember, how many cans will i need to cover a set of wheels? i dont want to buy an excess or not enough...


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

are you going to paint the barrels too or just the faces?

faces alone you will need 2 cans of standard sized can (12oz)

if youre doing barrels too you will need 4 cans.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

color matched? normally i'd be against that, but your color for some reason seems perfect for it. can't wait!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Def not doing barrels, now that you mention that I'll just paint the barrels black.

A lsoI'm going to try a champagne spray paint I found at walmart, see how close it is before I spend $50. I'm trying to get these wheels on within the month of april, probably ordering tires next week.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I put my exhaust system on today, made a video clip at the tail pipe. this is with the test pipe, stock downpipe, and deleted resonator
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...321/jameslauman/video-2011-03-29-17-49-25.mp4​
tomorrow I plan on deleting my air conditioning, and working on my wheels


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

can we start taking bets on how many time you are going to rip this exhaust off ?

or is this one welded ?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I knew you were going to say something like that. I'm going to have one made sometime this summer, so hopefully this won't be on for too long


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

:laugh:

i dont have room to talk, my car has been open downpipe for nearly a year


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Just finished this. Just needs paint when its warm enough. Doing a test fit tomorrow with 20mm spacer, et17


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got so used to that sound. It will be nice to drive a quiet b5 for once. The jetta is so great to drive, quiet, quick, comfortable, and I calculated 36mpg in it


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

quick and 2.0 doesnt go together.

at least your pile will be quiet again and might feel like an Audi.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the 2.0 its a great motor. Obviously not the fastest, but def good enough for a daily. And in no way is it painfully slow

the a4 might feel like an audi again after a control arm kit lol. Oh and I also cleaned out the interior, no more trash


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hada 96 golf 2.0 and it was amusing to drive... i dislike the 2.slow attitude :thumbup:for your jetta


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

x2 for control arms


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

usually not a huge fan of sawblades on b5's but your car my good sir looks dope:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man 

I've decided I'm going to order new control arms, driveshaft and wheel bearings before putting on my new wheels

today I deleted my air conditioning, it was petty easy. Got rid of a belt to turn, some dead weight, and made some extra space


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Pics....:sly:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah lemme see... I wanna use that bracket area for a belt driven compressor.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

James, new idea: use unused belt to create supercharged-turbo B5.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol no supercharger will be added

























































this test fit is with a 20mm spacer, et17, i think ill be needing a 25mm spacer...

and without the ac condensor out front looks like some good room for a front mount:thumbup:i didnt take any pictures from underneath, but you can see the ground from up top now:laugh:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive been researching this and is very tempting. In my mk1 though. Would there even be enough space in a b5 bay!?


LeeHech said:


> James, new idea: use unused belt to create supercharged-turbo B5.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If you can find a superchargerthe size of the compressor, then yes


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

jackedrabbit said:


> Ive been researching this and is very tempting. In my mk1 though. Would there even be enough space in a b5 bay!?


there seems to be alot of extraneous "Stuff" just floating around in there  

cant we just rip it all out james?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh you mean like windshield washer tank, coolant res, yada yada yada


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> the a4 might feel like an audi again after a control arm kit lol. Oh and I also cleaned out the interior, no more trash


ECS has the control arm kit, tie rod ends and sway bar links on sale for 399.99. Might be a deal, not sure.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Fcp groton has the s4 upgrade kit for 300, is this a good kit? I'm assuming the ecs kit is oem...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:laugh:no timing cover mad jdm yo..r the blades gone havent been following but i like ur valve cover


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

no timing belt cover cause I forgot to put out back on, and don't feel like taking my serp belt off just to put the cover back on. Anyway, I like the raw look of it. 

And the sawblades are gone, I traded them for the 1/12s


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Dude. James. I just got my downpipe back from my fabricator for the mk1. Its beautiful! And he gave me a great deal on it. Just in case you're interested in a larger exhaust or anything else for that matter. He told me he would make anything. And he's like a few blocks from us


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

pray nothing falls or gets into the timing belt area on the car.. there is no clearance in there and it will just shred the belt. its happened to a few people already.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess I've been pretty lucky, its been like that for a while now. It worries me how close The vacuum line runs to the tbelt

Who was it that made your downpipe ken?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't want to give his name on here yet (without his permission) but he said he will make whatever.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

No timing belt cover is risky buisness!

Your merc wheels :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

passed you in my TT today.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that was you! when did you pick that up? Real clean, looks fun to drive


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

picked it up when my the motor in my wagon blew up and 2 weeks after I sold my e30. sooo i i picked it up as a daily. yeah the TT is pretty fresh. I just lowered it and chipped it. The wagon is getting put back together now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

did your euro plate say "lol farted"?

hopefully I'll be getting my new driveshaft tomorrow or wednesday and also ordering a new wheel bearing and control arm kit soon. After that new coilovers, st's probably, along with a skid plate. then tires. And source a gt28, apr tip, front mount, 630cc injectors, and possibly the united motorsports tune. Hopefully all before h2o. If anyone wants to give me some good tips for putting together a good turbo setup, I'm happy to listen. I'm not too knowledgeable about it all


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

haha yeah thats what it says. I have siemens 630s i could sell. I could figure out who can tune your car, and then build around that. I'm losing faith over off the self BT tunes.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh cool, lmk how much you want for them. I don't care if its an off the shelf tune or custom, just whatever will work best and give me good reliable power


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Unitronic is working great for me! I can give you some info as well. Hit me up! I don't mind talkin turbos haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What turbo setup are you running?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

GT28RS with unitronic 440cc injectors. And soon to be on meth.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ill have the b5 version of this soon  

I'm ordering the control arm kit tomorrow. Ecs still have that sale going? Also ordering a wheel bearing and going to pick up my new driveshaft soon. I'll be taking my vmaxxs out to see if cut bump stops make them more bearable.

Mikey sent me a present also, can't wait to get it...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

ECS has the VW/Audi lower control arms for $99.99 down from $399.99 for that spring clearance.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I just placed an order with ecs for Control arms, wheel bearing, strut mounts, tstat, and an apr tip

Also my license plate was stolen from my car, while parked in my driveway, while I was out of state. Police probably won't do anything


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

if they don't do anything drive around without it and when they pull you over tell them to go **** themselves.

just kidding that'd be immature.

when you get your ST's you should definitely have the rears shortened... maxed out i'm still only at 22 3/4" :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna be looking for it around. but I wonder if someone is dumb enough to put it on their car and think they don't need to pay registration now

hopefully my vmaxxs will improve with new strut mounts and cut bump stops, if not st's will be next on the list. 

I really want a momo team steering wheel, that might be ordered soon


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they would probably just use a heat gun to take the sticker off, and then put it on their tag


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's the first time I've ever heard of someone stealing a license plate. What an idiot


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its extremely inconvenient. My car won't be registered again until they find my plate, or until everything is fixed and how I want it (close to h2o)


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow james.. you've got some serious luck there lol


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

James I'm sure this was already covered.. but I'm about to buy some 17x9.5 saw blades too and want your same setup. What kind of tires did you use to stretch and what bolt pattern adapters and how thick were they? :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

My brothers rear plate was stolen and broken into about 8 pieces, then left at the park by our house. 

:screwy:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Speaking of luck, I ditched my white lighter. I need a good luck charm

sawblades were 17x9.5, et56, 5x4.75 to 5x112 adapters by adaptitusa, 1.3" front, 1.5" rear. With 205/45/17 nankang ns2 tires. I think thats everything you'll need to know

F'in white people


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My brothers rear plate was stolen and broken into about 8 pieces, then left at the park by our house.
> 
> :screwy:




what did his rear plate say? "White ppl suck?"


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

You should see the package mid week, USPS.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> what did his rear plate say? "White ppl suck?"


BLDL 365

Something like that, gov't issued; people are just stupid. 




Especially ****** :sly:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks mi lk ey, can't wait.


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks alot james!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

bored and in the mood to show some old pics (in no particular order)


















































































































can i get some serious input on these pictures? i think a lot of them are good pictures, but id like to know what you guys think


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

because you asked and I don't at all feel like doing my homework, I'll give some unprofessional photographic opinions 

picture 1 - I like how the car isn't in the center of the photo but I would have rather it been on the left side from this angle and maybe a tiny bit closer to the bottom corner. especially since your car is the main piece of the picture, you could have used a lower f stop and higher shutter speed. a little too bright and unsaturated to me

2 - I really like this picture. the colors and shadows are nice and it looks super low. could have pointed the camera up a little more so the car is closer to the bottom of the picture and less street is shown. also could be straightened some if you edit these

3 - really slow shutter speed not perfectly focused or straight. again, would have pointed the camera up some, looks like it was sitting on another car though? your car still looks sweet and low

4 - pretty cool picture if you wanted the lines of light in front of your car. I think a little higher contrast would make it better

5 - this makes me kinda miss snow

6 - I like this

7 - this is a cool picture and I like how the white wheels stand out. car could be closer to the bottom again

8 - again I think the car should have been on the left corner, especially since it looks like there's a light over there. would have been nice if your car was being lit up more from that. I'm glad you don't have those tires any more

9 - I really like this but it looks like you darkened the highlights too much making your car kinda look like a weird color

10 - I like how the white stands out in this. not sure why the car is barely in the picture though. could be straightened some too

11 - this is a good picture to show your stance

12 - colors look cool in this. would have rather seen the top of your car than grass

13 - a little out of focus but I like this a lot. my favorite out of all of these

14 - I think this would have been better zoomed in

I agree that a lot of them are good pictures and I think they're nicer than what a lot of people post on here. definitely looks like they've gotten better with time. my favorite shot of your car is still the one under that pink tree. and I also like the tall one you didn't post by some building... with your white wheels on
:thumbup:

do you still have a d40 with just the kit lens?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey James.....you can practice taking pics with my b5 any time haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that's exactly what I've been looking for. Seems I should work on placement better, I've always known that I put the car in a funny place in my pictures, but it just feels right when I'm taking the picture. most of then didn't have much or any thought put into them. I just looked at the car, liked what I saw,and captured it. 

3, I used a mk3 golf for my tripod, so it wasn't perfect but was fun 

9 and 10, I went a little overboard with editing. I do that sometimes, but in the end I still like the way it looks. Those 2 pictures look crazy to me, almost like a painting of some sort

Still have the d40 with the kit lens that only dooms from 35-55 now, and just a fisheye attachment. I need a new body, at only 6megapixels, it kinda blows (especially after hearing what some point and shoots have)


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it should help if you imagine those lines and try placing the subject where two intersect or at least on one

lol just 35-55? what happened to the 18-34?

lens > body. I have a d40 and would rather have a different body also. mostly because the newer ones do video and I'd like more mp for editing. you should look into different lenses before body though

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5245981674_2dafc23599_b.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5627810347_e5de0ab30f_b.jpg

the first picture I took with my 35mm f/1.8 and the second with my 50mm f/1.8. both of those lenses take really sharp pictures and it's nice to have a longer aperture range that goes all the way to f/1.8, really nice for dark shots. you could get the 35mm one for under $200 and the non vibration reduction one for a little less, I have vr but haven't really found it too useful. I got the 50mm one before the 35mm came out and it was only like $40 used. I usually use this one for car shots because I don't always like the wider angle of 35mmm. you'll need more room with 50mm and it's not a dx lens so it needs to be manually focused on the d40. the only reason why I have the 35mm one is because it can auto focus. I also have a 55-200mm lens but that's usually not too useful for car shots. a polarizer filter is really nice to have too especially to get rid of glare in sunny shots. I won an auction for like 15 random used 52mm filters on ebay for a just few bucks and it came with an adjustable polarizer


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Megapixels have nothing to do with quality or clarity of a photo. Don't think that just because a point and shoot has 15mp it's going to beat out your slr.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The shift knob pic is very intriging. I like it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks wes 

alex, my lens broke when I had my camera slung over my should/back and I sat on a bench. A piece broke inside and now it won't fully zoom out. I'll probably pick up a 35 f1.8 sometime soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so James when will mostly everyone on here be together? im assuming h2o but im not sure if theres any other time?



700th post:laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

my favourites are 10,11,12,13 

i guess im not the only one that is looking to take the best pics possible of the b5...i havent got into the editing game tho....photoshop looks too complex to be operated quickly...i try to get the best photo without editing....which is almost impossible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

h2o most likely. Thats the only show this car will be.at. Anyone know the dates?

Mihai, photoshop is actually really easy to use, just need some practice


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

today i got a lot of work done. it was beautiful i just couldnt wait. i pulled a lot of stuff apart and started deleting things.
started off removing the coolant overflow tank. that wont go back in








this o-ring looks like ****, this will be on the order list








might be upgrading my injectors while this is all apart
















got to clean all this grime








im going to attempt to polish my alternator. atleast a brushed aluminum. or black.








busted breather assembly








so here we are, the washer bottles need to go.








so i thought this was a common problem part, so i pulled it off and the gasket looked horrible. so ill get a new one








i need a 90º vacuum line here to block off the cruise control piece
















got the washer tank out. you wont be able to see the tire with the fender liner in








also picked up some spray paint to try and do color matched cheap.








my wheels and valve cover will be color matched. i still need to put in my gray power seats that match the headliner and the beltline perfectly

there will be more to come. i have motivationopcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like where this is going and will be following suite shortly?
You doing a rad cap setup like Mikey??


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I have my front rings done in that exact caramel latte color.

I've never really deleted anything from the bay and I'm really looking into it lately. What do you think the easiest things to delete would be? 


That same head coolant flange gasket you have off right now got me my a4 for 8 bills


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks wes. There's alot in store for the bay. Its getting a complete makeover.

YesJust like mike (i feel like I'm battling him for a really clean bay)

coopa, pretty much everything I took off so far had been easy. Not really anything was too hard. Just have to figure out the "puzzle".


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yo dude cylinder 2 has mad oil in it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure why, its always been like that. hopefully a new valve cover gasket will fix that


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you not replace it when you took it off to paint it?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What are you going to do with the coolant res and wind shield res plugs so they dont throw a code or nothin?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Did you not replace it when you took it off to paint it?


nah, it didnt look too bad. but the gasket comes with the gasket for around the coils also. that metal of the valve cover is stained with oil though, i tried to clean it off then, but no dice.




fbm93 said:


> What are you going to do with the coolant res and wind shield res plugs so they dont throw a code or nothin?


the coolant res sensor-i am going to twist the 2 wires together to make a complete circuit so no code. but i dont have a windshield washer fluid warning light so i dont need to worry about that one

im thinking about moving my power steering res to next to the abs module so its more packed together, not sure if it will fit with the fender liner in though...


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

that coolant flange with the temp sensor in it made my project car overheat.. definitely worth replacing mine was soo gross inside... the oring in one place just disappeared it was so worn


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

your not goung to put battery in trunk and abs in where battery was under cowl cover?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I probably will mount the battery in the trunk, where can I buy the cables for that? I'm going to keep the brake module where it is, I'll paint it black. I don't feel like making new brake lines. I know that slowed mikey down a lot. I need a battery tray cover, help me find one please  I'm going to run mt engine harness through that probably once I figure out where I can run everything


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ecs has the battery covers for like $20 or something new, well thats where i got myne from


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's awesome, does it have the wiper cover also and all the trim?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

hmm not sure if i saw that on there, lemme look quick

dont see that, but heres the link for the cover $22.92 which isnt bad, just wish my wiper cover looked as good as the new piece

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Exterior/Body/ES433322/


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my car is pre facelift so I need the wiper cover also. I'll call them and ask. If not I'll find a used one and re dye it if its faded

I can't stand being a work now I just want to work on this car


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

awesome progress dude...i cant wait to see when it's finished.....i wish i had the time and back-up car to take my engine apart .... it's amazing how much you can learn about your car by just taking things off and putting them back on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its been really fun tearing it apart and thinking/planing on how its going to look when its done


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

got a block for this, and getting the other radiator plug tomorrow
















also started cleaning my manifold








and the parts room


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

good work man. should look loads better man. clean that bay up! :thumbup:

man i miss my audi, lurking in here is bad for me


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

zombie mode
started to take a couple more things apart, i also started wiping grease and oil. im ordering a new oil cooler (so dirty and leaky), polishing my motor mount brackets, alternator, intake manifold, oil cooler, and accessory belt bracket. moving that cluster of ground (brown) to a different peg in the firewall. have to find a new home for the o2 sensors, and the other 3 wire clips mounted to the firewall. and im going to trim up the abs bracket so that just the part that holds it still is there, not the extra mounts for wires to be mounted

























polishing the manifold tonight, ill post progress


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh also, is there any kind of gravity flow of the power steering fluid, what im trying to say is, does the reservoir have to be above the pump?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> oh also, is there any kind of gravity flow of the power steering fluid, what im trying to say is, does the reservoir have to be above the pump?


I want to say yes to this, but I am not 100% on it.

Btw I will be watching this, I hope you are able explain a bunch about relocating stuff so that I can follow suit later on. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ill help you out:thumbup:

i remember hearing about the gravity of the fluid at one point, but also cant remember which fluid it was. it is already mounted above the pump, but that could be for placed there for an easy fill up...

and i am also wondering about pcv delete. will this throw a CEL? the crank breather is apart of this system, correct? and then it goes to intake manifold, pancake valve, charcoal canister, and all those check valves, and vacuum lines. i found some deletes, but its from the b6 1.8t, and some of the parts look a lot different.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

If you run a catch can, you can get rid of the evap stuff. I believe you will still need to have the evap valve harness plugged in so there's no codes.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

catch can is now on the order list. does it matter how far from the engine the catch can is? and i imagine it has to be mounted vertical, correct?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ill be taking out the block breather to have fully removed pcv system. But I do have a CEL for evap selenoid flow. From what I hear as long as everything is plugged in you just need to have a vac line from the pass fender where the hardline to canister is - to the evap selenoid. I have to test that theory and hopefully CEL will go away.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> catch can is now on the order list. does it matter how far from the engine the catch can is? and i imagine it has to be mounted vertical, correct?


Vertical yes. And I dont think distance would be an issue. Have mine against pass fender. No issues. It may be going under the intake mani soon though.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> ill help you out:thumbup:


Yes! I might just pull the engine though, damn 1.8 still leaks even after I replace everything  Once pulled, hiding stuff should be super easy though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James, if you're going with an external oil cooler, let me know. I have everything you would need sitting in my room that I am looking to unload. It never went on the car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what happens with the cooler that the oil filter threads onto? or is the external cooler just a second one?

i think everyone can tell i dont know much about the performance of this motor


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> what happens with the cooler that the oil filter threads onto? or is the external cooler just a second one?
> 
> i think everyone can tell i dont know much about the performance of this motor


The cooler you have there will be replaced by a piece I bought from 034, and that piece flows to/from the external cooler that looks like a mini rad.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

where does the oil filter go then?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Same spot, the 034 piece replaces the stock cooler, it then feeds the external cooler. 

It looks like this:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I used that on the b6.. only issue i had was the fact that the barbs are too big for any of the oil coolers I found.. So i had to buy new 3/4 npt - 3/8 barb for the oil cooler that we picked. (we picked a Hayden and mounted it where the stock side mount would of been)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, ran into that too. Bought new NPT barbs and line to match the cooler.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i see you plugged the line that went to the coolant res off the metal coolant hose. but what are you going to do with the lower coolant res hose?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Geoff, can you pm info on how much you want for that whole setup?

Wes, I need to find a rad plug that will fit in that hose, or a block off cap I'd I can find one big enough


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if anyone needs an oem 1.8t clutch, new in the box, im about to post it up for sale. i figure when i need a new clutch ill have more power, so the oem clutch will be useless for me.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

screw all of you with your cool upgradeable 1.8t's.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Geoff, can you pm info on how much you want for that whole setup?
> 
> Wes, I need to find a rad plug that will fit in that hose, or a block off cap I'd I can find one big enough


So that line just needs to be plugged too?
Why not big screw and some silicone/tape?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

well it can be plugged with anything that can handle the pressure of the coolant system, and will hold the coolant in. but i may have a hidden overflow reservoir somewhere to accomodate for the system expanding when it gets hot so that lower line might still be in use


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> screw all of you with your cool upgradeable 1.8t's.


someone's jealous:wave:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol i think he's bored.....im kind of bored with the 2.8 but mayb that's a good thing


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

probably is a good thing. this is potentially getting expensive:laugh: all because i had a check engine light and a daily driver

reading up on deleting power steering, thoughts?
and deleting abs if i can figure out a proportioning valve setup


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

James Himself said:


> probably is a good thing. this is potentially getting expensive:laugh: all because i had a check engine light and a daily driver
> 
> reading up on deleting power steering, thoughts?
> and deleting abs if i can figure out a proportioning valve setup


im sure you could just leave some fluid in and loop the lines like people have done on other platforms, unless you could find a manual rack that fits


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Didnt Mikey delete ps?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think in gonna do that, apparently over 10mph you can't even notice the difference, but you can feel the road better. Parking or tight turns will suck, but my system is leaky anyway, so this will be cost effective and progressive while saving weight and power, and "emptying" the bay some more


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Let me know how it is


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

time to get those forearms pumping :laugh:

im still new to the whole tucking and deleting thing....seems really really interesting james keep it up!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Mikey is the only regular on here that's done it.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

So i got home from work today and found this interesting box...

I'm not sure what it is?? james do you have any ideas?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh its like christmas :heart:


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

pics, or...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its a dump truck turbo:beer:


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

i thought it seemed a bit heavy....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> im sure you could just leave some fluid in and loop the lines like people have done on other platforms


Thats what I did. 

Unhooked everything, left the lines open, and turned the wheels lock to lock to get most of the fluid out. Looped the lines together. There should be just enough fluid in there for the rack to operate manually. 

Too much fluid left in the rack/line and its hard as hell to turn, Too less and the rack takes a ****.:sly:

I've heard that out racks are pretty fragile, but we shall see.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

power steering is staying. the steering pulley moves the water pump. id have to do a custom belt setup if i wanted to do that. im just going to get new hoses and run the reservoir in the battery tray.

also found shaft play in my turbo...at 175,000 just about everything needs to be replaced. ugh. pictures later. ill just be polishing and painting parts until i have all my orders in.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James you have 175k?! God bless you.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

175k on the ko3!? I got my car at 78k and the turbine was grinding against the housing and made the most awful noise I've ever heard. I could also move the wastegate flap open and closed with one finger.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Stock turbo as far as I know. It had 125k on it when I bought it, but I don't know what was done before. My clutch is still good, and I haven't changed it yet. Maybe it had some newer parts on it when I got my hands on it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

my ko3 went around 120 and it had a new one put in it when i bought the car.. 209 and it was still good.. woot


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Well about the clutch...I chipped mine at about 100k and thats when the clutch started wearing out


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im sure ill be needing a new clutch once i add more power, ill save that for the turbo build

here are the pictures i promised
supplies, gotta keep organized and documented









lunch bags and labels for all the different bolts. and oil all over my notebook from my intercooler pipe



























intake setup (thanks to mikey)









anyone know how to take off that pulley/bracket that the fan bolts to? its in the way of me taking off the alternator (also you can see how the power steering pulley spins the waterpump with a second belt









all of those power steering lines will be extended to the rain tray for the reservoir









and the intake manifold...brushed aluminum. i still need to polish (or should i say "brush") the runners. im only polishing the top part of the manifold (above the seam dividing the top from the bottom. the bottom will be painted black, and so will the throttle body


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice progress and I like to see the orginization :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks chris, I just have to make a couple more orders and I can button it back up

A nyoneknow how I can get that fan bracket/pulley off?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

By fan bracket do you mean you want to delete the mechanical fan? If so that whole pulley has a nut on the back and it just unbolts.










Here's the pulley unbolted.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got the fan bracket off, it helped that I found my vice grips. Alternator is off, ready for polish.

would deleting that fan cause problems?










I will probably paint that accessory bracket black, and do a polish/paint on the tensioner


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I got the fan bracket off, it helped that I found my vice grips. Alternator is off, ready for polish.
> 
> would deleting that fan cause problems?
> 
> I will probably paint that accessory bracket black, and do a polish/paint on the tensioner


I would think engine temps would increase. I really had no choice when I deleted mine as it had decided to self-destruct into my radiator. I put a second oem audi electric fan in and spliced into the original electric fan wiring.

Also thank god you are painting that bracket. I hate myself every time I see it since I had the chance and didn't.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Stock turbo as far as I know. It had 125k on it when I bought it, but I don't know what was done before. My clutch is still good, and I haven't changed it yet. Maybe it had some newer parts on it when I got my hands on it.


You give me hope..i bought mine with 125k also. As far as other maintenance what has been done on your car? Timing belt was done twice right? I havent really ran into anything on my car yet and i put 6k on it..lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm hoping the timing belt was replaced before I bought it, but I'm thinking it may have been the original because there was a pretty big crack in the belt. I replaced it myself, I guess I should be doing it again while I have this chance


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so what hub adapter do i need to run this (momo team 300mm)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

got my coolant filler neck today (thanks mike). rs4 motor mounts tomorrow


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Just the momo hub, should be part # 8017 for 98+ according to MOMO's website.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yeah, now i remember looking that up before


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey james any updates? I've been tinkering with my parts car the past couple of days, decided to do the tuck/hide on that as a mock up first, then swap over to my "good" car. I was wondering if you looked at the abs wiring at all yet, seems you can just pull it all the way back and just feed it through the ecu box. Good luck!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I painted my accessory bracket with wrinkle paint, started to polish my alternator, got my intake manifold polished and it is sitting in primer now. And my wheels are almost done being polished

I've decided I'm not going to run the grey a4 pleather seats, so if anyone wants them hit me up. power and heated, mint.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I painted my accessory bracket with wrinkle paint, started to polish my alternator, got my intake manifold polished and it is sitting in primer now. And my wheels are almost done being polished
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to run the grey a4 pleather seats, so if anyone wants them hit me up. power and heated, mint.


pm sent on the seats...well i have manual right now how hard would they be to make powered?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> pm sent on the seats...well i have manual right now how hard would they be to make powered?


its not too bad. the plugs are the samebut the seat rails are a lil diff. i had to weld bolds on the floor so i could scfew them down.

james, figure out what your doing with the kower coolant res hose? also jow about a litrpr catch can for coolant overflow?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That post made it obvious that you are in fact an alcoholic 

when mikey sent me the inline filler neck he also sent me the plug he used, I'll send you a picture of it when I get home. I will probably run a coolant overflow can somewhere, just not sure where to mount it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yah that post was pretty bad. sent it on my phone sitting in my car waiting to go to an exam review.

But yah a pic of the plug would be sweet...and the filler neck too if you could.

Could also just let the overflow drain to the ground...bout its not the most enviro friendly choice. Not saying I wouldnt do it but you know..its an option.


----------



## darrel724 (Feb 22, 2011)

i love it got one in the same color =)


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

what seats you gonna run in place of the grey ones?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Some comfy aftermarkets


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

ah yes.. thats understandable:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i painted my intake manifold today, i cant wait til the paint dries so i can pull off the tape and see the end result. also the alternator is finished, i just want to paint the pulley on it for it to be completely done


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Pics!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need to clean up the manifold a bit more, some paint got through the tape, even though i thought i did an excellent job

pics later, i promise


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure the paint came out fine.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James, you plan on keeping the factory top metal coolant line that runs across the top of the intake mani or going to re-route one under the intake mani??


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

picsss


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah I'm gonna keep that probably, or I'll start planning a new one now that you've mentioned it

I didn't do **** the other night, and got hammered last night, so no new pictures


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone have a diy on changing the throttle cable? also oil cooler?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and i am also deleting my airbags, im getting aftermarket seats and an aftermarket steering wheel, then just the bag in the pass dash needs to come out. but what about the sensors? i see a silver metal plate underneath my drivers side frame rail with 2 wires going to it, is this the airbag sensor? can i just yank it all out?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> oh and i am also deleting my airbags, im getting aftermarket seats and an aftermarket steering wheel, then just the bag in the pass dash needs to come out. but what about the sensors? i see a silver metal plate underneath my drivers side frame rail with 2 wires going to it, is this the airbag sensor? can i just yank it all out?


if it is the airbag sensor you can just cut it out and tape off/shrink wrap the wires. either way make sure they never touch. depending on the safety system it could kill the fuel pump or make your horns go off. all kinds of crazy stuff.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

James Himself said:


> anyone have a diy on changing the throttle cable? also oil cooler?


Oil cooler is pretty simple to change out. Once you remove the filter there is a nut you have to remove and the cooler slides right off, with the exception of removing the 2 coolant lines running to it. I want to say the nut is either a 17 or 19mm. Here is a thread I found on an Audi DIY site..


http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2007/10/audi-a4-b5-oil-cooler-install.html


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

here are some pictures as promised
















































cleaned the block
















new oil cooler








cleaned this spot (engine brite strips clearcoat and paint i found:banghead








and my girl has been polishing my wheels








the 2 she has done

















i have most of the parts i need now, so i can start putting this back together:thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

your engine bay or jams have no clear.. so youll see paint on your rags if you rub enough


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh thanks, I'm gonna start using simple green instead

HowYa feeling man?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Oh thanks, I'm gonna start using simple green instead
> 
> HowYa feeling man?


im feeling good.. just relaxing. gonna tart trying to work my shoulder in, in the next few days


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice, good pain killers, let the good times roll:laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> im feeling good.. just relaxing. gonna tart trying to work my shoulder in, in the next few days


email me sacface!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> email me sacface!


thats scarface to you... :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> nice, good pain killers, let the good times roll:laugh:


percocets 

these are my nights, i went to sleep at 1130, got up 10 mins ago bc my shoulder throbbed (till, i move it around, its like it gets stiff)

so yeah, **** me


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice progress James! 
Awesome that your girl is helping you out too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

hey thanks wes, im really glad shes getting into it:thumbup:

i did a mock up of the intake mani and alternator look, and also cleaned the head and block. still need to plan the wiring


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

you said you did your timing belt job yourself?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

progress looks good! Was it hard to take the bumper off? I've herd it can be tricky.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah I did my own timing belt, its really easy and I could do it in about 5 minutes right now lol

BumperIs super easy, 2 bolts in the front, and some screws on the fender liner. Getting it to fit properly is the harder part. I use a zip tie on each side


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

timing belt is so easy. however putting a bumper back on that someone SCREWED into place to hold it there.. not fun  .. i should probably get some zipties. :beer: for you james


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

james you could take off your bumper blind folded by now.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Bay is coming along nicely. And that zip tie trick is such money!! Thanks for the tip :beer::thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks cooper, i need to go pick up a wiring harness so i can start planning on where the wires will go.

someone find me a kit to put my battery in my trunk, please. everyone says ecs has it, but i cant find it

and a battery tray cover is also needed


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0313507061&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I bought this one, might want to try seeing if they have any more. Mine is a legit brand new OEM piece from 2001.

When you figure out the battery could you let me know? I've been trying to figure out how to do the relocation.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> thanks cooper, i need to go pick up a wiring harness so i can start planning on where the wires will go.
> 
> someone find me a kit to put my battery in my trunk, please. everyone says ecs has it, but i cant find it
> 
> and a battery tray cover is also needed


Are you going to be rebuilding the wiring harness for yours? I just got a new harness for mine and I think I'm going to rip everything apart and attempt to put some nice braided sleeving on everything. 

What do you think about this stuff with some heat shrink tubing on the ends?
http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/ExpandableSleeving.php


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to be rebuilding the harness, and I will probably wrap the new harness in shrink wrap, oem cloth tape, and heat protection (depending on where I run those wires)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Yeah I did my own timing belt, its really easy and I could do it in about 5 minutes right now lol
> 
> BumperIs super easy, 2 bolts in the front, and some screws on the fender liner. Getting it to fit properly is the harder part. I use a zip tie on each side


Damn everyone says its so easy but i still dont want to attempt it. I have a 2.8 so idk how much harder or easier that is. You did all the other stuff too right? Water pump, tensioner


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

if your referring to the timing belt the 2.8 is a little bit trickier but the bumper is the same like they said getting it to fit properly afterwards might take a little effort


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> if your referring to the timing belt the 2.8 is a little bit trickier but the bumper is the same like they said getting it to fit properly afterwards might take a little effort


good cuz my bumper isnt on right now ever since i my bumper holes got filled.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> good cuz my bumper isnt on right now ever since i my bumper holes got filled.


drop it off out here and you wont have to worry about messing it up yourself and in terms of shop rate, im cheap labor


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried the timing belt on my moms 2.8 and couldn't do it cause I didn't have the right tools. You need something to hold ther can gears still and some pin underneath the right head. If you attempt it yourself rent the tool kit from blauparts.com. Or give bobby something to do lol


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I'm going to be rebuilding the harness, and I will probably wrap the new harness in shrink wrap, oem cloth tape, and heat protection (depending on where I run those wires)


Do you know of any DIYs for this or any tips I should know? I don't think it will be all that hard just time consuming. How are you able to extend some of the wires if you choose to re route them? Are they able to come out of the plastic connectors and be soldered back on? I'm a total n00b when it comes to anything electrical :banghead:


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ohh and speaking of 2.8 timing belts, its really not that bad if you have all the tools. I did mine with the whole front end completely off (I was doing a lot more than just timing belt) so I had plenty of access but I was able to change my alternator in service position so I feel like I could have done the timing belt just as easily. Just make sure you get good quality parts.

sorry to thread jack with 2.8 TB advice


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i havent read any diy's, i just need to learn how to solder first. then everything is pretty much just self explanatory. you can cut the wires before the plug and solder in a longer section of wire, as long as it is the same gauge and a good solder or crimp job then you will be fine.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I recently spliced together 5 wires for the ignition control module on my 2.8 since I had messed up the old connector pretty bad. I just used connectors and crimped everything then taped oem style but it's a little bigger than normal because of all the connectors. I'll probably cut everything and solder like you said. I'm going to buy some yarn first and try to make a mock up of how I want to run everything first. Good luck with yours! It's gonna look great :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Great idea on the yarn, I'm gonna try that

GoodLuck with yours too! I can't wait for the bay to be done, I wasn't to move onto the next thing, suspension or interior (coilovers or seats...)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought the harness can just be run down by the battery and everything can be hidden and reach???

from what ive been told that is.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That could probably be done, but I want to try and see how hidden I can make the wires. I picked up some yarn today


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha. Welllllll let me know how it goes.
Believe Rob said he cut a hole above the tranny to run wires down.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that is my plan also, and the fenders


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Let me know how that yarn works, it was just an idea but I think it will help. Not sure if ill be able to cut a hole by the battery on my 2.8. I'll take a look at it today and start the mockup.

I need to make it out to the other side of pa soon. I can't find any b5s here


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i started to run some yarn to plan wire routes. im about half done running the yarn, when im done with the yarn the purple will be the only places you see wires when its done

















*does this sensor need to be near the intake at all or can i just tuck it up in the raintray? the wires for it go from the ecu, back to the ecu...*









*and also can i move these grounds to a different place? the ground needs to have metal to metal contact, so in theory i can move it anywhere on the body, correct?*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's not a sensor, it's your ICM, you can leave it in the raintray. And the ground should be fine elsewhere.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

you going to polish up that turbo and exhaust manifold while youre in there?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah I guess I have to, I think I'll scratch up the inlet, and paint the outlet side and manifold black.

Thanks for the info needing an audi


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Yeah I guess I have to, I think I'll scratch up the inlet, and paint the outlet side and manifold black.
> 
> Thanks for the info needing an audi


krinkle black would look pretty dope if you can find paint that can stand the heat.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That's not a sensor, it's your ICM, you can leave it in the raintray. And the ground should be fine elsewhere.


I would leave it somewhere in the path of air flow as it has a heat-sink on it and needs some fresh air/air flow.

VHT makes wrinkle paint that is high heat.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lookin Good :thumbup: Making Progress Anyways, I have yet to start mine. I spent the past few days helping a friend fix his garage.

The yarn seems to be working too. You're not going to be filling any holes in the body or frame rails are you?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i have holes in my raintray to clear the control arms so theres some airflow in the battery tray:laugh:

ive got some of that vht wrinkle, i wish it wasnt raining for a whole week right now. abs module and turbo need paint still

the yarn is working great, thanks for the idea. i practiced soldering tonight. i need some practice making it clean, but wow the solder holds the wires tight. way better than crimping. im not doing body work in the bay until i build a better motor and have to pull this one


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah this rain blows  

What type of soldering iron do you use? Do you just twist two wires together and put the solder on them? 

I used to solder guitar electronics but I never did anything on my car so I'm a little hesitant.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got it at autozone, it was like $10. i soldered a bit of spare wire. i did it like that, seemed to work well. i want to practice on more stuff before i go to the car and do it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Yeah I guess I have to, I think I'll scratch up the inlet, and paint the outlet side and manifold black.
> 
> Thanks for the info needing an audi


No problem, keep at it. Right now I'm working on how to run the brake lines from the newly relocated abs module.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> No problem, keep at it. Right now I'm working on how to run the brake lines from the newly relocated abs module.


This....
I think about the brake lines and gas lines alot but dont even know how to attempt running new lines.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So. Can the AC be hooked back up easily once its been removed??
And how hard is it to flip the TIP around without front end removed?? Do lines and MAF wires need to be extended?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> This....
> I think about the brake lines and gas lines alot but dont even know how to attempt running new lines.


Well I don't think the lines are that much of a problem actually. Since the rear lines have a splice right by the driver's front wheel, you just have to bend new lines to that splice location. For the front 2 lines, you can use the original lines as templates until you have to start the new parts. In all honesty I think Rob over exhaggerated how hard the brake line situation really is to overcome.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wes, you need to have the ac out in order to run your tip there, the filter goes where the compressor is

I'll mover my abs module next year, I'm ready to be done with this bay haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

are you using overflow tank with coolant res delete?
and are you deleting power steering or relocating res to rain tray? if so, where are you going to run the longer hose for the res ?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah ill be running an overflow tank. i cant delete my power steering pump because the pump is the only pulley turning the water pump pulley.

as for the power steering res, i will be moving that to the raintray, and the hoses will follow the hose going to the steering rack, but they will come up through a hole at the bottom of the raintray, so it will be mounted near the brake booster


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You mean like here-ish? I was thinking a little trimming and a bracket and its good to go.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

probably where the battery is now.

another question can the ecu be put in a smaller box or enclosure?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

shouldn't matter, there are relays in there though that need to go somewhere. put it under the knee bolster...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't wait until this engine bay is done. Lol
today I took my engine harness apart. I'm gonna see how much of it I can reroute, so I can keep extending to a minimum. hopefully I can drill some holes tomorrow to hide wires and get them where they meed to go.

next on the to do list:
Paint valve cover, abs module and turbo
move power steering reservoir
tear out the carpet and replace with some light cloth
Corbeau seats
Momo team wheel
rear seat delete
coilovers
Install control arms
Driveshaft
TiresAnd wheels
Euro trunk
and s4 skirts

A lot still ahead of me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Which Corbeaus?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

I can show/teach you how to solder. My dad is an electronics engineer. and i always used to walk in on him working in his studio and he would pull me aside and show me how to solder. 

he also has all these cool solder tools


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm getting black cloth gt2s with white lettering

OneOf my neighbors showed me some tricks. answer my text and come over if you aren't working


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

james how far away from philly are you again?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

45 min- 1 hour, depending


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Just did some more work. untangeled most of the harness, pulled the battery and tray and found a hole coming out at the power steering rack. So far I ran the fuel injector harness and coolant flange sensor harness. Here's where I'm at


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wow my cell phone camera really sucks:laugh:

whats new with your car?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

that looks really good! a way better improvement from when i was over there at 6:30.

and i left that can of metal spray in your bay lol. 

when do you work til on thursday?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im gonna have to pull all the wires back out from where theyre at and tape and cover them up so heat, water and other elements dont mess anything up

idk about thursday until i get to work, taillight tinting party?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Good seat choice James...I like those.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

they are apparently very comfortable, affordable, huggable, light (lighter than stock atleast), and they just look great. they remind me of the old mk2 recaro seats


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup, exactly. I can't decided if I want something that style or more of a bucket when I re-do my interior.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

for those of you who dont know what seat this is


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i was thinking of a bucket style seat (i fell in love with jon b5a4gt28's sparco seats) but i dont like the holes for the harness seat belt, and im definitely not going to feel that strapped in when im driving. i want to be able to reach my stereo. so in short, i like that i can use my oem seatbelts and the seat bolsters wont be in the way. aso im afraid of the seat being too stiff. im aiming for something more comfortable than stock


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm interested to see how these hold up, they're basically half the price of the Recaro equivalent.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I was surprised to see how cheap they are. And apparently they used to fade really bad but I read the company fixed that issue


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dude your wire tuck is really coming along. I can't wait to see the final product. It looks great already! I'm currently uploading a pic of mine. I'm still in the disassembly stage though so I'm no where near as far as you


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Just did some more work. untangeled most of the harness, pulled the battery and tray and found a hole coming out at the power steering rack. So far I ran the fuel injector harness and coolant flange sensor harness. Here's where I'm at


Which hole are you talking about?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its a drain hole right underneath the battery tray


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, there is also one right under the brake booster.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh really? thanks ill be looking for that tomorrow. maybe i wont need to drill any new holes after all


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha yeap, clutch line goes through it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Painted this today


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice but uh, I can still see it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah you can still see it, but it saves me a lot of time and painted wrinkle black is still better than it was


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup:

Plasti Dipping mine tonite for the time being. Even when I put mine in the rain tray, I'd still like the rain tray to look somewhat organized you know


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need your x box gamer tags


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I need your x box gamer tags


MarcMiller


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I need your x box gamer tags


Everyone?

The A1ex


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc I added you, alex I'll add you later. My name is jameslauman

the wire tuck is just about done.i pretty much just need some high heat wire covering.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Reallyyyyy looking forward to seeing that done.
Alot of wires end up needing to be longer??


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

james what are you up to on thursday?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Seeing the finished product of the wire tuck has me almost as excited as Christmas!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know about you but I'd be nervous as hell….haha that's a lot of wires and tucking I'd be scared I screwed something up.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i found out nothing really needs to be extended. i had to solder just the wires to the icm because they were way too long, a wire to my speedometer sensor (because i accidentally clipped it taking off all the oem tape) and maybe a few more things. ill be able to pin point where a problem is coming from. but basically what i can do now is just re organize the engine harness and run it through different holes in the firewall

remember that hole i found under the battery tray, i cut it to make it wider so i could fit connectors through

anyone know of a good wire cover that can stand up high heat? something from autozone or pep boys or something?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I will prob be asking you alot of questions in about a month.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I wanna use this stuff 

CLICK HERE 

And put heat shrink tubing on the end to hold it together. I guess you'd have to cut every wire to do this tho because this isn't a spiral type wrap, you put it over the end. But it does hold up to 257 degrees F and -103 F if you live in the arctic! 

What do you think? I'm not sure if pep boys/advance/autozone would have it? Lemme know. I need to make more progress on mine. Can you take a pic of what it looks like before you wrap it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

it says that expands up to 150% so you can probably stretch it over the connector. im going to look around locally today to see what i can find, (depends on if my girlfriend will be up for driving me around that much) 

i need to take a better picture of the abs mod, it looks incredible in person. that cell picture doesnt do any justice


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't you have another car to drive? That's cool that you have a personal chauffeur though! 

Hmm yeah that stuff might be able to stretch over a connector which would save a lot of time. You used wrinkle paint on the abs module right? I'm going to be plasti dipping mine after work today. 

I already did the windshield washer reservoir and cap and the plastic cover for the power steering. Gonna do the power steering reservoir today also. Did you move your ps res yet? If so, did you need to extend any hoses or anything like that? 

Ohh and where's your windshield washer reservoir? I ask too many questions


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a car to drive just no license lol 

I used wrinkle paint, it seems like plastic like the plasti dip 

mine is deleted. **** that thing lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I have a car to drive just no license lol
> 
> I used wrinkle paint, it seems like plastic like the plasti dip
> 
> mine is deleted. **** that thing lol


 You deleted the reservior?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep. If I need to clean my windshield I'll just open the sunroof and putpour a water bottle down the windshield


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Windshield washer reservoirs are a waste. I took mine out along with the headlight washer reservoir. I just carry a rag and cleaner, or like James said, just pour water from the sunroof lol.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think reb55 meant the power steering reservior, to which I was confused. Unless you deleted that too?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

And having a full water tank that isn't necessary, thats extra weight. 

The power steering res is going in the second firewall. And both hoses going to the reservoir need to be extended. Just go to autozone and get 5 feet of each size of hose and do your thing


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep James understood what I meant. 

I should be moving my power steering hose either today or tomorrow. On my way to pep boys now haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Post more pics you guys!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Post more pics you guys!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got the left side wires done and where I want them: 








And this is where I'm going to mount my power steering reservoir


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you have to extend wires for the maf with that intake relocation setup??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I might have to, I'll find out soon though


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Was that hole always there cause I didn't notice it in mine? 

I put the extended hoses in but just ran them in a loop and put the reservoir back where it normally goes because I ran out of time, it started getting dark, and didn't have any drill bits to drill through the rain tray anyways. Is there a way to keep that hole water tight after you run the hoses through it? 

The left side wiring looks really clean by the way :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I found that hole clear as day when I took off the battery tray. There was a.grommet in there and yours is probably covered in dirt. Mine was. 

I know the left side isn't as clean as it should but I'm keeping all that evap stuff where it is for now. Next year I'll probably go bigger with this


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Go big or go home! Haha jkjk, yeah I'm doing the abs relocation next year. Too much other crap to worry about. 

I just looked. It wasn't even covered in dirt I just didnt realize that it was a gromet. I'll see if I can shove both lines through it tomorrow. I need a new p/s pump even though I just got this one from a junk yard so I'm just running poopy fluid for the time being. Did you paint your res even though it's in the tray?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i think im just going to keep mine un painted, just cleaned up. it will be covered up by the rain tray cover anyway


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yo are putting battery in the trunk correct, James?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^ 

Yeah do you know of any kits and diys to do that. I really don't want to run a big cable to my trunk. I'd probably have to remove interior pieces which I don't really wanna get into. But if its not too bad I'll do it. 

Oh and for your coolant reservoir, where's that going? I guess those lines would need extended too?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Battery its going to the trunk, the ground cable can be mounted back there, but the positive will have to go through the interior. I'll worry about that more when I rip out my carpet. them I can get rid of those heat shiela on the left side where the negative cable is protected. Have to find a new place for my maf wires then. 

my coolant tank is in the trash/sale pile lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

reb55 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah do you know of any kits and diys to do that. I really don't want to run a big cable to my trunk. I'd probably have to remove interior pieces which I don't really wanna get into. But if its not too bad I'll do it.
> 
> Oh and for your coolant reservoir, where's that going? I guess those lines would need extended too?


 Uh yeah. The ONLY way to relocate to the trunk is to run a big wire. How else does power get from the battery to everything? :screwy: 



James Himself said:


> Have to find a new place for my maf wires then.


 Run the wires along the coil packs then down by the front next to the timing cover.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Uh yeah. The ONLY way to relocate to the trunk is to run a big wire. How else does power get from the battery to everything? :screwy:


 That's quite obvious isn't it. I was merely complaining about running a heavy guage wire that would require me to take out my carpet. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you know what gauge wire I'll need for the positive cable? And I just connect that to my existing positive cable and run it to the trunk? 

I'm getting rid of my oem carpet in place of a piece of cloth. I don't need ask that heavy sound deadening. I need some fabric that is durable enough for the floor, any ideas on that guys?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

reb55 said:


> That's quite obvious isn't it. I was merely complaining about running a heavy guage wire that would require me to take out my carpet. I'm not that stupid.


 Just giving you a hard time  

Wrote you a novel in a pm, take it as info and as an apology lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think its 0g wire for the battery.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> I think its 0g wire for the battery.


 Or 2g according to Mr. Hood. Either should work just fine. 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ted-in-Trunk?p=6551112&viewfull=1#post6551112


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man, I don't want to drop tons of cash on a relocation kit like the ones mentioned in that article though. 

James, you should try to make your own kit, and i'll copy off of you


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for that link, so much good info. I'm getting a 3 way connector and the other necessary cables


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

whats involved in removing the AC? 
and can it be put back in easily if need be?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> whats involved in removing the AC?
> and can it be put back in easily if need be?


 I assume you're just looking to get the compressor out of the engine bay, right? If your A/C still actually works the system will have some serious head pressure, and you don't necessarily just want to vent the 134a into the atmosphere. If you are serious about it, you can have it drained at a shop that does A/C repairs (they will probably do it for free) and then have them put in some PAG oil just to keep something in the system. After that just cap off the lines and tuck them away, you will be able to slap the compressor back on and charge it up if you ever want your A/C again. If you can't find a place that does it, shoot me a PM, I know of a place.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Removing involves pulling off the condensor(4 bolts), charcoal canister (one bolt near the horns) the compressor (2 long bolts) the compressor bracket (multiple bolts to the block, the farthest one back is a little hard, I used vice grips cause I couldn't fit an allen key in it with the turbo support bracket in), the compressor pulley and tensioner (may need to put the front end in service mode, I think I did) and then the big allen bolt holding the lines to the firewall heading to the cabin. You can take it all off in one piece


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

And then do what Lee said by bringing to a shop to have drained and capped?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That should be done first. My ac lines had already been broken open from bottoming out, so I didn't need to follow that step 

I have a saturday off today :heart: hopefully getting a lot done


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ugh I dunno how you're going to do it james, I drove to an interview today had the windows down for like 30 seconds, said f*** this and threw the ac on. 

It. was. heavenly.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its nothing new, I haven't had a working ac in any car I've ever owned. I'm a windows down kind of guy 

I started shaving my valve cover, I need to go to walmart and autozone so I can finish that, the wires and power steering relocation


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mmmmm shaved. My favorite word


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ObviouslyNot done yet


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

james i could be mistaking but im pretty sure the gauge wire depends on how much current youll be running along with how long the wire will be. ill ask the electrical guru at school on monday and get back to you. i think i have a chart in one of my books though


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this thread sucks


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James how many of those circular Dremel bits have you gone through? When I use them I go through good hand full. It's a PITA that's for sure! Keep up the good work brotha.:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

40 lol, I can expect to use another 40, atleast


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm dead tired at work checkin up on your thread and saw some red bull in those last 2 pics. I'm jealous... 

Anyways stuffs looking good:thumbup: Can't say the same with my car. Need to relocate my battery asap. Gonna go to the junk yard soon and snag a battery cable out of an e30. I hope it's long enough.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

red bull is the shiznit 

idk if that would be a good route, thats a pretty old car, id feel better using a new cable. but thats just me 









I got some more work done on the valve cover 








I also made my turbo look like this 








and from the top


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

BAM! 

So Find out what the amount of current (amps) you need to be able to draw to run your starter. And then measure from the starter to the trunk where your battery will be. 

I'm guessing somewhere around 150 amp (could be wrong) with 10 feet of cable wouild put you at a 8 gauge wire. 

goodluck! :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel like it would be more around 15-20 ft, since the wire has to go around obstacles. Awesome chart though! :thumbup:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

James Himself said:


> Do you know what gauge wire I'll need for the positive cable? And I just connect that to my existing positive cable and run it to the trunk?


 I'd recommend getting some 2 or 4 gauge from an automotive electrical store, a stereo supply shop, or a welding shop; these will be good quality cables at good prices and sold by the foot. Avoid Vatozone, ORLY's, etc. The cable is of far lesser quality (strand count and material) and they rape you for putting it in a package before selling you the length you don't need. 
4 gauge if you're running standard stuff, 2 gauge if you never wanna worry, have a system, or just want some baller diesel truck sized cable. Cold cranking amps on your battery should be over 400, so don't touch 6 or 8 gauge.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

did you make holes for your upper contol arms so they dont hit? i thought i read that somewhere in here and was wondering if you had a pic


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^I did on my car. The inner part of the arm still hits but I was waiting on having money to get a cover welded on before I cut anymore.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

any pics of that?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> any pics of that?


 real old pic i had


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks adam. Jim, I'll take a picture of the finished holes later 

****ty pictures of what I accomplished today, and some question 

this is the cruise control vacuum pump, I took out the cruise control (that connects to the throttle body), is this pump still necessary? Can I just block off the vacuum lines coming to it, and keep it unplugged? 









Ive decided to clean up the evap system. Let me try and get this right: block breather hose to catch can, catch can hose to round valve on the tip, block off the vacuum hose coming from the drivers side fender, and take out all the rest of the unnecessary hoses and check valves? 

I finished shaving the valve cover(i forgot to take a picture though). just needs paint now 

and I got the drivers side wiring all taped up in its new home


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Ive decided to clean up the evap system. Let me try and get this right: block breather hose to catch can, catch can hose to round valve on the tip, block off the vacuum hose coming from the drivers side fender, and take out all the rest of the unnecessary hoses and check valves?


 I ditched the pancake valve on the tip, bought a barbed fitting to go into the tip, then ran the line from the catch can to that. The driver side fender just holds the vacuum canister, which you can leave in and just ditch any lines going to it. The only check valve I have left is going from the intake manifold to the brake booster. All other ports on the IM have been capped off, and I left the purge solenoid on the passenger fender uncapped, and electrically plugged in.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its safe to run without that valve on the tip? 

DoYou know anything about the vacuum pump for cruise control? Can that just be taken out?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I havent had any trouble running without it. The oil catch can, catches quite a bit of the nasty stuff that comes from the block. As far as the cruise control pump, Im not positive, but I dont see why you cant remove it, if its not being used.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im about to do some research on making my own catch can. is it better or worse to use a filter on the catch can rather than recirculating it back to the tip?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

james why is your harness still going out of the factory hole in the false firewall?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

James Himself said:


> im about to do some research on making my own catch can. is it better or worse to use a filter on the catch can rather than recirculating it back to the tip?


 Ive seen a guy on a local forum use one of those aluminum water bottles and stuff stainless steel pad inside to catch the gunk. I dont know the pros and cons of using a filter, but Ive seen it done before. 

Here are a few pics of his can. He has like $25 in it all.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that part of the harness is what stays on that side, I would have to extend all of those wires and cut a new hole to run them. Honestly I'm just ready for the bay to be done. Also my borough told me I can't have my car sitting out like this, needs a garage in its current state. I'm sure I'll get alot of "you would've done this differently" comments, but it looks a hell of a lot better than it did 

dewayne, I was reading about that bottle, I will probably make on from a bottle like that or a monster bfc. Can I use silicone to hold the fittings to the bottle?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

you can prolly get a catch can off ebay for around the same price as that water bottle setup 

in for an answer on the cruise control, i always just unplugged myne on my mk3s and never had an issue but hesitant on stuff with this car


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I never understood how a borough can tell you how YOUR property can look


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> you can prolly get a catch can off ebay for around the same price as that water bottle setup


 This is true. I bought this same style can in the following link, only its polished. Same seller as well. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Univ...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I never understood how a borough can tell you how YOUR property can look


 guy i work with has the same issues, well i think he said something like that, i know for him tho any car on his property has to be tagged and insured for some stupid reason


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think its because I don't have a license plate BECAUSE IT WAS STOLEN. I'm going to the borough with my registration card and show them what's up. 

My new breather housing and pipe (plastic) don't fit together. There's supposed to be an o ring between them, correct? I tried oil to get it to fit right but it will not go far enough to fit the clip in. help please 
Part numbers if someone wants to check them for me: 
Housing: 048 103 623 & 037 103 772 b 
pipe: 058103 213 










It fits snug without the o ring. So idk whats going on. I don't want an oil leak cause there's no oring, buy I don't want the hose to pop off cause its not clamped enough


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Yea the o-ring is suppose to be on the end of the pipe. I replaced mine with the piece from 034 Motorsports. I remember it was tough to get it to set in all the way and get clip on. I just a lot of force on it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got it on, just had to put all my weight into it


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Make a plate out of cardboard and put it on the back of your car  I've seen tractor trailers do that before.

Did they give you a ticket or anything like that? I got my car towed on Friday :thumbdown:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nah I didn't get a ticket, just a text from my landlord. Im friends with the daughter of the head of the borough so I guess he wanted it taken care of in a nice way. I can't find my registration card though...

What was your car towed for?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Its safe to run without that valve on the tip?
> 
> DoYou know anything about the vacuum pump for cruise control? Can that just be taken out?


I removed my cruise control and its been fine for 80k or so.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> What was your car towed for?


That's good that you didn't get a ticket 

Uhhh I was in some parking lot eating a far too expensive meal. It was supposed to be half off since it's after 11 and it's in a college area but I guess me and my friends walked in before 11 lol so I paid like $15 for some mediocre food and then found my car missing. Dropped $125 on that. There goes any significant progress on my car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't find my camera charger


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

progress is looking good james! since you seem to be up for doing pretty much anything different and unique: ever though of painting the engine bay a different color?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that's a nice idea, if I did that I would do chocolate brown bay with color matched wheels


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Just curious, are you going to be running the TIP turned down like that in the pic? Different, but it would definitely clean up the passenger side fender well, especially if it cleared.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> that's a nice idea, if I did that I would do chocolate brown bay with color matched wheels


chocolate. I'm down for the Brown James its looking good

:thumbup: Unique i've never seen a bay shaved this way


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah im going to be running the tip like that, i just need to get a smaller filter than what i have. the current one hits the subframe

well the bay isnt actually shaved, everything in the bay is just tidied up. next year id like to pull the engine and actually shave the bay. after that i will probably paint the bay brown like i said. then it might be unique


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Is24 oz enough for a catch can?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

cig break? lol


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOLOL


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> cig break? lol


**** yeah, between a girlfriend on the rag and grooming dogs I need it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Kinda sad you didn't end up tucking everything, but I can understand time constraints and probably more importantly wanting to drive your car again. I think I am just going to wait a little longer, so I can pick up a daily. Been fixated on vw/audi wagons, or I might get a 4door dually and put it on bags.

Also, does I spy freshly shaved and painted valve cover?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yah post up a close view VC pic.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to repaint it first. I tried to do textured white, but it just looks bad. I'm gonna try wrinkle paint, then white over top. Like how a ferrari valve cover has wrinkle red


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks really good dude.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks chris

I'mHopefully ordering some more parts this week, need to go over finances first. Will someone please buy my great seats? Also selling the black ones, drivers seat is beat to ****, but passenger and rears are great, just make me a cheap offer or trade for parts


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i really need to just buy them instead of just getting one new one


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes you do just need to buy them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you looking for as far as trades go? I need the lower seat cover on the black set. I'll send you my torn one so you can still try and sell them as a whole....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What you got for trades?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my phone crashed last night, whoever has my number please text me


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

now that looks better, thanks to b5blazing with a dope supercharged v6


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks good, but its gonna suck when you start wrenching in there!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What do you mean? Everything is easy access now


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

:heart: This looks so good! Did you end up doing the wrinkle paint with white on top for the vcs? I'm going to be redoing mine. I have a couple spares laying around. Maybe I should try wrinkle paint or something. Mine chipped pretty easy


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh cool you found a cowl cover, those clean the look up a lot more than I had expected when I threw it on for the first time. lookin good.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

duuuuude werd u get the cowl cover


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the dealer or a parts car....you need the rain-trays from a facelift car too though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

B5 blazing was nice enough to come drop it off for me. I still need to find the wiper covers though.

H ealso sold me fog light grilles, now I need some fogs


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Your doing bumper fogs now too? Just went up in my book lol. I love those little guys, rock them every time I drive :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

driving at night sucks with a low car when you can't see the ground well enough haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

VC and IM look good, James. Kudos!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> What do you mean? Everything is easy access now



Its painted white….and its in the engine bay. Its gonna get hella durrrrty.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh hell yeah, I'm gonna have to clean that a lot

Thanks wes


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> driving at night sucks with a low car when you can't see the ground well enough haha


could not agree more..lol 
James you did an amazing job!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

to do list:
1. Need more hoseclamps
2. Block off more vacuum lines and intake mani
3. Block lower coolant hose
4. make catch can and coolant overflow bottle

I need foglights and facelift wiper covers, lmk if anyone has that for me


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You relocate the battery yet?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

No, that's next on the to do list lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you planning to have this done by h2o?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Are you planning to have this done by h2o?


I know. Seems like a lot of work. But then again I had my car stripped, shaved, widened, painted in 4 days. Got home from work, put my new grills in And I was on my way. Literally to the wire. It made the trip so much more enjoyable though. It was worth it. And this will be as well. I can't wait to see how clean it looks. Good job dude. 

Ill help u if I can but with the baby coming next Friday, it will be tough. But.....I'm like a block away, and have the first 2 weeks of July off work. Lets do this!


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

you should get a wire wheel and clean up some of the pulleys and gears. it would look so much better


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Did the borough change their mind on wanting you to move your car when they saw your valve cover?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

This is coming along, I can't wait to see the end results!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James some one is selling fogs on audizine.

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=54600&title=oem-foglights&cat=54


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. this will definitely be done for h2o

Aaron, I'm planning on putting the ruining belt cover back on, just need to find it

I'm trying to avoid buying new coilovers. Ive noticed my strut mounts are torn, and I have the stock bump stop in. I'm gonna change the mounts, and cut the bump stops in half. I'm also thinking about having my strut fork shortened so I can have the coilovers set at a higher thread. Do you think that will make it less bouncy or will it stop have the same effect?








the bump stop in question


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Somebody was saying in the other thread that rewelding can cause problems with the oil/gases inside the strut body. It can cause premature failure.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Somebody was saying in the other thread that rewelding can cause problems with the oil/gases inside the strut body. It can cause premature failure.


Heatin it changes it's viscosity. Also you can melt the o rings inside the body if you aren't careful.

Also welding galvanized material is extremely hazardous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

james you might be out of luck with the coilover situation. alex had his bumpstops cut and he said it still rode like ****.

definitely worth a try though.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My vmaxx solution is having a new set of coils on my wish list for this winter


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna talk to some welders, see if anyone has experience with it. I think its worth a shot, if it gets messed up I need new coilovers. If it still rides like ****, I need new coilovers.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James i'd deff cut your bumpstop in half. After removing my bumpstop completly my car rides like stock but a little softer. I drove 2 hours yesturday to reading to .:Hinrich:.'s house and i was blown away by the ride.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if there's a way to apply some sort of heat sink that will absorb a lot of the heat when you weld it to avoid messing up the oil. I feel like as long as you don't get the oil tooo hot then it will be fine because it will cool back down anyways. Maybe you can clamp a piece of metal onto it before you weld it. Not really sure on how close the oil sits to that weld though. I'd say go for it since they're vmax's.

Did you relocate the battery yet? I got my heavy guage wire out of a bmw at the junk yard. It was kinda under a roof so it's all dry and not weathered so I think it will work really well. Also they have a pretty nice power block thing-a-ma-jig to hook all your hot wires up to. Just a thought. I paid $20


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> James i'd deff cut your bumpstop in half. After removing my bumpstop completly my car rides like stock but a little softer. I drove 2 hours yesturday to reading to .:Hinrich:.'s house and i was blown away by the ride.


even with my stock bumpstops in still alex said my car rode better than his vmaxx. a lot better. i think that's saying a lot...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to go to the junk yard, are most bmws like that?

Ride height will also be at 23" probably, I'm gonna invest in a skid plate also. I'm hoping to squeeze another session out of the vmaxxs

also I need to order new turbo gaskets, I'm gonna pull my turbo and adjustthe wastegate actuator rod. And getsome injectors to handle theextra air. How high of a flow can I expect to get away with without running too rich? I know mk4 gti injectors or facelift a4 injectors will work, right?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I need to go to the junk yard, are most bmws like that?



I think anything from the e36 platform has a battery in the trunk. I took mine out of a 95 325is . Other than removing the seat it was pretty easy to remove. ill let you know if its long enough soon as I get home


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think injectors from a facelift will work. I know the injector seats are different. I think the facelift injextors are taller. But not sure.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I read the post wrong, Iwas told aww, or any mk4 1.8t injectors will fit and work fine. I found a set from a 20th already


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I've decided not to turn the wastegate actuator for higher boost, seems unsafe to me. 

I put oil in the car finally, put new motor mounts in, plugged in the ecu, andplugged my lower coolant hose, with a lug nut and silicone.

To do list
1. Make and install catch can
2. Add coolant fill neck
3. Long battery cable and light weight battery
4. Facelift wiper cover
5. Suspension: new control arms, tie rod ends, have bobby shorten my struts, and possibly replacethe springs with h&r race springs.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Let me know how the h&r springs do


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

will do man. in the next month id like to also have a 2.5inch cat back made, with either a responsible sounding magnaflow, or a loud childish cherry bomb, what do you guys think?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

do either a bozo or side exhaust


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol ive actually been thinking of doing a single mini bozo tip, about half way up the bumper, but ill either do dual 3" tips, or hidden down tips


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep it classy!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

do it. or a huge angled fart cannon
but you can never lose with some dual tips / turn downs. I'm pretty sure the magnaflow I have for my mid resonator is 10415, no rear muffler. it's pretty deep and loud but not too loud and I got it for about $60 new..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

can you send me a video of what your exhaust sounds like?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm with the keep it nice and quiet vote.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://s589.photobucket.com/albums/ss332/aledelic42/?action=view&current=DSCF5991.mp4
It's almost too loud for me. Sometimes I wish I had a silent exhaust.. Stock piping by the way


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alex, I'll listen to that when I'm done work. I'll be going with 2.5" piping

CanAnyone point me in the direction of a nice lightweight battery?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Odyssey has tiny dry cell batteries. Also, Braille has 6 or 8lb batteries, Tire Rack stocks them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ThanksMan, I'll check that out. Is there a specific amount of capacity or volts that I need?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered momo champion wheel, hub. Braille 6.6lb battery,and 20 feet of 2 gauge wire,


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Teeaassee update! lol


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> I ordered momo champion wheel, hub. Braille 6.6lb battery,and 20 feet of 2 gauge wire,


niiiceeee


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Where'd you order the battery and 2 guage wire from? I'm gonna give up on that cable I snagged from the junkyard. it's not worth it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered everything from amazon, I'll be getting like 5 different shipments cause its all from different places lol


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

. COPS :heart: MY STRAIGHT PIPES. ill post a sound clip today if i can
dude its the pennsburg cops the have little dick syndrome and still cant get laid with a badge.

is the golden spaceship still on jackstands guy?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha pennsburg cops are all over straight pipes, they hate loud cars and love giving tickets


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Haha pennsburg cops are all over straight pipes, they hate loud cars and love giving tickets


they just like ticketing turds


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if this is true, my car and i are definitely turds. lol.

will a 1.8t quattro clutch fit a mk4 1.8t or a fwd a4 1.8t?


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice bro in my opinion i think you should get new headlights i like the car though very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I've thought about getting the 2piece inpro projector set and doing an all orange corner light, but I'm satisfied with the lights I have now. Can't go wrong with oem


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i put the fender and radiator support back on today (limited time after work)

tuesday i want to start pulling my carpet out. what all needs to be out of the way in order to get it out?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

b5blazing said:


> . COPS :heart: MY STRAIGHT PIPES. ill post a sound clip today if i can
> dude its the pennsburg cops the have little dick syndrome and still cant get laid with a badge.
> 
> is the golden spaceship still on jackstands guy?


heres the rundown on our cops, they were cool jocks in highschool and when it ended they were losers...now they have to act tough and harass everyone to make themselves feel better. 

PS: i have goodies for you james. Well goody (singular) the other thing is just a book.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> i put the fender and radiator support back on today (limited time after work)
> 
> tuesday i want to start pulling my carpet out. what all needs to be out of the way in order to get it out?


pretty much everything needs to come out, except for dash, headliner, rear deck, and maybe pillars


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks nic. i didnt get to that yet, but i did however take out the rear seats, belts, the 4 trunk anchors, and the carpet in and around the trunk. stripping that sound deadening off the floor is a pain in the a
getting ready for the new wheel








and this is how far i got on scraping sound deadening (i need a wide putty knife, a screwdriver is too small)

















i wil definitely be putting the carpets back in after the deadening comes out. and i bought a scale to measure what ill be losing
here is my log so far

front seats-50lbs each
rear seats- 40lbs
air conditioning--35lbs
steering wheel and airbag--10lbs
sound deadening, rear seat hardware, trunk hooks+hardware (from 6/29/11)--10lbs
:wave:


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> thanks nic. i didnt get to that yet, but i did however take out the rear seats, belts, the 4 trunk anchors, and the carpet in and around the trunk. stripping that sound deadening off the floor is a pain in the a
> getting ready for the new wheel
> 
> 
> ...


What's that big red cable in these photos? You didn't run your battery cable yet did you??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Sunroof drain I believe


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Sunroof drain I believe


most definitively, in a mk3 its blue, but it looks exactally like that


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So this is why I didn't see you and your lawn chair and beer on the highway last weekend


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why are you removing the sound deadener? I added some to mine when I swapped the carpets….its still to noisy in the cabin!


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Why are you removing the sound deadener? I added some to mine when I swapped the carpets….its still to noisy in the cabin!


weight reduction i would assume.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Weight reduction, exactly. I think its a good thing to do before I get a more powerful turbo, it will be a more dramatic outcome. By the end of this I want to have the power of an s4 in a much lighter car


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-photo-heavy&p=72337010&posted=1#post72337010

james peep this you will like it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Weight reduction, exactly. I think its a good thing to do before I get a more powerful turbo, it will be a more dramatic outcome. By the end of this I want to have the power of an s4 in a much lighter car


IMO, it's not worth the 10lbs of weight savings...just run more boost


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Every little bit counts lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

b5blazing said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-photo-heavy&p=72337010&posted=1#post72337010
> 
> james peep this you will like it


Where do you do auto cross at?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Every little bit counts lol


Swap to fwd and save yourself 400lbs. 

I've heard that every 100lbs dropped is about a tenth of a second off your 1/4 mile.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Motor delete. Good for a few hundred pounds :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive heard every 7lbs is equivalent to 1hp


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> Where do you do auto cross at?


the pictures were taken at citizens bank park


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's exciting, where can I get more info on the schedule?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I've always wondered how much difference our cars are from fwd/quattro. I should find someone with the same Turbo setup with quattro and do a few runs at waterfest. It would be a good comparison. I know quattro would get you off the line faster but I'm wondering what difference the added weight would do?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to see that race

No I did not find an over sized xbox controller...


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

James Himself said:


> That's exciting, where can I get more info on the schedule?


phillyscca.com
http://www.phillyscca.com/schedule/regional_schedule.htm
its alot of cheap fun till you break something
ill post my audi runs with the sc b5 today i went to driving school last week in the b5 ton of fun. My next event is 7/10/11 in Warmisnter pa. than 7/17/11 is a double cross event back at wells fargo.:thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

jackedrabbit said:


> I've always wondered how much difference our cars are from fwd/quattro. I should find someone with the same Turbo setup with quattro and do a few runs at waterfest. It would be a good comparison. I know quattro would get you off the line faster but I'm wondering what difference the added weight would do?


:thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

[video]http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/?action=view&current=100_0346.mp4[/video]








some shots and video my buddie is not the best camerra man yet


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry for thread jacking buddie:thumbup: me and my buddie are buying this 91 300zx for dirty cheap im learning how to drift :thumbup:[video]http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/?action=view&current=SDV_0001.mp4[/video] this was day one im on day 5 of training now. we have eaten 2 sets of street tires on the rear already.:screwy:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Have fun with that z, you should contact local shops and get a hold of their old tires for drift practice


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you're making me want a 1.8t track car :sly:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> you're making me want a 1.8t track car :sly:


Do it


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> you're making me want a 1.8t track car :sly:


dude you wont. lol and it doesn't take much to start coilover and some brakes are good starting point. i have a ton of stuff done that there is no need for. i have alot of fun its great experience and it will calm down the way you drive on the street cuase no matter how fast you go on the street you can't replicate a track session. public streets have no flow or rythim, sure maybe a corner or 2 but nothing cant compare. 
im not even going to get into the fact it not safe at all to push a car that hard on the streets.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> you're making me want a 1.8t track car :sly:


If you want a car that's fast around a track; but a civic


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need help hooking up the horn button on my momo wheel
ItNeeds to go from this:








ToThis:









Fish eye pictures to come


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i still need clamps for the coolant neck


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Wheel looks awesome!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I need help hooking up the horn button on my momo wheel


X's 2


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

The momo wheel looks sick brotha. Why don't you just turn your Q to a RWD?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

RAUDIB5 said:


> The momo wheel looks sick brotha. Why don't you just turn your Q to a RWD?


jhm diff mod?:banghead:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.

randy, I've thought about it alot. I think it might be something I try in the future. I can always go back and fourth if I need to


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Still trying to get rid of these gray pleather seats. I need money for the new seats


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i made this catchcan today, so far ive spent $4. i made the inlet lower than the outlet so the air leaving it doesnt pick up oil. i want to clean up the jb weld and paint it also


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Macgyver over here


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol I didn't want to spend money on that on. I need to make a bracket for it now


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

James Himself said:


> I need help hooking up the horn button on my momo wheel
> ItNeeds to go from this:
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know how I can hook up my horn button?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> i made this catchcan today, so far ive spent $4. i made the inlet lower than the outlet so the air leaving it doesnt pick up oil. i want to clean up the jb weld and paint it also


Jb weld fixes everything. I once jb welded my oil pan when I punctured a whole in it from driving to low...lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheel looks really good James :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Lol I didn't want to spend money on that on. I need to make a bracket for it now


Spray it black and you'll be fine


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

cutest catch can ever?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks chris. As for the catch can, I bought a new bottle today, I'm just gonna run the inlet, stuff it with some steel wool, and put a filter on top.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

rickyb5r said:


> cutest catch can ever?


x2..lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I could have gotten the hello kitty bottle 

Last night I sat in my drivers seat, and had a little day dream about driving the car, I even shifted through all the gears. I'm getting anxious to say the least


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

1 vote for hello kitty.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

hey james just sent you pm.
im running the 8v this weekend in warmister pa you are welcome to swing down. its an all day event sunday first car off at 10am

opcorn:http://www.phillyscca.com/schedule/regional_schedule.htm


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.jegs.com/i/Borla/157/40653/10002/-1

Anyone Know if this will work well? 2.5inch in/out. 4 inches tall. 13.75inches long, and 9.5 inches wide. This will be mated to a 2.5 inch cat back. What I'm mostly worried about is the height, width, and length of it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mo-vmaxx-coolant-line&p=72504599#post72504599 

theres some good info in there on how to connect the momo horn button for those going for an aftermarket wheel (this includes nardi and what not)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I took some pictures for a friend. Let me know what you think


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

james what were the wheel/tire dimensions on your old 16" benz setup? im thinking of trying something a little different and going with 16x9's all around.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not bad, James. What time of day did you shoot at?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

They were taken around 3-4 yesterday 

The16s were 16x8 et36, I used a 20mm rear, 12front. With 205/45/16s. I want to do 16s again


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ItsGot a face again


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> ItsGot a face again


 yay! :beer:getting work done:beer:. Moar Piczz!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this week I'll have the rest of my parts to finish the engine and get it running again. More progress coming


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need opinions on new seats, all made by corbeau, all black cloth. 

the TRS http://www.racingseatscheap.com/corbeau-racing-seats/corbeau-reclining/trs.html 









the GTS2 http://www.racingseatscheap.com/corbeau-racing-seats/corbeau-reclining/gts-ii.html 









the cr1 http://www.racingseatscheap.com/corbeau-racing-seats/corbeau-reclining/cr1.html 









or the a4 http://www.racingseatscheap.com/corbeau-racing-seats/corbeau-reclining/a4.html


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I say this one


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ agreed


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the smaller style badge on the first one, but I do like the design of the second too. either 1st or 2nd. 

On a side note, did you finish moving your battery? I will be wrapping up my battery relocation today after work. I got rid of the bmw cable and went for some 2/0 welding cable (it's much easier to route and has a high strand count). I just have to figure out how I'm going to mount the battery and how I'm going to ground it. Cable's all ran and terminal box is ready to go up front. Pics to follow. Can't wait to see yours all done :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for your input, in on for more. I like the first 2 most, the gts2 was my first choice, but then I realized thee others. I wish I could find a local retailer so I could sit in each and test them out 

I'veGot a distribution block and gold battery terminals coming in the mail. So that will be finished this week


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I see what you mean, dead set on a seat, then find out they have 1,000 more choices and your back to square one. lol GTS2 looks most oem, close enough that you might get away with saying they are a rare factory option :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If I got the leather set they'd look real oem, they don't even have corbeau stitching! But they're so much more expensive


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> If I got the leather set they'd look real oem, they don't even have corbeau stitching! But they're so much more expensive


 Nah screw the leather, I meant the cloth ones! 

EDIT: Actually, that leather looks absolutely delicious :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

get the second one in that list. fa sho.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

how about these?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A4-B5-RS4-S...544627107?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item1e6510eda3
:laugh: :drool:


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

James Himself said:


> how about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A4-B5-RS4-S...544627107?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item1e6510eda3
> :laugh: :drool:













This and this! the first one is my favorite... by far.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im really holding myself back right now...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A4-S4-RS4-8...DE_Autoteile&hash=item53e77a47d4#ht_513wt_907


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What's special about that cluster? Sorry, I actually don't know.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> What's special about that cluster? Sorry, I actually don't know.


It's in km/hr and I believe it comes from an RS4, but it doesn't have the lcd screen (which would probably be broken anyways) so I'm not entirely sure what's so special about it either?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

just that its in km/h. looks pretty close to mine otherwise, wondering if it would plug in


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Ohhhh ok. There was a prefacelift B5 in the junkyard by me, not sure if it's still there, with a cluster like that and an LCD display. Cluster is mph though, not sure if those are desirable clusters from US cars.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

james i got more packages for you today, youve got some explaining to do. :what::laugh:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh cool.....James said you can drop them off at my house. Haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ken, you can have the eye shadow:laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

he got some cheap ass battery terminals, and even cheaper eye shadow ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

When is this gonna be back on the road? :sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

when you're tucking wheel in the rear.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> when you're tucking wheel in the rear.


BOOM


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> when you're tucking wheel in the rear.


Emphasis.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> when you're tucking wheel in the rear.


lolzz


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> when you're tucking wheel in the rear.


:what:

I'm over the my balls hang lower than yours game. Its staying where its at….could honestly careless at this point. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> I'm over the my balls hang lower than yours game. Its staying where its at….could honestly careless at this point. :laugh:


Wait a sec.... The man on AIR doesn't want to drag balls?? :what:


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Wait a sec.... The man on AIR doesn't want to drag balls?? :what:


static ball dragging all day. tell em james.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i was just kidding 

:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The car will definitely be done before chris cuts that rear mount  I'm gonna run the battery cable, mount the battery, and maybe finish that stupid catch can setup today. I hope the heat doesn't kill me lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i was just kidding
> 
> :heart:


I was in a bad mood yesterday :wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

idk if I'm getting anything done today. I'm at an air conditioned bar having all you can eat wings


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in an office with an "air conditioner" that is keeping the room temp at a steady 90 degrees. 98 outside, feels like 112, I think it's headed your way James.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> idk if I'm getting anything done today. I'm at an air conditioned bar having all you can eat wings


Sounds a lot better than standing in 100 degree heat working on a car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the only thing i did today was run my battery cable through the ecu box and into the interior and connected the distribution block.
its too damn hot to do anything outside:beer:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Those cable ends look bitchin.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

instead of putting spacers on my car today i opted to get drunk and go swimming 
def too warm


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Drunk on life or alcohol?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

alchyy


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey I forgot to tell you I got my cable all ran and everything. I used 2/0 welding cable and a current ghetto rigged connection in the front where I will later put a distribution box. I got the stock battery mounted and vented in the corner of the trunk. I'll update my thread and post some pics on it. I did mine on monday in the pouring rain so I could have it ready for a show on tuesday haha. More pics to come. Get that crap together bro!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> instead of putting spacers on my car today i opted to get drunk and go swimming
> def too warm


Living the American dream :beer::beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I just sent money for h&r race springs

Anyone have a stock airbox(with clips, screws and the snorkel) they want to give away or for cheap?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> I just sent money for h&r race springs
> 
> Anyone have a stock airbox(with clips, screws and the snorkel) they want to give away or for cheap?


I think I do ( I mean I def. have most of it, probably not the screws though. I just require shipping. PM me.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I just sent money for h&r race springs
> 
> Anyone have a stock airbox(with clips, screws and the snorkel) they want to give away or for cheap?


Race springs? Going to use them with the vmaxx shocks?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yezzir. If that doesn't make them bearable, I'll try shortening the struts


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Yezzir. If that doesn't make them bearable, I'll try shortening the struts


opcorn:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What do you predict the springs will do to your ride height? Lower? Higher? I'm very curious how these work out for you. Please keep me informed :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> What do you predict the springs will do to your ride height? Lower? Higher? I'm very curious how these work out for you. Please keep me informed :thumbup:


I think he is looking for a stiffer spring and better ride


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I think he is looking for a stiffer spring and better ride


I know that. My only question is how will the springs affect the height of the car. Will they raise it up due to being stiffer? Will they end up being lower than the vmaxx springs? I'm very curious about this. I can't wait till you swap them in:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm really not sure, when laynehip did the swap he used a rubber piece In the rear, because the spring bottom was a little wider or something. But I'm gonna try for a different solution.

Springs were shipped today


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I just sent money for h&r race springs
> 
> Anyone have a stock airbox(with clips, screws and the snorkel) they want to give away or for cheap?


I can give you my stock airbox. I think I still have the whole thing....


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting the spring install results


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

jackedrabbit said:


> I can give you my stock airbox. I think I still have the whole thing....


Sold!

Bryan, I'm still waiting for them


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bummer :/

Did you get front and rear?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i wont have the springs until thursday but yeah i got front and rear


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

ill be sure to get them right to you when they get in. oh and somehow i accidentally got to the first page of this timeline, and the first picture says "currently" and a picture of your car...well...not in its current state. I think you need to update it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive got everything put back together (motorwise) other than the catchcan. my boost gauge is telling me i have no vacuum, is that because the catchcan isnt hooked up, or because i took out the vacuum pump that is usually placed under the abs module? (the catchcan shouldnt matter in this issue since its still venting the crank pressure as it should)

heres how the car runs, starts, bogs down and shuts off. when i give it a little gas to get it up on its feet, it starts revving from 1000-3000rpms by itself.
with the maf unplugged, it runs a little better but very rough, and low rpm's. i need to keep my foot on the throttle to keep it going. without my foot it runs sub-500rpms and sounds like a cammed v8. should i realize i need a new maf, or is that just because of the vacuum leak that it acts that way?

i have no idea why i dont have any vacuum pressure. my boost gauge is reading at 0inHG. i also made a couple of videos of how it runs. my neighbor told me it smelled like it was running rich, and back firing through the intake. need help


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this is with the maf unplugged and me helping the idle with my pedal

and this second one is with the maf plugged in

i revved it once (at about 8seconds in the video) after that, the engine was revving on its own

anyone local have an obd2 scanner???


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your exhaust is still disconnected right?

Sounds like a crazy vacuum leak. Not sure though….if you scanned it I'm sure you'd be able to figure it out quickly.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

No I have the exhaust connected, might just be loud in the video. But remember, the car sat for a while without oil in it and with the battery disconnected. Idk if the sensors need to recalibrate?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> ive got everything put back together (motorwise) other than the catchcan. my boost gauge is telling me i have no vacuum, is that because the catchcan isnt hooked up, or because i took out the vacuum pump that is usually placed under the abs module? (the catchcan shouldnt matter in this issue since its still venting the crank pressure as it should)
> 
> heres how the car runs, starts, bogs down and shuts off. when i give it a little gas to get it up on its feet, it starts revving from 1000-3000rpms by itself.
> with the maf unplugged, it runs a little better but very rough, and low rpm's. i need to keep my foot on the throttle to keep it going. without my foot it runs sub-500rpms and sounds like a cammed v8. should i realize i need a new maf, or is that just because of the vacuum leak that it acts that way?
> ...


Even with no catch can I still have like ~22psi on my boost gauge. The revving and the no vacuum is prob going hand in hand though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

also wondering if the fuel that has been sitting in the tank since may is causing the problem?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet you have a pipe loose in between your turbo and the intake mani. My car did the same thing in February and the smic to intake hose was completely off.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

When I was having MAF problems it took my ECU a solid 15 mins to adapt everytime I unplugged and plugged the thing in, I currently don't have to internet power to check the videos, but did you let the ECU adapt in between? From what you say it doesn't sound like your MAF though. Maybe you have a huge vacuum leak somewhere.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i think i need to unplug the battery again, and start over. whats the best way to let everything adapt? hold the key on accessory for a certain amount of time? it definitely seems like i have a large vacuum leak somewhere, is carb cleaner/propane the best ways to check for this?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> i think i need to unplug the battery again, and start over. whats the best way to let everything adapt? hold the key on accessory for a certain amount of time? it definitely seems like i have a large vacuum leak somewhere, is carb cleaner/propane the best ways to check for this?


used the propane technique to find all my leaks. and i have a scanner im borrowing from a friend ill bring it over tomorrow.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

The best way I found was to put the key in accessory for 5-10 mins, and then start the car and let it idle for 2-3 mins. It would idle rough for the 2-3 mins, but it would keep itself going. Then I let it sit for a min, then key back to accessory to a min, and then start and I had normal idle again. Mind you only my MAF was bad, so that was all that was adapting, and there was absolutely no science to this, I was just guessing it had to adapt since the first time I plugged the new MAF in it ran worse than the old shot one. It could have adapted a lot faster doing something else, but that's what I did and it worked.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

jmullen324 said:


> The best way I found was to put the key in accessory for 5-10 mins, and then start the car and let it idle for 2-3 mins. It would idle rough for the 2-3 mins, but it would keep itself going. Then I let it sit for a min, then key back to accessory to a min, and then start and I had normal idle again. Mind you only my MAF was bad, so that was all that was adapting, and there was absolutely no science to this, I was just guessing it had to adapt since the first time I plugged the new MAF in it ran worse than the old shot one. It could have adapted a lot faster doing something else, but that's what I did and it worked.


Tried this. Didn't make a difference. I would try propane, but the engine doesn't stay running long enough. Ill have to wait for a scanner. 

Does This sound like an icm issue? I'm not very confident on my solder job on those wires, (mainly the ground wire in the harness)But I'm redoing it unless I have to. I tested this(sort of) with the icm un plugged the car won't start at all.

and I also looked for any intake hoses and vacuum lines that are un plugged, couldn't find anything that was visual. I even felt all around them


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

do you have any pics of what you cut for the control arms?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds like you have a couple leaks.. main one sounds to be between the maf and the throttle body based on the car not running right, also make sure your intake mani is fully tight


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks nic, I'll check those areas thoroughly

Jim, I'll get those pictures to you


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I put in the h&r springs in the front. I'll do the rears tomorrow maybe.
I took out the drivers side strut and found the top nut wasn't screwed in at all. Came out like this:








I haven't driven it but from pushing down on it, it feels stiffer

And the height was not sacrificed at all


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Running good yet?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss you


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> I miss you


:heart::laugh:

i cut my issue in half. i found out i forgot to tighten my intake manifold. im afraid of what else i forgot to tighten the rear stud for the manifold is slightly stripped and bent, gonna have to figure that out. and 2 holes i plugged in the tip are leaking. sealant will fix that. hoping thats all then. but it idles now (with a flashing cel)


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Flashing cel usually means missfire, check and make sure your injectors are seated and plugged in fully also double check your plugs, did you re wire any of the ignition harness


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its definitely misfiring. I want to have it scanned first before I check the wiring. I think its just more air leaks. I still don't have proper vacuum. Its about half what it should be. With the propane I found some more


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Its definitely misfiring. I want to have it scanned first before I check the wiring. I think its just more air leaks. I still don't have proper vacuum. Its about half what it should be. With the propane I found some more


Damn, that sucks to here bro. I hope you get this project going It's going to be Epic as balls when you're done I just know it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks man, i cant wait until its all said and done


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

made a breakthrough today. no more misfires, or airleaks. i have a solid check engine light, i need vagcom! i was able to move the car a little bit today for the first time. that feels so nice. i couldnt actually drive it though because i have no power steering fluid (should i use dealer or autozone?) and i need to mount my battery still (which im not sure im going to be using for too long. if it cant hold a charge for more than a day, its going out the window


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i would use the dealer stuff, its kinda cheap anyway


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive got to get coolant anyway so ill get them at the same time:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I asked about power steering fluid awhile back. I forget the exact price, but I remember it not being bad


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ill swing by with my vag com tomorrow dude. Lemme know when you'll be around


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks dude, I'm gonna try and mold the cover onto my cowls, and just do some solid plastic over that cabin filter cover.

just ordered my new seats


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Please please please! Say you went with the GTS2's


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nope, not this time around. i went a bit cheaper...i fell across cipher auto racing seats. i couldnt find any bad reviews on them and they go for $300-320 a pair! also sliding and height adjustable brackets ($189), and free shipping


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: R u leaven the seats like that or gettin them recovered?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm leaving them. If I end up not liking them I'll buy a different set for next year.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

those seats dont look bad, especially for the price


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm interested to hear your impressions on them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

am i the only one that dosent really care for racing seats ?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> am i the only one that dosent really care for racing seats ?


Racing seats don't do it for me either, so don't feel alone 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

they don't do it for me either but to each his own.

I will say this, I think they'll look great on your car and even though they're cheap I think the styling is pretty nice. not too over the top but still fits the general theme of your car.

can't wait to see them installed and looking forward to pics!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> am i the only one that dosent really care for racing seats ?


Not really a fan either.

James get off the 360 and finish this car!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> am i the only one that dosent really care for racing seats ?


Hardcore seats nah, but sporty seats hell yes


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It can work in some cars. I'm looking forward to seeing them installed


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for all the positive feedback. im excited to see how they turn out:thumbup:

today i started changing my control arms. this didnt turn out well at all. i got the passenger side pinch bolt out, but not sure how to free the control arms from the knuckle. same goes for the lower control arms, i cannot, for the life of me get ball joints out. im using a ball joint separater, torch to expand the metal, hammer to knock the rusty bond apart... let me hear your opinions and how you get stuck **** apart. and if anyone is local enough and wants to come lend a hand, lmk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

BFH


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> BFH


wanna borrow my 30lb sledge


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> BFH


+1

worked for me. just gotta give it a good whack in the right spot. I had to go through some extreme measures banghead to get my passenger pinch bolt out so consider yourself lucky


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna pull the whole knuckle for extra hammering room. Thanks guys. I've used a while can of pb blaster on everything lol I was hoping for success


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my seats came in the mail today! i didnt take any pictures yet though they look pretty decent, but you can tell theyre cheap. theyre actually pretty comfortable to sit in, i fit perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You need to update. Also why'd you never respond to my pm?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im sorry i never responded to your pm:heart:









the interior looked like this the other day. looks way different now. i just ordered tires tonight. finished up the control arm job a while ago. installed a new rear wheel bearing. getting my new driveshaft installed tuesday or wednesday. then it will be off for an alignment and inspection


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> im sorry i never responded to your pm:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good update :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Over this week I had my driveshaft, rear springs and brake lines replaced. I installed a proper size battery that holds a charge. Filling it with coolant getting ready for a test drive. 

SomeIssues:
My radio isn't working at all. No power. Its the concert single din radio. I haven't messed with tge radio other than pulling the console cover off and climate control. The fuse isn't broken, idk where to go from. all the wires are plugged in the back...

My power seeing fluid doesn't seem to be on the rack. I related my fluid reservoir which had fluid in it, but I'm wondering of it will take a couple turns to fill ib the gaps...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

proper filling/bleeding of the power steering:

jack front of car up, fill resivoir with fluid and leave cap off.. start car and turn wheel lock to lock untill it either isnt bubbling in the resivoir anymore or it stops making noise


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is this car going to OC?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Is this car going to OC?


X2.


James it BETTER be coming!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks nic, opening the lid helped a lot

it will be there. 9 days:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my coolant system is now full. i took out the reservoir so i lost that coolant sensor that is in the bottle. running the car, it over heats past the middle of the gauge. the electric fan is not kicking on. i read in some google searches that the AC needs to be on for that fan to switch on, but i took that out also. which relays control the fan?

or....how would i go about having the fan running with ignition power?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> my coolant system is now full. i took out the reservoir *so i lost that coolant sensor that is in the bottle.* running the car, it over heats past the middle of the gauge. the electric fan is not kicking on. i read in some google searches that the AC needs to be on for that fan to switch on, but i took that out also. which relays control the fan?
> 
> or....how would i go about having the fan running with ignition power?


Im fairly positive that sensor is what energizes the relay for the fan. Ill pull some electric diagrams tomorrow. But id say you need that sensor in the coolant stream somewhere if you want the fan to be controlled by the temp of the coolant. Or you could do what we talked about earlier and wire in a toggle switch.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm down to the wire again this year too James. My car is hopefully getting repainted next week. Let me know if you need a hand though and ill do my best to help you out!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think there is a thermal switch on the bottom radiator hose that kicks the aux fan off and on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

This morning I could still add a little more coolant, with the filler neck I'm not sure how to rid the system of air (quickly). I checked to see if I plugged in that sensor upside down, hut I can only plug it in one way. I'll have to check my writing for the fan, everything worked fine earlier in the year


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

the elec fan only comes on when the heat or air is on..

i have no mechanical fan on my silver car and it has never overheated, even sitting bumper to bumper on the NJTP for 2 hours in 100+ degrees
air flow is not your problem, you have a bubble in your cooling system


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The heater has been on full the whole time filling the system. I realized the car will overheat when driving 30+, at that point the wind should cool it down. I'm leaning towards an air bubble too.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The car will overheat if the electric fan does not come on with the AC cranking. I have this issue now, driving its fine but if I'm idling for more then 5 or 10 mins it'll start to overheat. 

I have no air in my system, CTS is brand new, radiator fan works, t-stat works, coolant is not leaking.

Only two possible causes are the thermal switch that kicks on the electic fan or the fan motor itself.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I just got in my car and cranked the heat...I have no heat but I have cold AC....

Grrrrrrrrrr......I hate issues like this.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Well I just got in my car and cranked the heat...I have no heat but I have cold AC....
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr......I hate issues like this.


annoying....but who needs heat in florida lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey it gets in the 50s at night :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Well I just got in my car and cranked the heat...I have no heat but I have cold AC....
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr......I hate issues like this.


My heat got turned on this morning....my A/C doesn't work though...mainly because the lines have been worn away

:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My heat got turned on this morning....my A/C doesn't work though...mainly because the lines have been worn away
> 
> :laugh:


I'd remove my left testicle for some cool weather. Its been hot down here, not as bad as it was a couple months ago but its still hot enough to make you wanna not go outside.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya I'm not a huge fan of FL humidity. Although after this week being kind of cool I can't wait to get down to OC.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bobby and nic know how to get bubbles out of ur coolant line..we sat at his garage for about 10-15 minutes just fixing that...of coarse bobby and nic fixed it.

No surprise there.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its a pain in the ass to get the air out with just a filler neck, I might need to put a coolant bottle back in, atleast just to bleed the air out.

AndThe electric fan will only work with all 3 coolant sensors I've learned


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just hardwire it from a switch 12v then.. i see no harm in the fan running constantly, hell the fans on mk3's run after you shut the car down


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats what i want to do, but i want to be able to switch it on/off. ill probably just tuck the switch under my seat so its not visible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got all the air out! With a water bottle...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I got all the air out! With a water bottle...


what you mean with a water bottle??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I mean, with a water bottle lol

I took a hose from the top nipple on the coolant pipe, ran it to a pen, which sat in a water bottle (same design as a homemade bong lol) as the car warmed up all the hot air came out, melted the bottle a little and it did not over heat


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So without that top nipple all air cant be sucked out?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

b6's actually have a valve on that coolant pipe to vent air to prevent bubbles

bastards


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:what:


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

We have a way to bleed the system as well. If you look at the two coolant lines that run through the fire wall, one of them will have a small hole in it. All you have to do is pull that line off far enough so the hole is opened and then fill the reservoir with coolant. Water will squirt out of there as the engine gets hot and it will bleed out any air. I have done this the last few times I had to change the coolant and never had an air issue. The hoses I am talking about are circled in red, you have to pull the plastic cover back to get to them.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> So without that top nipple all air cant be sucked out?


Its the top of the system for me now, the filler neck is a little lower


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Your fill has to be the highest point or you won't get the air out. Just ask last years top dawg winner why his **** overheated all those times.. Lol


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> b6's actually have a valve on that coolant pipe to vent air to prevent bubbles
> 
> bastards


X2


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Maiden voyage was a fail. it overheated again. When I got home I made an ingenious fill system. I'll upload the picture to facebook. I ran it until I saw no bubbles and and got half a bottle of coolant in


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> b6's actually have a valve on that coolant pipe to vent air to prevent bubbles
> 
> bastards


It's actually a plastic screw you unscrew but yes it's far better then our setup


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> It's actually a plastic screw you unscrew but yes it's far better then our setup


then its just a manually operated valve


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> just hardwire it from a switch 12v then.. i see no harm in the fan running constantly, hell the fans on mk3's run after you shut the car down


the only problem i see with that, is the fan is only meant to be run for short periods of time, i feel like it might burn the motor out. And also alot of cars have the ability to kick n the fans when the car is off. (or leave them running after being shut off.) thats why they tell you to keep your hand free of the fans even when the car is off.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

i skimmed this thread so sorry if im off base here. You need to fill atleast 6" or higher than top of motor to get all air out. manual says to lift reservoir as high as it allows when filling.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Awarof4 said:


> i skimmed this thread so sorry if im off base here. You need to fill atleast 6" or higher than top of motor to get all air out. manual says to lift reservoir as high as it allows when filling.


thanks for skimming:thumbup: i had a funnel hose setup that was as high as the hood when open. i pumped all the lines i could and ran the car for a long time. im pretty sure i got all the air out, but then again i thought that before too. the heat started to blow hot (wasnt doing that earlier in the day, even when the car was over heating). im gonna try and drive it to work tomorrow, ill let you guys know how it goes:wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hurry up and get pics. Finally have a steady income again and it's time to tuck n delete


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

When I get the new wheels on I'll do a full photoshoot

This car is running great, and the suspension...its like night and day from what it used to be. H&r race springs ftw


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Glad you got everything worked out.:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

So the h&r's improved ride? And no affect on height?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The rear springs are a little taller than the vmaxx's. My rear coils are at 10 threads from the bottom and the fender is just tucking the top of the tire. I raised my fronts from where they were, the car is probably at 23.5". It rides really good like this, perfect height (I'll lower it some more when I dial in the new wheels


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fixed my radio today. i had best buy pull it out, and i found out it needed a fuse in the back of the unit. easy fix

tonight im polishing wheel #4, painting all 4 tomorrow, mounting tires wednesday. over the next few days ill also being cleaning the crap out of it:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

:facepalm:

Sorry James.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

James Himself said:


>


Looking good man!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the color of the wheels. Just looks like something is missing...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i agree it might just be how the center cap matches. lowering it ALOT more?:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my rear coils are seized. when I'm done work I'll do everything in my power to bottom them out


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:beer::wave::screwy::what::heart:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah I wanted to do that and forgot


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

when i saw the day light pictures i thought.. thats a strange color almost looks like that glow in the dark white

suspicions confirmed.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha dopeeeee


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

I want a shot of the whole car in the dark so we can see how glow in the dark they are  and what time are you leaving tomorrow?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm leaving around 10 tomorrow, and I'll definitely have more pictures


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it's that the Benz chrome symbol is painted on the caps.

Do like elsewise mucho.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Glow in the dark ftw! I thought about doing my stock 16's or even the MK5 Goals on my car like that. I think it would look killer rolling at night.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Before you guys get too excited, these pictures were taken with a long exposure. They don't glow that bright. Also the side of mt car was against a wall. Street lights, moon light, and headlights kind of ruin it. Just don't expect a ghost busters looking thing driving down the strip


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a uv flashlight that might help them glow, I'll throw it in my car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that would be great! ill have a flashlight on board as well:thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

May I suggest some painted lowers. Looks great anyway


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

day time photos i didnt like then night time came around and that is awesome!!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

james do not paint the lowers

and i think you need black center caps. do the same ones i had.

and what tire size are you running.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if anyone has pics or finds any of my car feel free to post them here:thumbup:

more pictures here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5444513-my-weekend-lots-of-pics&p=73733757#post73733757


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are 19s right? Why the hell are you not tucking them!! :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

18's
was kinda suprised of the conservative height though haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i went easy on the car this year. with the rear coils seized, that was the lowest i was gonna put the front. i must say, the suspesion at this height was extremely comfortable. the h&r springs are worth it:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> the h&r springs are worth it:thumbup:


Hopefully the h&r's ride well a little lower too. This is on my list for over the winter.

I'm assuming they are just the H&R Race springs, correct?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

James, you need to upgrade to Pro today!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

It was nice meeting you james. Im sure ill see you at local shows.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

photobucket bandwidth exceeded, no picture seeing for me


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i made a new photobucket, uploaded the h2o pictures to that. then i deleted the h2o pics off the old one in hopes my old pictures would work again....but no....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

photobucket ftl.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my motor's got a problem. i think its in limp mode. i have no boost (1 psi if anything). and my vacuum is reading 12inhg at idle and while cruising with no pedal action. today i popped the hood waved my propane torch in every area i could reach and couldnt find a vacuum leak. when i rev the engine the diverter valve makes a different noise than it used to. it used to be a smooth release of air (shhhhhh), now it sounds like it opens and closes quickly as if its not opening properly (ch-ch-ch-ch) 

check codes read: 
p1136-definition: long term fuel trim add. fuel b1 system too lean 
explanation: failed maf. 
probably cause: 1. low fuel pressure 2. vacuum leak on engine 3. failed o2sensor 
p1476-definition: evap control system ldp malfunction/insufficient vacuum 
explanation: open or short circuit condition 
probable cause: 1. failed leak detection pump (ldp) 2. failed or blocked tube 
p0441-definition: evap system incorrect purge flow 
explanation: blocked vapor canister 
probable cause: 1. faulty vent solenoid 2. faulty purge control solenoid 3. faulty fuel tank pressure sensor 


now the evap codes i expected. i removed all the extra vacuum lines and check valves in place of a catch can. i just dont understand why im in limp mode without a vacuum leak. ill be looking over the system tomorrow for any torn or splitting intercooler hoses. ill also clean and inspect my forge 007 dv. give me some hints as to whats happening


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

tomorrow when im at school ill look up the specifications of what exactally puts your car into limp mode. (it could be as simple as a incorrect o2 sensor reading, or it could be a whole slew of things)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks brotha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Found the culprit. Vacuum pine from dv to im rubbed against a pulley and made a hole. Replaced and good to go


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

damn man sorry to hear about all that ****going wrong, but your car looks bangin. that unusual colour combo is just awesome :thumbup: is that glow in the dark stuff actual paint or just a coating you put over the existing paint/surface?? 
also where do they sell it, i think my avus' would look sweet glowing lol :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks man, theres a lot of **** going wrong. ive got a dashboard that looks like a christmas tree 

the glow in the dark paint is lame imo. its really difficult to clean, as it laid down like texture paint. this could be avoided (maybe) by someone who is better at painting. its not so much a paint by itself as it is a colored/themed clear coat. you have to do a white basecoat, then the glow paint. then clear. and i used krylon glowz. i found it at walmart near the halloween setup 

i changed my rear brake pads today. maintenance feels so good. next, upper and lower radiator hoses thermostat and coolant flush and fill. i need to get paid


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


>


 
Holy sh!t James! The amount of work you've put in to this B5 in such a short while is giving me hope and inspiration to just keep the S4. What model are those Benzy wheels of off? It looks so rad with the glow paint. Diffidently props on being inventive. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks man. im about to do some more work. last night my car started to overheat. again. im going to take the day to diagnose whether its air in the lines again, or if my thermostat is stuck closed 










we went out for a photoshoot, but didnt make it to our planned location, so this spot had to do. unedited. if anyone wants to edit it, feel free to.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Autozone special thermostat is in and working. I'll be ordering an oem tstat when I get paid. Along with upper and lower radiator hoses. and a proper coolant flush


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

This tstat is ****. Currently sitting in as school parking lot waiting for a ride to work. There's definitely no air in the system. Reason to believe this is my tstat gone wrong: lower rad hose is cold while the coolant temp is soaring; after I changed the tstat it reached operating temp, then dropped, then went back up (but not over). 

I know that the water pump could cause these kinds of overheating, but the fact that the car worked fine for a few days after changing the tstat, I don't think the water pump would cause an intermittent issue. Shed some knowledge please


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I put both my wheels up for sale/trade. Get at me.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

If my bmw wheels sell ill prolly be picking up the rover wheels


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any chance your coolant temp. sensor is not working; causing the tstat to stay closed?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I was thinking something like that, but the tstat opens and close manually, correct? And with the new one in, now it works. I'm gonna boil the old one and see what it does


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya that's true, I was thinking more as the cause of overheating if the tstat was working...but if it solved the problem I would say you're good to go.


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> I was thinking something like that, but the tstat opens and close manually, correct? And with the new one in, now it works. I'm gonna boil the old one and see what it does


theres a wax pellet in the tstat, thats how it opens and closes.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I know. Yo I'm fully down for this g2g tonight. What time are you going?


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> I know. Yo I'm fully down for this g2g tonight. What time are you going?


sorry i didnt go, i had alot of work to do, plus my car looked pretty lame, im gonna lower it and clean it today


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Stated to over heat again today. The radiator was cold, and so was the lower rad hose. Wtf is going on. Why do mt new thermostats work for 2 days and quit?

I'm thinking about getting rid of this car...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't be a giver upper.

Did you do your water pump when you did your t-belt? I'd check that as well.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

did u put the t-stat in upside down? lol i no somone that did that in his vr overheated one time and cracked 2 tstat housings b4 he found out that it had to go in a certain way wtF?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i put it in right. the spring goes into the waterpump side


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i just boiled my autozone thermostat. it opened when the water boiled...yet the car overheated 2 days after i installed it. i put in a pep boys tstat, which made my car work for 4 days, but on the fourth day, it overheated.

the coolant feed hose from the reservoir is going into the top hose (on the filler neck at the breather opening where the water is supposed to escape when the cap reaches its pressure). im ordering new hoses tonight no matter what...should i be right in assuming the incorrect hose flow is causing this issue? right before it overheated, the cap on the filler neck started to leak, i tightened it back to where it was, and that was when everything went wrong and i couldnt drive the car without the temp going way up.

help a brotha out


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ordered: upper and lower rad hoses
Oem thermostat
Oil pump
and coolant

water pump is next if this keeps overheating


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool idea with the glow in the dark, was that a spray paint or did you get the additive? Good luck with your overheating problem:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man, its krylon glowz spray paint


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Ordered: upper and lower rad hoses
> Oem thermostat
> Oil pump
> and coolant
> ...


Dang that sucks brotha. I have the same problem only when I turn the AC on for to long. I hope you get it situated. best of luck brosky :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you not replace the water pump when you did your timing belt??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I replaced it then, but that was 30k miles ago. I can't remember if that pump had a plastic or metal impeller


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

i think the glow in the dark wheels is making it overheat...jsut sayin...

p.s. do you have pictures for me


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Any luck?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, put the water pump in yesterday, drive it to work today. The only issue it had was it got to normal temp, dropped down to cold, I turned the heat off, back on and the temp went back up to normal, then same thing. Maybe that will clear up...

But the old pump was definitely bad, the pulled had a ton of play


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice! U goin to the g2g in green lane tomorrow? We should cruise. I'm driving the rabbit and Carey is taking the audi


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Nah I've got work tomorrow. Ruining all the fun stuff. I missed a photoshoot with nbrod, alex and purple civic


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea dude wtf


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

today, my wheels left me. strange enough money was found in their place

some pictures of the last few weeks
















































and then the snow hit...
















and so, i did what any normal human being would do....i plowed it:









enjoy:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It's amazing how even in a snow storm, Wal-Mart's parking lots are always pretty full


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats the time people think they wont be able to leave the house for weeks so they buy a bunch of soup cans:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn you got a lot of snow compared to me james. Im pretty jealous. I had to drive around for a good 20 minutes just to find a lot with enough snow to play around.

None were good enough lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i didnt rip up any parking lots, i was worried about finding a hidden curb or hole. i have the winter wheels on now so bring it on:thumbup:

i was really surprised by how much snow fell though, it was a legit snow storm


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

We got around 5" here (25min from York). I stayed inside all weekend with the exception of a trip to walmart(go figure) but chose my mk2 for those duties. I've come to hate the snow and everything associated with it. Including driving in it. Not even worth the possibility of something happening :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn lucky. I barely got an inch. We got a lot of mixed rain and snow. 

Ive been in winter mode sooner then expected but it paid off.


Bring on the snow!


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I've come to hate the snow and everything associated with it. Including driving in it. Not even worth the possibility of something happening :thumbdown:


That's why I moved from NY to Florida :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i didnt move either of my cars till the snow was gone


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> That's why I moved from NY to Florida :beer:


smart man


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> We got around 5" here (25min from York). I stayed inside all weekend with the exception of a trip to walmart(go figure) but chose my mk2 for those duties. I've come to hate the snow and everything associated with it. Including driving in it. Not even worth the possibility of something happening :thumbdown:


x2 not even worth driving in.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> x2 not even worth driving in.


One of my good friend's sold his very nice WRX about 3 weeks ago to a local kid. Guess what shows up on Facebook around 3:00...










It was an '02 and had a fresh 70k motor in it. EVERYTHING possible was done during the swap by my friend. Kid paid $10,000 for it (kbb is only around $6500 technically as the body has 167k). Smashed it into a pole. Almost certain it's totaled. That is why I say **** driving in the snow. Hope that kid got gap insurance... :facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What a noob


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> What a noob


The kid is an idiot. I'm sure his mentality was that it's a Subaru... It can handle anything! :facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Instant ken block skill


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Instant ken block skill


:laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Instant ken block skill


Little did he know... Only Ford's carry that magic now


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm snow pics. come on Chicago, gimme da white stuff!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Little did he know... Only Ford's carry that magic now


i want a wrc polo:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Broken again! Today I went to pass someone on the highway. I put my foot down and it fell on its face. It would drive fine unless I gave it more than a quarter throttle. in neutral it bounced down below 400rpm and back up to 900. I pulled into wawa, unplugged the maf and it ran smoother. I could rev it up evenly without it choking. weird Thing is the cel light didn't flash when it mis fired

bad maf?


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

bryangb said:


> The kid is an idiot. I'm sure his mentality was that it's a Subaru... It can handle anything! :facepalm:


damn man i saw you put that thing up for a buddy, super nice. i want a subaru


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

A4>WRX in my opinion


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Broken again! Today I went to pass someone on the highway. I put my foot down and it fell on its face. It would drive fine unless I gave it more than a quarter throttle. in neutral it bounced down below 400rpm and back up to 900. I pulled into wawa, unplugged the maf and it ran smoother. I could rev it up evenly without it choking. weird Thing is the cel light didn't flash when it mis fired
> 
> bad maf?


help please


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

From my experience unplugging the MAF works pretty well in diagnosing a failing one...

I think mines starting to go bad again


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

icm


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I hears if it was the icm it would be constantly misfiring, not just under pressure. It idles fine, until you give it too much gas, then the idle is screwy for until it catches its breath


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

When my ICM went, it was a constant misfire in cylinder 3. We shall see what vag-com says....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't wait! After I pay for my copy of mw3 I'll be hitting you up


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

when a plug is fouled it misfires pretty bad also.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5509447-assorted-a4-parts-borla&p=74715218#post74715218

hey guys, quick update. i just lost my job, so im trying to sell anything i have extra until i get back on my feet. nothing is being planned, it might just stay as is for a while

oh and i had a boost leak before, thats why it was acting up when i was asking questions last. charge pipe fell off the intercooler pipe


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Told my friend about your trunk. He may be interested i'll let you know.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

word. thanks bro


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sucks man. Hope things work out okay.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

damn I would've taken the trunk.. but I just bought one


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what ive been up to:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Like! Love the color can't wait for my color matched cage full respray and shaved bay to make the color really look clean. Everyone's trying to get me to go a different color but I can't I'm hooked on my melange metallic. Old man tan sedan forever :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

First pictures the best.
Lets smoke


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

come over.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Can I come?. Haha :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks boring.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ThatA4T said:


> Can I come?. Haha :heart:


Yeah, but you have to bring some mean green


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James i never knew you smoked. I love you so much more now.

I love weed buddies :thumbup:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Yeah, but you have to bring some mean green


I think I can handle that


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

white golfs :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ThatA4T said:


> I think I can handle that


where do you live?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> where do you live?


He's a colorado boy. God I miss colorado


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

wooooooo COLORADO


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

gotta love colorado :thumbup: but i may be a little far from u haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i challenge you to come over


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

James Himself said:


> i challenge you to come over


 I accept that challenge. Just give me time to get the car back on the road again Haha well go cruise the old man tan sedans together. I don't know anyone around here with a melange b5 that isn't an old man behind the wheel.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

alright man, let me know when youre coming lol


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

ThatA4T said:


> I accept that challenge. Just give me time to get the car back on the road again Haha well go cruise the old man tan sedans together. I don't know anyone around here with a melange b5 that isn't an old man behind the wheel.


i gotta bamboo, i see a couple melange around but your right all older drivers


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

ThatA4T said:


> gotta love colorado :thumbup: but i may be a little far from u haha


I really don't smoke all that much..but going from Iowa>Colorado. ****s powerful, and much more legal.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Gotta love Colorado :thumbu:laugh:


----------



## Nathan P (Jan 6, 2012)

*Replace Collar Bolt / Axle Bolt?*



James Himself said:


> in the near future, i have to put my euro trunk on, paint my front fender, idk, i havent really came up with a huge plan yet.
> 
> i cut into my strut tower today, i need to clean it up and put some gasket on it. only did the pass. side so far, i need to figure out something with the ecu...
> 
> ...


 Yes, it is required to replace the Collar Bolt AKA Axel Bolt (Reference Bentley Manual) every time you remove it. It is a stretch type bolt. It is supposed to be loosened with the wheel on the ground then jack the car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i ordered new bolts for the reinstall (half of them were bent to ****), havent had any problems with it since:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Latest mod, all but one tire are slowly becoming flat. But I started the car last night and enjoyed a blunt in the captains chair. I'm currently in the market for a mk1, but don't fret I'm keeping the gay4 

I'm also looking for new wheels, coilovers and some painted bits and maybe more interior work this year


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad to see your staying in the game. Also glad to hear about your chia pet cruise.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh it wasnt a cruise. i was just warming it up. the tires are too flat and my license is too expired


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> oh it wasnt a cruise. i was just warming it up. the tires are too flat and my license is too expired


Thats fine we'll just have to blunt cruise in my car once i fix it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I have wheels for sale


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I have wheels for sale


Alex GTFO!





He wants the sawblades.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> He wants the sawblades.


Again? lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Alex GTFO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












James you need tires? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Yeah, but you have to bring some mean green


I was just at Harry's picking up spindles for the mk3 next time I'll actually drive into penny's burg and hit u up. In wiz Khalifs words Its rap star chia pet.....
Lol at penny's burg ****ing autocorrect


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol nice. definitely hit me up, message me your number and I'll text you..I have a different number now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Captains log:

Today I filled my leaked out tires, and cleaned out the interior. Still need to wipe down all the surfaces and vacuum, but no trash is a start.

And I made arrangements for my new 1983 gti


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> He's a colorado boy. God I miss colorado




most likely transferring to the university of colorado in the fall


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> Captains log:
> 
> Today I filled my leaked out tires, and cleaned out the interior. Still need to wipe down all the surfaces and vacuum, but no trash is a start.
> 
> And I made arrangements for my new 1983 gti


Star Trekky? :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I put 87 octane in my car, is this going to be bad?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

gonna go with that shell?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Nah this is a complete car, just needs a clutch and a slight frame pull


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My new toy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do not sell the Audi.

:sly:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouldn't dream of it. I just started driving it again, so in love. The mk1 is just the mistress


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

better pics of mk1 plz:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

now you just need a main bitch


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

or a bottom bitch.
jelous of the new mistress.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> now you just need a main bitch


**** bitches


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> **** bitches


get money.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Good choice in color


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is some inspiration :thumbup:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

mk1 looks sick, love the westy front end :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to start driving it

I have drew this on some film paper, I'll have it printed on a shirt by the end of the week


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

that's really good! I love drawing cars, I used to do it all the time, now I only have time for the occasional class doodle but I have like 4 unfinished b5s lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't take much credit on the art, I traced it from a magazine. But a really cool outcome nonetheless. I'm thing a white mk1 next, and then a b5


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the mk1 is so cute


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I can't take much credit on the art, I traced it from a magazine. But a really cool outcome nonetheless. I'm thing a white mk1 next, and then a b5


Still very good :thumbup: 
you motivated me to draw today. Got an rs4 from the front done but I'm awful at shading stuff


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Prototype.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

this should be your mk1 inspiration.

this dude smitty that I know rolls hard
http://gengstout.com/tag/smitty/


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> this should be your mk1 inspiration.
> 
> this dude smitty that I know rolls hard
> http://gengstout.com/tag/smitty/


I love how old school mk1 interiors are. 

Also, that shirt is rad!!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

James Himself said:


> Prototype.


this mk2 was in PVW awhile back. its vr turbo. def a sick car to model after.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Smitty's mk1 is awesome looking, but I'm not going that low with it

Thanks for the props on the shirt, I'm pretty happy with how it came out. I'm doing the white mk1 gti from that same issue next


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

all of these are unedited. the new wheels are pretty curb rashed, the tires are huge, but they were a steal. ill trade these wheels for whatever if anyone is interested


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You didn't take a bay shot 

Love the meat though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

they rub so bad! fender pulling today

ill get your bay shot today


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its really dirty









pass fender cut up inside, pinched and pulled. the mandatory wavy fenders are present









my friend was scrapping his car today, so we jumped it until it caught fire:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bay looks clean!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James come help me pull my fenders lol. Thats something I'm too scared to try myself or my friends.

That is if i need a pull


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks chris, its getting there

marc, I did a dgaf job on my fender today, it looks horrible, but it works


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> its really dirty


Looks pretty good. Thought you had a facelift cowl cover though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I do have one, but it doesn't fit without the facelift wiper cowl

I just fixed my rear plate lights. All running lights more work  also fixed my coolant sensor wiring, no more flashing coolant light. However, I sprung a coolant leak through a pin sized hole in a rubber house. weirdest leak I've ever seen


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i wish i could figure out how to get my brake pad sensor light to go away. i just bought new pads so i feel like just tieing the ends together wont work..:screwy:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

it does work ^^


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

take your bulb out:what:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

update for the day. i adjusted my toe a little bit, still need a real alignment, but thats good enough for now

i also hooked up my momo horn button to the clockspring. so nice to have a horn again


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i hope you're honking at every random person you see just for the hell of it

that's what i did when i got my horn back in the b5 :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If i put my new rack in and **** my clockspring up..i'll be more mad about the horn not working than the stupid lights on my dash.

I use my horn almost everytime i drive..**** philly drivers.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I doubt you'll **** up your clock spring

Here are some pictures from my tag light restoration
















Fixed


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i got an alignment today by RT100 Euros outside of boyertown, pa. they diagnosed a bad rear wheel bearing, again...third one on this hub... 

also my ghetto catch can is allowing oil to leak out before it gets to the can. i need some schooling on a good vacuum pressured catch can setup 

its amazing how nice it rides with a fresh alignment


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> its amazing how nice it rides with a fresh alignment


 I agree! Just had mine aligned last weekend, first alignment in 2 years :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I had mine aligned once and i lowered it after and it got all messed up again.

I would go get an alignment now but i need a new axle still so **** it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

mines been a couple years off too. a lot of tires have been wrecked. later on in the year im gonna get new coilovers, a wheel bearing, and new tires, then another alignment


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

THROWBACK









the other day




































Last night, chilled with Marc, Seankirk even showed up:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love them. My car looks shiny


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

those blades are growing one me like crazy


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

the blades should be green with a polished lip


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> those blades are growing one me like crazy


Same brotha. I love them.




gear said:


> the blades should be green with a polished lip


Haha i dunno about all that. Don't wanna bite off james lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

James I'm digging you're meat ass tires..lol
Also the FB link is not working bro..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i love them for handling purposes, but i need smaller spacers or less fender:laugh:

link fixed


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol what are those tires again? 235/55/17?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

235/40


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> 235/40


Those are 235/40s?? I used to run those! At 23" with no rubbing


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if you dont have ST coilovers on your b5, then **** you.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ST's obtained?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

obtained, installed and thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks awesome too! And very comfy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty legit :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good stuff sir James


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you selling your old coilovers?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Are you selling your old coilovers?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


 If he is you won't want them


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

they are trash man. blown and cut:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Now you see why we all kept telling you to ditch those ****ing coils and get AT LEAST ST's? 

glad you are enjoying them. :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> If he is you won't want them





James Himself said:


> they are trash man. blown and cut:laugh:


 Too bad. But thanks for being honest lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


>


 Oh you fancy huh? :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Now you see why we all kept telling you to ditch those ****ing coils and get AT LEAST ST's?
> 
> glad you are enjoying them. :thumbup:


 I'm in awe, they're way better than I could have imagined


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


>


 Does your fender not sit right at the bottom? I have the same problem with my new fenders


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

it hasnt sat right since my wheel crushed it a while back, and the rocker is dented right there and the plastic rocker/door sill trim is cracked and broken


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

James...lemme get one of your old coils. I wanna make a lamp out of it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


>


 such a sick picture. 
James did you lower the coils? are you lower than the last time i seen your car?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> it hasnt sat right since my wheel crushed it a while back, and the rocker is dented right there and the plastic rocker/door sill trim is cracked and broken


 Ah ****ty. Any way to fix it easily?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc, this is with the st's installed, it's way lower than before 

Alex, the mounting bracket by the door is all mangled, I want to cut it off and weld on a new one. Or just leave it off. The lower part of my fender is a little bent as well, so I could get a new fender and it would probably sit well


----------



## redline61 (Apr 25, 2012)

James Himself said:


>


 Holy power lines Batman!!! Car looks sweet.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone want to buy these wheels? 15x7s with some beat snow tires. theyre spray painted white


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

How much?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

$200obo, I need a clutch for the mk1. After I'm driving that, I'm going to start collecting parts for a big turbo and a motor that can handle it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lower it bitch


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

haha im plenty low for being static


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> haha im plenty low for being static


 


Whats your gtf?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so marc, what was that, 21 7/8s?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> so marc, what was that, 21 7/8s?


 Yeah and 22 on the other.

Mine was 22 1/8 and 22 lmao...you got me beat.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Does anyone want to buy these wheels? 15x7s with some beat snow tires. theyre spray painted white


 damn those are 15's...front the view they look 16


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> damn those are 15's...front the view they look 16


 I think James used to have a fetish for the small wheels


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

And oil pans good luck man:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

james broke 2 pans...in 2 weeks.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's the new pan


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bulletproof


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> bulletproof


 Shoot it with a 45 before you say **** like that


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> bulletproof


 Jamesproof


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn son the lightning looks awesome.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

James, instead of raising your car to protect your oil pan, would it be possible on our cars to add spacers to the motor and trans mounts to raise them?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

StanTheCaddy said:


> James, instead of raising your car to protect your oil pan, would it be possible on our cars to add spacers to the motor and trans mounts to raise them?


I think he actually tried this and it was causing the driveshaft to bind? I know the VW guys do it all the time, just not a lot of room to work with in the B5.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe Paul pq has his engine lifted a little bit and has had no issues


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

A raised it an inch and it made the driveshaft bind like Chris said. I only put the spacers in the front motor mounts though. If the trans was lifted as well maybe it would be better. I don't want to risk another driveshaft just to experiment it though


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Message pq


----------



## jihaad44 (Dec 28, 2012)

James Himself said:


> Does anyone want to buy these wheels? 15x7s with some beat snow tires. theyre spray painted white


Is it 3B0 601 025K VW wheel?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Thread from the dead!



...This thing still around?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Thread from the dead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...This thing still around?


Not currently lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

@CoopaCoopaCoopa @MarcMiller This thread is back and so is this car. Just picked up this 2000 melange metallic 1.8tqm a4 with157,000 miles. It feels just like the old car did the day I got it. Body panels are pretty beat so I’ll be on the hunt for clean melange metallic body panels (if they exist). ST coilovers are on the way and I’ll be putting 19” rs4 style wheels on it. Sorry @aledelic42 I won’t be getting VMaxx this time around. I found 4 nuts missing from the valve cover, broken cup holder (big surprise), radio is in safe mode (I work at the dealer now so no big deal), dipstick tube is cracked and broken (a new one is on the way), and the taillights are cracked but I have extras so quick fix. I’m beyond happy to have this car again, it’s exactly the same but it’s a facelift. Stay tuned for more

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvMeno


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvLFFw


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvMen8


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvLFGt


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvH4Ju


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Awesome to see another one come to life!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

@xdewaynex it’s like a time machine man. This is so surreal. 
My new St coilovers came earlier than expected today. I’ll be installing them this weekend. I changed the oil today and ordered a whole bunch of parts to bring it back to where I left off.
I put it up on the lift today and I’m very happy with this car. It appears to be very well kept mechanically and doesn’t seem to have been driven hard. It does feel like I’ll be needing a clutch soon though.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

The older these cars get, the better I like them, especially comparing them to the current A4's.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the styling of these cars have aged extremely well. I still hold to my opinion that the b6 and b7 just didn't reach the glory of the b5. I like the B8 and B9 a lot, but I still don't desire one. The B5 is perfect


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvH4JE


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I realized today I never shared the picture of the accident from the original Spaceship. Viewer discretion is advised 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kwCveA


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

So amazing that you've essentially recreated the spaceship. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

AEB A4 said:


> So amazing that you've essentially recreated the spaceship. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


i forgot about this thread again, literally the month i purchased this car i already had it on ST coilovers and these OEM TTs wheels that look like RS4 wheels. I installed my OEM roof rack that i had on my blue B5, and installed a color "matched" roof box. This car is Eurocustoms tuned with a cone filter just for the noise. I also installed my MOMO steering wheel and installed a center vent mounted boost gauge. Its crazy that i've duplicated the Golden.Spaceship 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNyU5k


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNAXx9


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNyTRV


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNAXvW


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mNyTY3


----------

